# Mexican Swine Flu Could Be The Expected 9/11-like Event



## Terral (Apr 26, 2009)

Greetings to All:

  The more I look through the Mexican Swine Flu evidence, the more this looks like &#8216;*the Event*&#8217; my *Inside-Job Terrorist Model* has been predicting for years. In fact, this story appears to be growing into &#8220;*An Advanced Biowar Event*&#8221; (*bold emphasis* is mine):

OpedNews.com



> *[FONT=&quot]An Advanced [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Biowar[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Event That Will Be Bigger Than 9/11[/FONT]*
> 
> [FONT=&quot]On 23 rd April 2009 the world began to become aware of *a very strange new version of swine flu H1N1 in Mexico* with limited cases in Texas and California. By the morning of the 24th of April, we began hear that there were hundreds of sick and 20 or so dead. By late in the day, we have learned that *over 1,000 are now reported ill and over 60 are reported dead*. There are [/FONT][FONT=&quot]solid reasons to suspect that *this new Mexican Swine Flu is NOT a naturally occurring event*[/FONT][FONT=&quot] but instead is [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]an Advanced Biological Warfare recombination DNA genetically engineered virus[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> 
> ...


  This is the kind of pandemic that can very well send the *USA under Martial Law* (my thread), which means you had better keep up-to-date on all the *News *related to *this &#8216;killer flu&#8217; outbreak* (Google). Remember that the *joint US-Japanese Study* isolated *the three genes* (story) that explain why the *1918 Spanish Flu strain* became the most deadly infectious disease in history back in *December of 2008*. This might very well be *a biological weapon* that kills specific portions of the population already exposed to &#8216;*chemtrails*&#8217; (educate yourself) and *chemical spray operations* that contain either the biological organism or an activating catalyst, as &#8216;*two parts*&#8217; of a New World Order Plan. 

  The concept is that having one biological weapon agent or the other leads to no symptoms at all, even though you might be a carrier of the contagion able to transmit components of the virus/disease.  What I do not see is the *Center For Disease Control* (website) putting quarantine safety measures and countermeasures into place to stop the spread of such a potentially deadly disease. The number of dead in Mexico is reported to be *81* in *this Forbes article *(here) where the USA is reporting *scattered outbreaks*. For these people to conclude that &#8220;*Cases in the U.S. have so far remained mild*&#8221; is sending the wrong message, when these people are likely &#8216;*carriers*&#8217; of the virus with *no &#8216;chemtrail&#8217; exposure*. 

This *Mexican Swine Flu outbreak* could very well represent the start of a major catastrophic series of &#8216;*Events*&#8217; seeing *hundreds of thousands of people killed* (like in 1918), but right now that determination is difficult to make from the limited amount of reported evidence. 

Biowarfare Attack Story

Swine Flu: California, Texas

Medical Director: Swine Flu Was "Cultured In A Laboratory" 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGSCbXiNuvU"]CNN News Report 04/24/09[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so3vJg7OBnM[/ame]

The Virus Confirmed In New York City

New York City Is At Center Of Swine Flu Outbreak

Governments Race To Contain Swine Flu Outbreak

Hong King Announces Tough Measures In Response to Swine Flu

New Swine Flu Feared To Be Weaponized Strain

Swine Flu Could Mutate And Become More Dangerous

Flu Spreads, Conspiracy Theories Abound

Chart Showing Three Pandemic Waves Of 1918 Flu Mortality

Resources For Protecting Yourself from Swine Flu/Biological Weapon

Swine Flu Deaths In Mexico Surpass 1600 Cases/100 Deaths

The Mysterious Deaths Of Top Microbiologists (Another Related Story) << spooky stuff . . . 

Swine Flu And Martial Law

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Apr 26, 2009)

Seriously, Terral, you should be in Hollywood. This is genius stuff; you may have a blockbuster script right there, waiting to be written!

I mention hollywood because I don't know if you guys have seen the reporting on TV, but doesn't it look eerily similar to the beginning of a horror movie? You know, there's a montage shot of news footage and it all says "a strange new disease appeared in [insert third world country here]" "the new virus is suspected of killing [an increasingly large] number of people" "the disease is unlike anything we have seen before" "it has spread to [nearby region]" and then a map once it reaches the US, and there's that big red area, and fuck next thing you know the infected are rising from the grave. And well, it probably won't turn out like that but its fucking scary:

globeandmail.com: Pandemic in the making



			
				Globe and Mail said:
			
		

> Mexico shut down schools, museums and libraries in its capital yesterday in the hope of containing a never-before-seen virus that authorities say has killed 20 people - and perhaps dozens more. Hundreds in the country are suffering from a severe respiratory illness.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



But the scariest is when they say "Yeah, well, this flu seems to be a mix of human, avian, eurasian pig, north american pig, other sorts of pig, frog, elephant, and rhinoceros flu all mixed together unlike we've never seen before!" Yay!

In any case, Terral, I think you've given this away way too early. The whole biochemical warfare/ evil government or terrorist or madman plot-twist is good but it should come a bit later in the movie. Like when the antidote is about to be discovered and all of a sudden one of the protagonists starts sabotaging it and then it is revealed he works for "THEM". Well, we gotta wait and see.


----------



## Terral (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Epsilon:



Epsilon Delta said:


> Seriously, Terral, you should be in Hollywood. This is genius stuff; you may have a blockbuster script right there, waiting to be written!



This is the *USMB 'Conspiracy Theories' Forum*. Right? :0) Okay then. The OP contains *'my' conspiracy theory* supported by the evidence in the News right now and today. I am more than happy to revise components of my conspiracy theory if and when the evidence begins telling a different story . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## RodISHI (Apr 26, 2009)

This particular virus strain is a combination of three bird flu, swine flu and human flu. From what i have read the CDC is looking at it seriously because it is an unusual combination.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 26, 2009)

That's how it all starts you know.
People get the sniffles and so the Government starts machine gunning everyone!

I think I saw that in a movie once.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 26, 2009)

When I heard about this my first reaction was 'this outbreak coincided with Obama's trip to Mexico'.  Terral may have a point on this.


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3cTCQoZMJs[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O-DazmpdkF0[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 26, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> When I heard about this my first reaction was 'this outbreak coincided with Obama's trip to Mexico'.  Terral may have a point on this.



see devoted Bush dupes Zoom boing is someone who is starting to realise there is something wrong going on with our government and is strating to think outside the box instead of automatically and blindly accepting the official versions by the government.Thats something you all might want to start trying to do.Yeah terral,my best friend just mentioned this to me yesterday and yeah I thought the same thing,that this is even worse than 9/11.It would be the perfect thing for them to use to declare martial law on us.It was also reported that 200 new york students who went down there to mexico for some special school project,all of them that have come back,have got it and have been placed in soliday confinement.so this thing obviously CAN spread into the USA.


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > When I heard about this my first reaction was 'this outbreak coincided with Obama's trip to Mexico'.  Terral may have a point on this.
> ...



we have their playbook now..and letting.. them know ...we know.. is our best defense
big brothers watching us...well we are watching _you _ ! fuckers !.....you've been warned......


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 26, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > When I heard about this my first reaction was 'this outbreak coincided with Obama's trip to Mexico'.  Terral may have a point on this.
> ...


...on second thought, the Government can't machine gun _everyone_, there's an ammo shortage you know. I guess they'll have to reserve the ovens for most of you then.


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Zoom-boing said:
> ...



you do realise clown boy that your the only one saying that martial law means ...machine gunning everyone...its your attempt to inject stupidity into rational concern for preserving liberty and freedom and guarding against the military industrial complex


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3YCTnbRgm8[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LIyA5X0wJ1Y[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 26, 2009)

Fort Detrick disease samples may be missing
Originally published April 22, 2009


By Justin M. Palk 
News-Post Staff 
 MORE COVERAGE

Complete Bruce Ivins coverage &#8212; Bruce Ivins, a Fort Detrick scientist and leading anthrax researcher, was named the sole suspect in the 2001 anthrax mailings that killed five people and 17 others.
fredericknewspost.com/ivins

Beyond the Breach &#8212;The News-Post's three-part series detailed the April 2002 breach in containment at the U.S. Army Medical Research Institute of Infectious Diseases at Fort Detrick.
fredericknewspost.com/breach




Army criminal investigators are looking into the possibility that disease samples are missing from biolabs at Fort Detrick.
As first reported in today's edition of The Frederick News-Post by columnist Katherine Heerbrandt, the investigators are from the U.S. Army Criminal Investigation Division unit at Fort Meade.

Chad Jones, spokesman for Fort Meade, said CID is investigating the possibility of missing virus samples from the U.S. Army Medical Research Institute of Infectious Diseases.

He said the only other detail he could provide is that the investigation is ongoing.

The Frederick News-Post Online - Frederick County Maryland Daily Newspaper


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 26, 2009)

I've always thought that the president (any president) took great risk at meet and greets.  Bad people get a hold of bad bugs or whatever, shake his hand  . . . . may be I've seen one too many episodes of 24 but it just doesn't seem out of the realm of possibility to me.  I can't help but entertain the thought that things like this _can _happen.  I've no doubt that we will get hit again (and again).  The timing of this just struck me as very odd.  I also heard on the news yesterday that it was a 'mysterious' strain of the flu.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Apr 26, 2009)

eots said:


> you do realise clown boy that your the only one saying that martial law means ...machine gunning everyone...its your attempt to inject stupidity into rational concern for preserving liberty and freedom and guarding against the military industrial complex


Your rant about the Military Industrial Complex being somehow connected to a swine flu outbreak is the *height* of stupidity and paranoia. But really, how are you to know? That's why I play along.

Tell ya' what. I'm headed to the So Cal, Arizona, Nevada and Mexico areas next month for about 10 days, any secret spy photos you'd like me to take?


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 26, 2009)

Terral,

Do you think that the US government was digging the mass graves in Arizona in preparation of their release of the swine flu?

If so, I have to give them a hand for the forethought of starting to dig the graves and ordering the plastic caskets.  Otherwise, I think had they delayed this process, it would have been very difficult to accomplish once the deaths started.


----------



## editec (Apr 26, 2009)

*



Mexican Swine Flu Could Be The Expected 9/11-like &#8220;Event&#8221;

Click to expand...

 
Yeah...or it could just be another new strain of a virulent flu just like we've had many times.

*


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 26, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Terral,
> 
> Do you think that* the US government was digging the mass graves in Arizona in preparation of their release of the swine flu?*
> 
> If so, I have to give them a hand for the forethought of starting to dig the graves and ordering the plastic caskets.  Otherwise, I think had they delayed this process, it would have been very difficult to accomplish once the deaths started.



I thought the outbreak of the flu and Obama's trip to Mexico was odd -- but if it was intentional (just saying) -- I didn't connect it to our government.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 26, 2009)

editec said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could very well be, ed.


----------



## Terral (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Zoom:



Zoom-boing said:


> When I heard about this my first reaction was 'this outbreak coincided with Obama's trip to Mexico'. Terral may have a point on this.


 
  Let&#8217;s take a big step backwards and review all of the related evidence to help everyone draw well-informed conclusions. 

  1. The U.S. Military has already prepared Mass Graves For US Citizens (my thread).

  2. Congress has already had their secret meeting (March 2008) in preparation for &#8220;Martial Law&#8221; (my thread). 

  3. US-Japanese Study Finds Genes For *1918 &#8220;Spanish Flu&#8221; Pandemic* (story).

4. This Swine Flu Was "*Cultured In A Laboratory*" (story).

  5. This unique virus represents a combination of bird/swine/human flu strains. Check out this story:

Health.AsiaOne.com



> Swine flu 'more worrying' than bird flu: Australian expert
> 
> SYDNEY, April 27, 2009 (AFP) - The swine flu outbreak is more worrying than bird flu because *it is spread much more readily between humans*, an Australian infectious diseases expert said Monday.
> 
> ...


  &#8216;*The next few days*&#8217; represent a place &#8216;*beyond*&#8217; the &#8220;*Point Of No Return*&#8221; where the biological weapon/virus has already bypassed the threshold of containment! This means &#8216;carriers&#8217; with no symptoms are already spreading the virus to people who will begin having flu-like symptoms to continue spreading the bio-weapon to broader areas of the general population. We are looking at a combination of conspiracy theories that can very well come to pass by the introduction of this manufactured Flu Pandemic that can potentially fill all of the plastic coffins . . .

  . . . sitting in fields all over the USA . . .  

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wV3vc9kDEM"]. . . For MILLIONS Of Dead Americans![/ame]

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xt_eQO5wyOk"]Alex Jones Has Been Warning About This![/ame]

I am willing to bet that these thousands and thousands and thousands of FEMA Coffins (by the MILLIONS) are made ready in the very same locations where the *'chemtrail' spraying of human beings* also has been going on.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEMSXNcW9gI[/ame]

GL,

  Terral


----------



## editec (Apr 27, 2009)

Consider how many people would have to be in on a plan to murder millions of American, Terral.

Now consider that a flu isn't something that one can easily target one's intended victims with, either. So the people involved would just have to accept that their own friends and families are as likely to die and anyone else.

Do you really think hundreds, possibly thousands of co-conspirators could pull off something that audacious and that it wouldn't leak?

Frankly, Terrral, I think you're falling off the deep end, here.


----------



## xotoxi (Apr 27, 2009)

What a crafty, well thought out scheme to kill millions of Americans.

Too bad the plan will be foiled by a simple invention that costs less than 50 cents.


----------



## Terral (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Editec:

  I always like to see a post from Editec on my Topics, because you are indeed a thinker. 



editec said:


> Consider how many people would have to be in on a plan to murder millions of American, Terral.


 
  The fact that you would try to sow doubt into the minds of these readers by using a &#8220;Consider how . . .&#8221; statement says Editec has failed to educate himself about the Illuminati and the New World Order.

Start Here

  My Uncle Jack handed me a copy of *&#8220;None Dare Call It Conspiracy&#8221;* by former-Congressman *Gary Allen* in the early 1970&#8217;s (link), so I was given a healthy head start. I am immune to NWO smokescreen trickery and can see what is really going on by simply opening up the newspaper, which makes me a tinfoil hat-wearing idiot. Right? :0) 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PpMdTmVMpo"]The New World Order Is Already Here![/ame]

I have a red and blue pill, Neo, so what is it going to be? Most of you are too afraid to see me break your little security bubble . . . 



editec said:


> Now consider that a flu isn't something that one can easily target one's intended victims with, either.


 
  Editec still thinks that we are looking at a mere flu bug? Wake the hell up already! 

Global Research.ca



> *Medical Director: Swine Flu Was &#8220;Cultured In A Laboratory&#8221; *
> 
> by Paul Joseph Watson
> 
> ...


  Somebody explain how the Govt is passing out vaccines for &#8216;a new strain&#8217; of swine/avian/human flu that nobody has ever seen . . . GL . . . 



editec said:


> So the people involved would just have to accept that their own friends and families are as likely to die and anyone else.


 
  No. The NWO people already have the &#8216;real&#8217; vaccine for themselves, their families and their NWO buddies . . . 



editec said:


> Do you really think hundreds, possibly thousands of co-conspirators could pull off something that audacious and that it wouldn't leak?


 
  Absolutely! They pulled off the 9/11 Inside-job Attacks and are back for Round 2.



editec said:


> Frankly, Terrral, I think you're falling off the deep end, here.


 
  Some will be  . . . 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzN55Bpp13E&NR=1"]Surviving The New World Order . . .[/ame]

  . . . and some simply will not.

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Terral (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Xotoxi:




xotoxi said:


> What a crafty, well thought out scheme to kill millions of Americans.
> 
> Too bad the plan will be foiled by a simple invention that costs less than 50 cents.


 
  Just keep on believing that nonsense. This contagion is brand new and everybody is already an expert. Where is your data on whether this &#8216;virus&#8217; is transmitted by *direct or indirect contact *(microbiology.mtsinai.on.ca)*?*  Diseases transmitted by &#8216;*droplet contact*&#8217; can be transferred from person to person through the air by coming in contact with the mucous lining of your eye, which your pretty little mask does not cover. The most likely way this virus will enter your body is by *self-contamination*, when you pick up the strain on your hand and touch the mucus membrane inside your own nose, mouth or eye; like with the *common cold* (link). 

  Try to remember that this contagion was *&#8216;manufactured&#8217; in a laboratory* with specific strengths and weaknesses, but these microorganisms &#8216;*mutate*&#8217; like with the* Avian Flu Virus* (link) and *AIDS Virus* (link). While a limited number of diseases are transmitted through the air,  the *Influenza Virus *(link) tops the list. 

  The next important fact to understand about this class of extremely small virus bugs is that the organism itself is predisposed to allowing vast portions of the population become &#8216;*carriers*&#8217; with very few or no symptoms at all &#8211; in the beginning. Nobody should be surprised that* a manufactured strain of this flu bug* is making a large percentage of the victims mildly sick, while the mortality rate remains a very low percentage &#8211; again &#8211; *in the beginning* of the contagion transmission process. If you go back and revisit the Opening Post, then you might see that new links have been added; which includes a chart highlighting the &#8216;*three pandemic waves*&#8217; associated with the *influenza/pneumonia mortality numbers in the UK* (pic).   

  Open up the diagram and prepare yourself for a potential SHOCK, because these little virus bugs have a survival agenda embedded into their DNA sequencing that includes allowing their intended victims to do very well &#8211; again &#8211; *in the beginning *'and'* in stages* through which the virus is mutating throughout the population. You see the first wave of people dying (like now), but those numbers moderate to then drop to near zero for right around a three-month period.  The virus lures everyone into a false sense of security, so the powers-that-be will become relaxed and everything seems to be under control; which the virus is counting on from the very beginning. The middle spike in mortality rates comes between four and six months as a &#8216;*second wave*&#8217; that kills more people in the shortest time than the four months leading up to this period &#8216;and&#8217; those following; until the population gradually builds up a resistance and the numbers return to zero. 

  The data says that this bio-weapon virus will kill many people in the first month, but then the epidemic will have every appearance of being under control. Then, about the middle of summer, the mortality numbers will escalate out of control and FEMA will begin filling their plastic coffins like there is no tomorrow. The numbers will decrease again, until about October or November, then those of us still alive will see the third and final spike that will kill another large portion of the population. However, again, remember that these New World Order cronies manufactured this bio-terror weapon, so the mortality pattern will likely be a just a little bit different from what appears in nature. Remember also that Scripture teaches *&#8220;Unless those days be cut short, NO LIFE would have been saved; but for the sake of the elect those days will be cut short.&#8221;* Matt. 24:22. 

While Christ is prophesying about things taking place *nearly 1000 years from today* (Ending the 1000 Year Day of the Lord = pic = far right in blue), these things do have application in our time (in red here = find "*Today*") for those among us with eyes from God to see.  

Those among you thinking that facemasks can save you from this biological weapon are only deluding yourselves . . . 

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## eots (Apr 27, 2009)

editec said:


> Consider how many people would have to be in on a plan to murder millions of American, Terral.
> 
> Now consider that a flu isn't something that one can easily target one's intended victims with, either. So the people involved would just have to accept that their own friends and families are as likely to die and anyone else.
> 
> ...



imagine terral trying to tell you this on a street corner in new york  in 1956
what would you have said ?  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG6GMNd-xN0[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 27, 2009)

don't sell Obama short.  A swine flu epidemic is all part of his plan to keep us safe from terrorists.

After all if we're all infected with a porcine flu, the Muslims, who are swine-o-phobic, will stay away.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 27, 2009)

editec said:


> Consider how many people would have to be in on a plan to murder millions of American, Terral.
> 
> Now consider that a flu isn't something that one can easily target one's intended victims with, either. So the people involved would just have to accept that their own friends and families are as likely to die and anyone else.
> 
> ...



except Editec your obviously not aware of the CIA'S phoenix program or Operation Mongoose or Operation Northwoods where we know from those previously declassified documents that the CIA and other intelligence agencys of the government such as NSA WILL go to great lengths to harm and kill thousands of people in their sick minded plans that they have for us.Like he said,you really should read that book he mentioned by Gary Allen NONE DARE CALL IT CONSPIRACY.great book that will blow you away with some frightening stuff that the mainstream media will never touch.


----------



## Terral (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Inside Job with Editec mentioned:



9/11 inside job said:


> except Editec your obviously not aware of the CIA'S phoenix program or Operation Mongoose or Operation Northwoods where we know from those previously declassified documents that the CIA and other intelligence agencys of the government such as NSA WILL go to great lengths to harm and kill thousands of people in their sick minded plans that they have for us. Like he said, you really should read that book he mentioned by Gary Allen NONE DARE CALL IT CONSPIRACY. great book that will blow you away with some frightening stuff that the mainstream media will never touch.


 
  Holy cows, guys! Let&#8217;s try to stay somewhere near the Swine/Avian/Human Bio-weapon Flu Topic, before we scare Editec into a coma. :0) The best book to read for waking-the-hell-up is definitely *&#8220;None Dare Call It Conspiracy&#8221;* (link) that you can read for free by clicking the link in my signature, which will assist you in recognizing the smokescreen trickery that goes on right in front of your eyes every damned day. I need to remind everyone that my thesis here includes the fact that this *&#8220;Mexican Swine Flu &#8216;COULD BE&#8217; The Expected 9/11-like Event,&#8221;* with strong emphasis upon &#8220;*COULD BE*.&#8221; We might very well be looking at a practice run/test operation where the weaker strain of a Super Virus has been released into the general population. However, any contingency plans we make today must assume that this is the killer virus now mutating in the general population. This *Prison Planet article *(here) is a good place to begin educating yourself on the Bio-warfare possibilities that can become the new reality in mere weeks if this turns out to be the New World Order-created Pandemic that I characterize as *the 9/11-like Event* leading to Martial Law.

  The fact is that we are still too early in the game to know one way or the other if this Swine/Avian/Human Flu Strain represents the killer virus created by the deadly genome of the 1918 Pandemic. We have yet to determine if this virus will mutate along the Swine or Avian (bird) or Human Flu DNA lines, OR if the bug will mutate into something else entirely. We are in a period right now where the virus itself is infecting larger portions of the general population and hatching mutant/hybrid strains in order to elevate chances of success. Since the creators of this new virus have played with the transmission vectors, then the possibilities of this being *a deliberate weak 'or' strong strain* are impossible to calculate this early in the game. The fact that we have human-to-human transmission is a bad sign that this variant of the Swine/Avian Flu has been deliberately manufactured to include human genetic material to assist in the human-to-human transmission process. 

  The signs of Govt complicity in allowing this virus to spread is perhaps the most troubling aspect of all. Janet Napilotano has made the ultimate mistake by adopting a *&#8216;passive surveillance&#8217;* position (story) that allows traffic to continue passing back and forth across our southern border. If you are reading the details of this thread carefully, then you know we are in the early stages where this virus infects large numbers of people who become mere &#8216;*carriers*&#8217; displaying no symptoms at all. The Govt should have closed the border in the moment this virus was determined to possess human-to-human transmission capabilities. One great reason for concern is because of *the lag time required to develop and pandemic vaccine* (story), which is the primary reason this kind of virus is the perfect bio-weapon in the first place.

  The U.S. Govt has displayed the willingness to allow this virus to cross our borders freely, which should raise the red flag of suspicion about what is really going on here behind the scenes. The bug now has access to a much larger human gene pool and can easily be transmitted by people traveling from the USA to all corners of the earth; which means the wider human genetic landscape is giving the virus a greater opportunity to create the &#8216;killer strain&#8217; through a more versatile mutation process. In fact, the New World Order bad guys who developed this bio-weapon might already be in possession of the super strain and merely waiting for a specific global saturation point. Then they introduce the super strain somewhere on the globe and this becomes the &#8216;mutant&#8217; that only appears to represent new bug from the original Swine Flu strain. 

  No matter what anybody says, we still need 10 to 14 days to know what is really going on here; as all of this can still be a precursor to the introduction of a super strain at some point down the road (2012?). The bio-weapon designers might need more information about this weaker strain for the engineering of their perfect killer bug still on the drawing board. 

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2009)

*
Nightline: Swine Flu Man Made? - Combines 3 viruses from 3 continents*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgovilJbmAM[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq8wkdA1VYE[/ame]


----------



## Terral (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Eots And All:



eots said:


> *
> Nightline: Swine Flu Man Made? - Combines 3 viruses from 3 continents*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgovilJbmAM
> ...



Thanks to Eots for posting the video evidence that we are definitely looking at a *manmade biological weapon virus* that has been deliberately introduced into the global population. Each time you see a News Story about the *"Swine Flu*," then those people are LYING, because this bio-weapon is a *HYBRID Human/Swine/Avian strain* that is impossible to reproduce in nature. 

Not only is this bio-weapon virus something that this world has never seen, but the microbiology engineers developed this strain to create a multitude of '*carriers*' that have no symptoms at all. That means only one out of three, or four or ten have flu-like symptoms and the U.S. Officials are allowing this plague to spread unhindered. This *'deliberate' oversight* is allowing the virus to infect the maximum number of hosts to generate a myriad of mutation strains of which only 'one' super-strain is required to 'potentially' wipe out more than 90 percent of the population of this planet. We will not even see signs of the super-strain until 10 to 14 days after the original transmission/infection/gestation cycle that began in the USA only a few days ago. 

The viral engineers could have created a human/swine/avian hybrid that creates carriers without symptoms in 99.9 percent of the infected hosts 'and' only begins killing victims in the third, forth or fifth generations, or even farther down the line. Therefore, all of the reports about *'relatively mild' cases* (story) represent News about the virus in a '*carrier state*' and the very low percentage of victims showing symptoms; when the people bringing these victims to the hospital are carriers of the virus too 'and' are spreading the disease to everybody without even knowing it. 

Then you have the disinformation cronies talking about a *race to turn swine flu virus into a vaccine* (story), when even beginning that LONG process is impossible today; because the hybrid bio-weapon virus has yet to mutate into *the many different strains!!!* Nobody even knows what this virus is going to become, when an adequate saturation point is reached and the virus itself begins rolling the dice to come up with the best strain to serve its very own unnatural purposes. Therefore, everyone on this planet must play the same waiting game (10 to 14 days is typical) to see what kind of biological monster the world is really fighting, and &#8216;then&#8217; the real race to turn *'that' human/swine/avian virus strain* into a vaccine will begin. 

  The problem for the USA and the world is that the timeframe for creating a viral vaccine takes a minimum of &#8220;*six to eight months*&#8221; (USA Today Story). Try to take a big step backwards to see the BIG PICTURE for what this simple truth means! Then realize, again, that we are looking at *no typical swine, avian* (bird) *or human virus*, but *a hybrid* that can mutate along three DNA probability lines &#8216;and&#8217; can create different strains along *ALL of those lines* for which your vaccine will only work on one of them; if that. Then take a good, long and hard look at the diagram showing how a typical virus creates carriers and victims, until about a year later the mortality rate returns to zero; because the world population adapted by building up an antibody immunity.  







  Let us replace the 6/29/1918 date with *4/20/2009*, which is three days before the April 23, 2009 date on the OP story.  The first wave takes place over a one-month period, which represents the time from 4/20/2009 to about *5/18/2009*, 'if' these two viral infections follow the same infection/transmission/gestation/mortality pattern. Then the mortality rate drops to near-zero for just about a two-month period, which takes us to the middle of July, or about *7/21/2009*; give or take a few days. Only then do we see the mortality rate climb over *a 45-day period*, which takes us to the end of August or the beginning of September; when most of the victims perish over this one-year period. The down-side of the '*Wave Two Mortality Curve*' (the big one) spans a slightly longer two-month period, which takes us through the month of *September and October of 2009*. Then we see a much lower mortality rate for the month of November, until the third and final wave kicks in around *December 1, 2009* that peaks on *January 1, 2010* and finally falls to near-zero by *February 1-15, 2010*. 

  Those of you paying attention, that can add and subtract, already see the problem with trying to create a vaccine for this deadly bio-weapon hybrid virus, because adding six to eight months to* 4/20/2009* brings us to a time between *10/20/2009* and *1/20/2010 *and *all of these victims* are already dead. By the time these microbiologists finally develop their vaccine, the general population will have already built up a natural resistance to the bio-weapon that is superior to anything developed in any test tube. In other words, all of *the hype* you see on the TV (here you go) is all about diverting your attention &#8216;away&#8217; from the fact that we are looking at* a New World Order &#8216;9/11-like Event&#8217;* described in the OP of this thread and in my subsequent posts that Eots is also talking about. Evidence that this Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Virus has been traced to *"missing Bioweapons from the top U.S. Army Bioweapons laborator at Fort Derick, MD"* is here (story). This guy here (read from his blog) knows what is really going on. Here is the latest *April 29, 2009 Update* (here) stating that cases have jumped to 91 in 10 states.

  But, of course, I am only a tinfoil hat-wearing idiot and nothing I say means anything anyway. :0) Now these kinds of stories make more sense:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7g6UvtKaUvM"]And You Paid For This[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fSSjOmJv4s&feature=related"]New World Orders Waiting To Be Filled . . .[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph_RzNIqSTY"]Congressman Dan Hamburg On FEMA Camps[/ame]

GL, 

Terral

  [FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]


----------



## Terral (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Xotoxi:



xotoxi said:


> What a crafty, well thought out scheme to kill millions of Americans.
> 
> Too bad the plan will be foiled by a simple invention that costs less than 50 cents.



I have been thinking about your silly comment above, and your picture of this mask, and now see the need to wake you guys up on the realities of trying to use masks to protect yourself from any flu virus. 

NBC Chief Science and Health Correspondent Robert Bazell has some vital information for you guys hiding behind these masks:

MSNBC.com Story



> *Q&A: Protecting yourself against swine flu*
> 
> *NBC&#8217;s Robert Bazell answers questions about masks, vaccines and more*
> 
> ...


The reason that these health officials are not recommending the use of masks is because the size of the typical flu virus is between 50 and 120 nanometers in diameter (link). However, that 120 nanometer number is actually rather large, according to some sources, as we see *50 nm* is the '*upper size for airborne virus particles*' (here). 

Looking down the list you can see that the HIV virus is almost twice that size at 90 nm, which means this bio-weapon flu strain is a very very small little critter indeed. So basically, wearing one of those cheap masks to stop this virus is like trying to catch a really small minnow in one of these (pic).

GL,

Terral


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBeKB7aKzOs[/ame]


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2009)

Mass. Senate approves pandemic flu prep bill
By Associated Press
Tuesday, April 28, 2009 - Added 21h ago


The Massachusetts Senate has unanimously passed a pandemic flu preparation bill that has languished in the Legislature before the recent swine flu outbreak.

The 36-0 vote today sends the measure to the House. Both branches have taken it up in past years, but have not been able to agree on the details.

The new Senate version would allow the public health commissioner &#8212; in a public health emergency &#8212; to close or evacuate buildings, enter private property for investigations, and quarantine individuals.

The measure also requires a registry for volunteers that would be activated in an emergency and establishes fines of up to $1,000 for not complying with local public health orders.

Sen. Richard Moore, chair of the Health Care Financing Committee, says the swine flu outbreak provides added impetus to pass the bill

Mass. Senate approves pandemic flu prep bill - BostonHerald.com


----------



## Godboy (Apr 29, 2009)

> Yeah terral,my best friend just mentioned this to me yesterday and yeah I thought the same thing,that this is even worse than 9/11.It would be the perfect thing for them to use to declare martial law on us.



...and when none of this happens, which it wont, you dipshits will simply move on to your next crazy fucking conspiracy.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2009)

Godboy said:


> > Yeah terral,my best friend just mentioned this to me yesterday and yeah I thought the same thing,that this is even worse than 9/11.It would be the perfect thing for them to use to declare martial law on us.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and when none of this happens, which it wont, you dipshits will simply move on to your next crazy fucking conspiracy.




GOATBOY...isn't there some sporting event or sitcom you should be distracting yourself with right now


----------



## Godboy (Apr 29, 2009)

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > > Yeah terral,my best friend just mentioned this to me yesterday and yeah I thought the same thing,that this is even worse than 9/11.It would be the perfect thing for them to use to declare martial law on us.
> ...



Im still surprised you have internet in your bomb shelter. I would think a paranoid delusional like yourself would be worried about being spied on by the government. Oh wait, i forgot the tin foil on your head protects you against that.


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2009)

Godboy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



thats all just your insane programed ramblings I speak of real issue based on logic and reason

from the same guys that want to sell you vacines..sure you can trust them...no conspiracy here..because in goatboy world conspiracys dont exsist...you fucking idiot


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_iXApBeT5s[/ame]


----------



## Godboy (Apr 29, 2009)

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2009)

Godboy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Apr 29, 2009)

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## Terral (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Godboy, Xotoxi and Mad Scientist:



Godboy said:


> ...and when none of this happens, which it wont, you dipshits will simply move on to your next crazy fucking conspiracy.





xotoxi said:


> Too bad the plan will be foiled by a simple invention that costs less than 50 cents. http://multimedia.mmm.com/mws/mediawebserver.dyn?6666660Zjcf6lVs6EVs666ljYc7rrrrQ-





Mad Scientist said:


> ...on second thought, the Government can't machine gun _everyone_, there's an ammo shortage you know . . .


 






  Thank you very much for your magnanimous contributions to the Mexican/Swine/Avian/Human Bio-weapon Flu Strain Topic. You guys come to the USMB Conspiracy Forum every damned day to try and convince everyone that &#8220;*no conspiracy exists.*&#8221; Just wait until thousands and thousands of people start dying and you guys are recognized as . . .  

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ua05RTaDE8o"]. . . Real USMB Food-Fight Idiots . . .[/ame] 

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Terral (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Godboy:



Godboy said:


> Well, untill you guys are actually right about one of your conspiracies, they DONT exist. You guys are NEVER right about these things, EVER. By this time next year, you will have forgotten about the swine flu conspiracy and you wont be held accountable for your claim. Surely, out of ALL the fucking conspiracies you guys come up with, you should have been able to prove at least one of them by now, but that isnt the case.
> 
> You are insane, and you wouldnt know logic and reason if it hit you in your tin foil wrapped head.



You guys need to wake the hell up already!!!! 

Listen To This Lady

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qJQCJp4ehc"]The YouTube Video Version[/ame]

This lady knows that a second 9/11-like Bio-weapon attack is happening right now right under your noses 'and' a rogue element working inside our Federal Government is shipping 'flu' virus around the country and 'you' are among the intended victims. Dr. Bill Deagle has been warning about this kind of things for months! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cus6UPCT_i8"]Dr. Bill Deagle on the Swine Flu Part 1[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cus6UPCT_i8&feature=related"]Dr. Bill Deagle on the Swine Flu Part 2[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft7evYNZclw"]Dr. Bill Deagle on the Swine Flu Part 3[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bg_gYNUPvw&feature=related"]Dr. Bill Deagle on the Swine Flu Part 4[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg07vDCvdjA"]Dr. Henry Niman Is The Expert[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## eots (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice...


----------



## Terral (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi Eots:



eots said:


> Nice...



This 9/11-like attack on We The People and the world is FAR more serious than the "*many*" realize. Hopefully some of these readers will wake the hell up and begin warning others. The son of God *will NOT stand in intercession* for this GODLESS country any longer! The protective hand of the Lord God *has been removed from the USA* (since *4/20/2009* @* 3:30 PM*), because utter destruction is what the 'many' deserves. You want to stand with Loyal Bushie/Obama LIARS and their *Official Govt Cover Stories*, 'AND' *scoff and mock??!!!* Alllll-righty then. All that remains is the '*perishing*' . . .

Dr. Rebecca Carley predicted this kind of flu virus attack about a month ago and gave her testimony about this designer bio-weapon just yesterday: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip9O_VTIRek&feature=related"]Dr. Rebecca Carley on the Swine Flu Part 1[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXYOGuXKk6c&feature=related"]Dr. Rebecca Carley on the Swine Flu Part 2[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seUxDOiNDwg&feature=related"]Dr. Rebecca Carley on the Swine Flu Part 3[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yJE1xXzkuA&feature=related"]Dr. Rebecca Carley on the Swine Flu Part 4[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## LaLinda75 (Apr 30, 2009)

* Geez, are you people for real??? The swine flu is simply that - THE SWINE FLU!!! And it originated in a third world country where health rules/laws are non-existent and where medical care is obsolete for the poor. Get a clue people. As many of you have heard, Mexico is now playing the victim as per usual and saying that this flu originated in the USA. When you have something like this originate in a country who NEVER takes responsibility for their failures, it's no wonder it has turned into a pandemic! By the time THEY identified this virus, it was too late for the industralized countries to keep it in check. And how in the world can this president and his cronies say that closing the border will not do any good??? They ShOULD have closed it the minute it was known that it originated in Mexico. And to say that it is too late as the bug is already here?? Of course it is!!! They DID NOT do anything to prevent it from not entering the USA. If ONE person comes in with it, can he/she infect as many people as maybe 100, 500 who enter???? Either by plane, boat, foot??? What is wrong here?  The world is feeding the masses a bunch of bull s***. *


----------



## Godboy (Apr 30, 2009)

> you make this empty vague statement without one specific about all these conspiracy's and you guys and how they are never proven even tho i have given several examples of exposed conspiracy's and lets face the facts your idea of proof is something is broadcast on CNN and FOX...until that moment in your mid it just does not exsist,,,that is insane



If you can prove something, you will, if you cant, then you wont. Its a simple concept you continually fail to understand. If you actually proved it, everyone in the world would believe you and see what you are talking about, but theres just a handful of wack jobs like you who believe in this fictional garbage, and you guys believe EVERY conspiracy, and you make new ones every day. I mean shit, if you JUST believed in the 9/11 conspiracy, i might cut you a break, but you have a pattern of believing in all kinds crazy fucking stories that make no sense to sane people. You have absolutely no credibility.

When the Wright brothers wanted to prove that man could fly, they did, and now everyone believes them, because they PROVED it. You dumb fucking idiots never prove a god damn thing. Proving something doesnt mean you simply proclaim "i proved it", you actually have to do it, and when you do, everyone else will believe you.

None of your dumbass conspiracies have any truth to them, therefore you always fail to prove them. If you had truth on your side, your task of convincing people would be easy, but since you only have lie after lie, you are put into the dipshit conspiracy theorist catagory, and no one takes you seriously. Quit lying for christ sake, quit saying you proved shit you know you never proved.


----------



## eots (May 1, 2009)

Godboy said:


> > you make this empty vague statement without one specific about all these conspiracy's and you guys and how they are never proven even tho i have given several examples of exposed conspiracy's and lets face the facts your idea of proof is something is broadcast on CNN and FOX...until that moment in your mid it just does not exsist,,,that is insane
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 physics proves the official 911 story is untrue ...the only thing necessary to prove 911 is a  false flag operation and controlled demolition is a real hearing and disclosure of all withheld evidence....something not in my power alone to create and as far as your simpled minded statement about more than one aspect to a vast conspiracy


we are opposed around the world by a monolithic and ruthless conspiracy that relies primarily on covert means for expanding its sphere of influence--on infiltration instead of invasion, on subversion instead of elections, on intimidation instead of free choice, on guerrillas by night instead of armies by day. It is a system which has conscripted vast human and material resources into the building of a tightly knit, highly efficient machine that combines military, diplomatic, intelligence, economic, scientific and political operations.

Its preparations are concealed, not published. Its mistakes are buried, not headlined. Its dissenters are silenced, not praised. No expenditure is questioned, no rumor is printed, no secret is revealed.....
President John F. Kennedy
Waldorf-Astoria Hotel
New York City, April 27, 1961





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WSGwnz7XpY[/ame]


----------



## Terral (May 1, 2009)

Hi Linda:



LaLinda75 said:


> Geez, are you people for real??? The swine flu is simply that - THE SWINE FLU!!!
> 
> Linda&#8217;s evidentiary support.


 
  Linda has three pages of evidence proving beyond all doubt that we are looking at a Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus Attack, but she has the nerve to come out here empty-handed to try and convince you that &#8216;*no conspiracy exists*&#8217; (my signature below). 



LaLinda75 said:


> And it originated in a third world country where health rules/laws are non-existent and where medical care is obsolete for the poor. Get a clue people.
> 
> Linda&#8217;s evidentiary support.


 
  No. I will not go back and resubmit all of my arguments (start here = decide for yourself!) that Ms. Linda here refuses to even address in this debate &#8216;and&#8217; you Sheeple (pic) are at liberty to be lulled back to sleep by a woman without one clue, because the &#8216;majority&#8217; of you will never wake-the-hell-up anyway; until it is MUCH too late . . . but everybody here has been warned repeatedly . . . 



LaLinda75 said:


> As many of you have heard, Mexico is now playing the victim as per usual and saying that this flu originated in the USA.
> 
> Linda&#8217;s evidentiary support.


 
  The Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Virus (Post #32) is now gestating and mutating within the Mexican and American populations where a very small percentage of people show any symptoms at all. 



LaLinda75 said:


> When you have something like this originate in a country who NEVER takes responsibility for their failures, it's no wonder it has turned into a pandemic!


 
  This Cultured Bio-weapon Virus has yet to even get started!!! Let&#8217;s talk about taking responsibility for the coming depopulation of this world that is plainly written in stone at the Georgia Guidestones Monument:

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec_b5W-xsQM&feature=related"]You Expendable Containers Are IGNORANT[/ame] 

  George Green (link) is allowed to continue living, because nothing that any human being can do will stop these New World Order Bad Guys &#8216;and&#8217; they very well know it. 



LaLinda75 said:


> By the time THEY identified this virus, it was too late for the industralized countries to keep it in check. And how in the world can this president and his cronies say that closing the border will not do any good???


 
  Perhaps Linda is waking up to the fact that this bio-weapon virus was released very much on purpose by the New World Order cronies about to depopulate the world to below their 500 million people threshold. 

  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MyxByvU-jo&NR=1[/ame]



LaLinda75 said:


> They ShOULD have closed it the minute it was known that it originated in Mexico.


 
  No kidding. Your &#8216;Swine Flu&#8217; is transmitted &#8216;rarely&#8217; from pigs to people (Wiki), but NOT people to people. The borders should have closed in the moment that &#8216;human-to-human&#8217; transmission became even a remote probability!!!! This means we are NOT looking at any mere Swine Flu at all, but something that this world has never seen!  Again, *&#8220;Swine Flu virus DO NOT normally infect humans&#8221;* (CDC.gov key facts article)!!!! Then &#8216;human-to-human&#8217; transmission means you are NOT looking at any Swine Flu Virus at all. This is the New World Order &#8216;ploy&#8217; that gives people a false sense of security, when in reality this bio-weapon is continuing to gestate and mutate into a MONSTER right under (and inside) your very noses. 



LaLinda75 said:


> And to say that it is too late as the bug is already here?? Of course it is!!! They DID NOT do anything to prevent it from not entering the USA.


 
  Now you are catching on! At the top of your post, this was only a Swine Flu Virus that started in some third-world country, when in reality this bio-weapon was created in a laboratory (story from OP link). 



LaLinda75 said:


> If ONE person comes in with it, can he/she infect as many people as maybe 100, 500 who enter???? Either by plane, boat, foot??? What is wrong here? The world is feeding the masses a bunch of bull s***.


 
  Linda is feeding these readers a lot of BS too, but without any third-party evidence to support A SINGLE WORD; so perhaps I am drawing the wrong conclusions from your rant above. 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZfdtp3mLcI&NR=1"]This NWO Virus Bio-Attack Is Step #4[/ame]
   [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTuF48F-02g"]These People "Do" Have A Clue . . .[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDXS8AQQ0JQ&feature=related"]Bio-Weapons to Reduce the Global Population[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IkEBbsE_8E&feature=related"]Bird Flu Population Control H5H1 Bio-Warfare Pt. 1[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1BjB0xB-ZM&feature=related"]Bird Flu Population Control H5H1 Bio-Warfare Pt. 2[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMg6WiqTclQ&feature=related"]Bird Flu Population Control H5H1 Bio-Warfare Pt. 3[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o7ZPUKZRNc&feature=related"]Bird Flu Population Control H5H1 Bio-Warfare Pt. 4[/ame]

*The Model State Emergency Health Powers Act* of December 21, 2001 << Read!

GL,

  Terral


----------



## Godboy (May 1, 2009)

> physics proves the official 911 story is untrue ...



...and here you lie yet AGAIN, as usual. Physics proves it IS true, which is why all the leading physicists in the world agree with me, while they think you are a fucking idiot. You are a liar eots. All your proof is based on shameless lies. You never stop lying.

You conspiracy loons a dispicable bunch.


----------



## eots (May 1, 2009)

Godboy said:


> > physics proves the official 911 story is untrue ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



all leading physiosist in the  world...agree with you.... excuse me ?...you have no idea what your talking about...you just pulled that statement out of your ass..didnt you...popular mechanics is not...all the leading physicist in the world...goofball.....so to you all these people are despicable liars ? and loons....




*Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter*.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University. 
Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement: 

"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. 

They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official &#8220;investigations&#8221; have really been cover-up operations. 

Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response. 

We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administration&#8217;s interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed. 

We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media." 


Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  It&#8217;s impossible. &#8230; There&#8217;s a second group of facts having to do with the cover up. &#8230; Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government don&#8217;t want us to know what happened and who&#8217;s responsible.&#8230; 

Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that it&#8217;s highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney. 

I think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say that&#8217;s much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder."  http://video.go 



*
David L. Griscom, PhD &#8211; Research physicist, retired in 2001 from Naval Research Laboratory (NRL) in Washington, DC, after 33 years service.  Fellow of the American Physical Society.  Fulbright-García Robles Fellow at Universidad Nacional Autónoma de México in Mexico City (1997).  Visiting professorships of research at the Universities of Paris and Saint-Etienne, France, and Tokyo Institute of Technology (2000 - 2003).  Adjunct Professor of Materials Science and Engineering, University of Arizona (2004 - 2005). * Winner of the 1993 N. F. Mott Award sponsored by the Journal of Non-Crystalline Solids, the 1995 Otto Schott Award offered by the Carl-Zeiss-Stiftung (Germany), a 1996 Outstanding Graduate School Alumnus Award at Brown University, and the 1997 Sigma Xi Pure Science Award at NRL. Principal author of 109 of his 185 published works, a body of work which is highly cited by his peers.  Officially credited with largest number of papers (5) by any author on list of 100 most cited articles authored at NRL between 1973 and 1988. 
Personal blog 1/5/07: "David Ray Griffin has web-published a splendid, highly footnoted account of The Destruction of the World Trade Center: Why the Official Account Cannot Be True:  This scholarly work, rich in eyewitness accounts, includes 11 separate pieces of evidence that the World Trade Center towers 1, 2 [each 1300+ feet tall, 110 stories], and 7 were brought down by explosives.  [Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse.]

... I implore my fellow physicists and engineers who may have the time, expertise, and (ideally) supercomputer access to get to work on the physics of the World Trade Center collapses and publish their findings in refereed journals like, say, the Journal of Applied Physics. 

The issue of knowing who was really behind the 9/11 attacks is of paramount importance to the future of our country, because the "official" assumption that it was the work of 19 Arab amateurs (1) does not match the available facts and (2) has led directly to the deplorable Patriot Act, the illegal Iraq war, NSA spying on ordinary Americans, repudiation of the Geneva Conventions, and the repeal of habeas corpus (a fundamental point of law that has been with us since the signing of the Magna Carta in 1215). 

Surely these Orwellian consequences of public ignorance constitute more than sufficient motivation for any patriotic American physicist or engineer to join the search for 9/11 Truth!" http://impactglassman 


Member: Scholars for 9/11 Truth and Justice   Association Statement: "Scholars for 9/11 Truth and Justice is a non-partisan organization consisting of independent researchers and activists engaged in uncovering the true nature of the September 11, 2001 attacks." 


Bio: David L Griscom PhD Physicist bio 







*Dwain Deets, MS Eng *

*Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng &#8211; Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the NASA Exceptional Service Award and the Presidential Meritorious Rank Award* in the Senior Executive Service (1988).  Selected presenter of the *Wright Brothers* Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  Included in "Who's Who in Science and Engineering" 1993 - 2000.  Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  37 year NASA career. 
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center]."  AE911Truth 


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 600 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition 


Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse. 



*Larry L. Erickson, BS Aeronautical Eng, MS Aeronautical Eng, PhD Eng Mechanics &#8211; Retired NASA Aerospace Engineer and Research Scientist.  Conducted research in the fields of structural dynamics, aerodynamics, aeroelasticity and flutter.  Recipient of NASA's Aerodynamics Division Researcher-of-the-Year Award.  33-year NASA career*.  Member, American Institute of Aeronautics & Astronautics.  Instructor, Physics and Aerospace Engineering, California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo 1998 - present.  Author and co-author of several scientific papers on aerodynamic analysis.  Contributing author to Applied Computational Aerodynamics (1990). 

Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 600 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  *We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7*." Sign the Petition 


Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Godboy (May 1, 2009)

> all leading phsisi 8in the agree with you excuse me ?...you have no idea what your talking about...you just pulled that ataement out of your ass..didint you...poular mechanics is not...all the leading physist in the world...goofball.....so to you all these people are dispicable liars ? and loons....



If all the worlds scientists, engineers and physicists agreed with your crazy story, then we wouldnt be having this debate, because the world would agree with you, but they dont, they agree with me. You think because you can list a few people who also believe in this garbage, thats all the proof you need? Are you fucking kidding me? Those idiot clowns you listed are so god damn pathetic, they are ignored and written off as loons by the entire world, just like everyone on this site does with YOU eots. For every incompetent "expert" you come up with that agrees with you, there are 10,000 highly talented ones who will disagree.

Its fitting that you and your ilk live in shame, even if you are too far gone to know its there.


----------



## eots (May 1, 2009)

Godboy said:


> > all leading phsisi 8in the agree with you excuse me ?...you have no idea what your talking about...you just pulled that statement out of your ass..didint you...popular mechanics is not...all the leading physicist in the world...goofball.....so to you all these people are despicable liars ? and loons....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Godboy (May 1, 2009)

> can you list any nasa scientist speaking out in support of the official stroy...no i didnt think so,,,just a false empty statement...backed with nothing



What makes you think normal people would go on record to talk about events everyone already knows the answers to? Im going to have a hard time finding anything where those same people speak about the holocaust, but that doesnt mean the holocaust didnt happen. You see, delusional people like yourself lack the simple logic required to have any true understanding of the 9/11 events, so you just make up lies and call them "facts" and "proof".

...and by the way, there is absolutely no reason for me to believe any person youve ever listed is actually a real person. You never stop spreading lies about 9/11, so you have NO credibility. The nut job websites you cut and paste from have no credibility either, because just like you, they have been caught in lie after lie.


----------



## Toro (May 1, 2009)

LaLinda75 said:


> * Geez, are you people for real??? The swine flu is simply that - THE SWINE FLU!!! And it originated in a third world country where health rules/laws are non-existent and where medical care is obsolete for the poor. Get a clue people. As many of you have heard, Mexico is now playing the victim as per usual and saying that this flu originated in the USA. When you have something like this originate in a country who NEVER takes responsibility for their failures, it's no wonder it has turned into a pandemic! By the time THEY identified this virus, it was too late for the industralized countries to keep it in check. And how in the world can this president and his cronies say that closing the border will not do any good??? They ShOULD have closed it the minute it was known that it originated in Mexico. And to say that it is too late as the bug is already here?? Of course it is!!! They DID NOT do anything to prevent it from not entering the USA. If ONE person comes in with it, can he/she infect as many people as maybe 100, 500 who enter???? Either by plane, boat, foot??? What is wrong here?  The world is feeding the masses a bunch of bull s***. *



Wow, are you ever stoopid.  Don't you know that the swine flu is part of a grand conspiracy concocted by Bush, the neo-cons, the oil companies, the Illuminati, da Joos, the Shriners and the NFL to take over the world.  First, they kill JFK.  Then, they fake the moon landing.  Then, the Mets win the World Series.  Then, they stage 9/11.  Then, they deliberately destroy the economy.  Then, a bear, an eagle and a badger battle in heaven.  And now, the swine flu!  You Bush Dupes are all the same, with your head in the sand and your high school diplomas and all...


----------



## eots (May 1, 2009)

Godboy said:


> > can you list any nasa scientist speaking out in support of the official story...no i didnt think so,,,just a false empty statement...backed with nothing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



again accusations with zero evidence this men are very real...well known to many ..
the site has been up for 6 years and is supported by donation..its not that hard to 
to confirm these are real people..its just denial on your part..and something you could never substantiate...your a joke


----------



## eots (May 1, 2009)

Toro said:


> LaLinda75 said:
> 
> 
> > * Geez, are you people for real??? The swine flu is simply that - THE SWINE FLU!!! And it originated in a third world country where health rules/laws are non-existent and where medical care is obsolete for the poor. Get a clue people. As many of you have heard, Mexico is now playing the victim as per usual and saying that this flu originated in the USA. When you have something like this originate in a country who NEVER takes responsibility for their failures, it's no wonder it has turned into a pandemic! By the time THEY identified this virus, it was too late for the industralized countries to keep it in check. And how in the world can this president and his cronies say that closing the border will not do any good??? They ShOULD have closed it the minute it was known that it originated in Mexico. And to say that it is too late as the bug is already here?? Of course it is!!! They DID NOT do anything to prevent it from not entering the USA. If ONE person comes in with it, can he/she infect as many people as maybe 100, 500 who enter???? Either by plane, boat, foot??? What is wrong here?  The world is feeding the masses a bunch of bull s***. *
> ...



and then comes toro..who cant address the real issue and instead ..makes up a bunch of weirdness in a flailing attempt to distract from what is really being said


----------



## Toro (May 1, 2009)

eots said:


> and then comes toro..who cant address the real issue and instead ..makes up a bunch of weirdness in a flailing attempt to distract from what is really being said



I'm not distracting.  I'm mocking.


----------



## eots (May 1, 2009)

*well toro believes that high ranking military experts  and nasa scientist are in on a conspiracy with with bin laden ..to discredit popular mechanics...how whack is that...and I'm not even mocking..*

*Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army &#8211; Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director.  Decorated with the Bronze Star and the Soldiers Medal for bravery under fire and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam. * Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile Battery Control Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).  Private pilot.

Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon?  If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there. 

Additionally, in my experience as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control.  No way!  With very bad luck, perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could! 

Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists". 

Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State." 


Editor's note: For more information on the impact at the Pentagon, see General Stubblebine, Colonel Nelson, Commander Muga, Lt. Col. Kwiatkowski, Lt. Col. Latas, Major Rokke, Capt. Wittenberg, Barbara Honegger, April Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro. 


*
Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng &#8211; Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the NASA Exceptional Service Award and the Presidential Meritorious Rank Award in the Senior Executive Service (1988).  *Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  Included in "Who's Who in Science and Engineering" 1993 - 2000.  Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  37 year NASA career. 
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center]."  AE911Truth 


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 600 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition 


Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse. 


Bio: NASA - Dryden Flight Research Center 


*
Larry L. Erickson, BS Aeronautical Eng, MS Aeronautical Eng, PhD Eng Mechanics &#8211; Retired NASA Aerospace Engineer and Research Scientist.  Conducted research in the fields of structural dynamics, aerodynamics, aeroelasticity and flutter.  Recipient of NASA's Aerodynamics Division Researcher-of-the-Year Award.  33-year NASA career.*  Member, American Institute of Aeronautics & Astronautics.  Instructor, Physics and Aerospace Engineering, California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo 1998 - present.  Author and co-author of several scientific papers on aerodynamic analysis.  Contributing author to Applied Computational Aerodynamics (1990). 
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
"Serious technical investigations by experts seem to be lacking from the official explanations."  AE911Truth 


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 600 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition 


Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse. 





*Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career.*  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001). 

*Contributor to 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out 8/23/06:  Account of Lt. Col. Karen Kwiatkowski, Pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the Pentagon on 9/11.* 

 "I believe the Commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ... 

It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ... 

There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [Pentagon] lawn, where I stood only minutes after the impact.  Beyond this strange absence of airliner debris, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the Pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [Donald Rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the Pentagon as a "missile". ... 

I saw nothing of significance at the point of impact - no airplane metal or cargo debris was blowing on the lawn in front of the damaged building as smoke billowed from within the Pentagon. ... all of us staring at the Pentagon that morning were indeed looking for such debris, but what we expected to see was not evident. 

The same is true with regard to the kind of damage we expected. ... But I did not see this kind of damage. Rather, the facade had a rather small hole, no larger than 20 feet in diameter. Although this facade later collapsed, it remained standing for 30 or 40 minutes, with the roof line remaining relatively straight.  

The scene, in short, was not what I would have expected from a strike by a large jetliner. It was, however, exactly what one would expect if a missile had struck the Pentagon. ... 

More information is certainly needed regarding the events of 9/11 and the events leading up to that terrible day." 


Editor's note: For more information on the impact at the Pentagon, see General Stubblebine, Colonel Nelson, Commander Muga, Lt. Col. Latas, Major Rokke, Capt. Wittenberg, Capt. Davis, Barbara Honegger, April Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro. 


Member: Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven  Association Statement: "We have found solid scientific grounds on which to question the interpretation put upon the events of September 11, 2001 by the Office of the President of the United States of America and subsequently propagated by the major media of western nations." 


Bio: http://militaryweek.com/ 


*and there are hundreds more*

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Toro (May 2, 2009)

See, the problems is eots that you guys take completely random events and try to concoct these elaborate conspiracy theories tying them all together, no matter how unlikely the events.

We have been told by Terral - and I'm going to assume you don't disagree since I don't see you disagreeing - that 9/11 was staged, the economy was collapsed on purpose, the swine flu is deliberate, and the government is about to impose martial law - all linked by a grand common conspiracy, all within 10 years.

You guys seem not to have any understanding of probabilities or randomness of any one of these things occurring, let alone be linked.  For example, if you had any idea how complex a modern economy is, you would realize that the probability of being able to deliberately collapse the economy is about the same as you landing on Mars anytime soon.  But it is gladly and without question accepted as a probable and occurred event.  There are too many zeros in the probability function for a computer to calculate the odds of this happening.  Its tough to take seriously.


----------



## eots (May 2, 2009)

> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > See, the problems is eots that you guys take completely random events and try to concoct these elaborate conspiracy theories tying them all together, no matter how unlikely the events
> ...



*really*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG6GMNd-xN0[/ame]


----------



## Toro (May 2, 2009)

eots said:


> The mathematical probabilities of the perfect storm required for the official story of 19 arabs avoiding all intelligence warnings and reports of their activities prior to 911 and the reasons for and failure of NORAD..and 3 buildings falling from fire in one day are astronomical



Not really.  The tactical thinking of hijacking planes and flying them into buildings was one of attacking the underbelly of the security system.  Remember, this is not the first time they tried to blow up the WTC.  Its also not the first time they tried to blow up an American city.  A terrorist was caught crossing the Canadian border in 1999 with intentions of detonating a bomb on New Years Eve in Los Angeles. Setting a bomb in a van underneath the WTC in a garage and trying to drive across the border loaded with explosives are simple too.  The difference is that 9/11 worked while the other two did not.

The conspiracy theories are full of logical inconsistencies.  For example, if this was an intricate plot to invade Iraq's oil fields, why make it look like it was the Taliban who did it?  Why not make it look like it was the Iraqis who did it?  And if you are going to make it look like the Taliban who did it, why would you manufacture the evidence linking Saddam to weapons of mass destruction so flimsy?  

Also, if the idea was to hijack planes and blow up buildings, why shoot down a plane over PA, as the conspiracists allege?  Why not let it slam into Congress or wherever it was going?  And we still don't know what happened to all those people who allegedly were not on a plane that allegedly did not slam into the Pentagon.  There have been zero even remote pieces of evidence to suggest that they weren't there.  The only thing the conspiracists have is a theory that "it couldn't happen."



> not when the game is rigged and controlled by so few...



And this is why you conspiracists fail to understand enormously complex systems and the role of randomness.  The systems cannot be rigged and cannot be controlled by so few because the enormity is unfathomable because you have to be able to control the actions of millions, if not tens of millions of people.  Yet, the only way for these theories to hold together is to believe that there is a handful of puppet-masters that can pull a few strings and make enormously complex systems dance in rhythm simultaneously, which simply isn't possible.


----------



## eots (May 2, 2009)

Toro said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > The mathematical probabilities of the perfect storm required for the official story of 19 arabs avoiding all intelligence warnings and reports of their activities prior to 911 and the reasons for and failure of NORAD..and 3 buildings falling from fire in one day are astronomical
> ...



bullshit plian and simply..you just like to pretend


Give me the power of the money and it will not matter
any more who is commanding"

- Mayer Amschel Rothschild 





The Technocratic Age is slowly designing an every day more controlled society. The society will be dominated by an elite of persons free from traditional values (!) who will have no doubt in fulfilling their objectives by means of purged techniques with which they will influence the behavior of people and will control and watch the society in all details". "... it will become possible to exert a practically permanent watch on each citizen of the world".

- Zbigniew Brzezinski




"The real menace of our republic is this invisible government which like a giant octopus sprawls its slimy length over city, state and nation. Like the octopus of real life, it operates under cover of a self created screen....At the head of this octopus are the Rockefeller Standard Oil interests and a small group of powerful banking houses generally referred to as international bankers. The little coterie of powerful international bankers virtually run the United States government for their own selfish purposes. They practically control both political parties." 

New York City Mayor John F. Hylan, 1922 





"The real truth of the matter is, as you and I know, that a financial element in the larger centers has owned the Government ever since the days of Andrew Jackson." 

A letter written by FDR to Colonel House, November 21st, l933



"Fifty men have run America, and that's a high figure." 

Joseph Kennedy, father of JFK, in the July 26th, l936 issue of The New York Times.


----------



## DamnYankee (May 3, 2009)

*Forget Germs. The Real Contagion Is Our Paranoia *
(By Monica Hesse, The Washington Post) 

washingtonpost.com


----------



## Toro (May 3, 2009)

eots said:


> bullshit plian and simply..you just like to pretend



And you are a fool.

You can quote as many people as you like about how controls this and that, but there is no one who can plan and control what has happened in the economy over the past decade.  

Who is controlling you and your actions, eots?  And who is controlling all the interactions you have with people every day?


----------



## eots (May 3, 2009)

controlling the money supply toro..who can print it out of thin air toro you ..me..??...who  has inside advanced knowledge on the stock market..who possess the vast majority of wealth ..your a fool


----------



## eots (May 3, 2009)

I think most miss the point..of the 9/11 comparison...the comparison is will this event be used for political gain as was 9/11  to create fear ..panic ..distraction...and to further erode liberty and to me it seems like it is


----------



## Toro (May 3, 2009)

eots said:


> controlling the money supply toro..who can print it out of thin air toro you ..me..??...who  has inside advanced knowledge on the stock market..who possess the vast majority of wealth ..your a fool



Yes, yes, big conspiracy about the Fed.    What else would you expect in a world chalk full of conspiracies?  Just idiotic nonsense.

Inside advance knowledge of the stock market?  As in people knew it was going to tank as it did when it did?  Too many drugs kills brain cells.


----------



## eots (May 3, 2009)

yeah thats ruight the fed is just...a conspiracy theory..... place inane cookoo smiley  here...your a fucking joke my freind


----------



## Toro (May 3, 2009)

eots said:


> yeah thats ruight the fed is just...a conspiracy theory..... place inane cookoo smiley  here...your a fucking joke my freind



The Fed is not a conspiracy but insinuating that it is being used to bring down the economy by a handful of people is for the nutbar fringe.  Unsurprisingly, you seem to agree.


----------



## eots (May 3, 2009)

*so by nut bar fringe you mean the elite ?and the banking oligarchy ?*




   "The few who understand the system, will either be so interested from it's profits or so dependant on it's favors, that there will be no opposition from that class." &#8212; Rothschild Brothers of London, 1863 

  "Give me control of a nation's money and I care not who makes it's laws" &#8212; Mayer Amschel Bauer Rothschild 


     "Most Americans have no real understanding of the operation of the international money lenders. The accounts of the Federal Reserve System have never been audited. It operates outside the control of Congress and manipulates the credit of the United States" &#8212; Sen. Barry Goldwater (Rep. AR) 




We have, in this country, one of the most corrupt institutions the world has ever known. I refer to the Federal Reserve Board. This evil institution has impoverished the people of the United States and has practically bankrupted our government. It has done this through the corrupt practices of the moneyed vultures who control it". &#8212; Congressman Louis T. McFadden in 1932 (Rep. Pa) 


  "When you or I write a check there must be sufficient funds in out account to cover the check, 
but when the Federal Reserve writes a check there is no bank deposit on which that check is drawn. When the Federal Reserve writes a check, it is creating money." &#8212; Putting it simply, Boston Federal Reserve Bank 

"Whoever controls the volume of money in any country is absolute master of all industry and 
commerce." &#8212; James A. Garfield, President of the United States 



A great industrial nation is controlled by it's system of credit. Our system of credit is concentrated in the hands of a few men. We have come to be one of the worst ruled, one of the most completely controlled and dominated governments in the world--no longer a government of free opinion, no longer a government by conviction and vote of the majority, but a government by the opinion and duress of small groups of dominant men." &#8212; President Woodrow Wilson 

   "It is well that the people of the nation do not understand our banking and monetary system, for if they did, I believe there would be a revolution before tomorrow morning." &#8212; Henry Ford 



*no conspiracy of control here ..nope ...just nut bar ramblings just ask...toro...lol...move along ..nothing to see here*.....


----------



## Toro (May 3, 2009)

You have no understanding of the issue on which you are commenting.  No one is arguing that the Fed doesn't control the supply of money, or at least greatly influence it.  And no one is arguing that the FOMC does not control monetary policy.  That is not the issue, and if you had any clue on the subject, you would realize that.

The conspiracy issue at hand is that the economy was *deliberately* tanked by a few people as part of a broader conspiracy.  If you believe this, you are an idiot of the highest order.

You have no understanding and thus have no basis for context, so you C&P some quotes and think it validates your theory.


----------



## eots (May 3, 2009)

but you said that could not occur because a few people do not control the money flow  which one is it ?

and you give nothing to substantiate this but your own shit ass opinion...  face it toro..its beyond your understanding....what are you a fucking accountant or something.??....lol


----------



## Toro (May 3, 2009)

eots said:


> but you said that could not occur because a few people do not control the money flow  which one is it ?
> 
> and you give nothing to substantiate this but your own shit ass opinion...  face it toro..its beyond your understanding....what are you a fucking accountant or something.??....lol



That's not what I said, FFS.  What I said was that what has happened in the economy could not be planned and controlled by anyone.  

It _is_ beyond my understanding.  It is beyond your understanding. It's beyond _anybody's_ understanding.  That's the whole fucking point.

What do I do?  I'm active in it, and I've forgotten more about this subject today than you've ever learned about it.


----------



## eots (May 3, 2009)

Toro said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > but you said that could not occur because a few people do not control the money flow  which one is it ?
> ...



clearly..


----------



## eots (May 4, 2009)

INTRODUCTION
The story you are about to read is true. The names have not been changed to protect the guilty. This book may have the effect of changing your life. After reading this book, you will never look at national and world events in the same way again.

None Dare Call It Conspiracy will be a very controversial book. At first it will receive little publicity and those whose plans are exposed in it will try to kill it by the silent treatment. For reasons that become obvious as you read this book, it will not be reviewed in all the "proper" places or be available on your local bookstand. However, there is nothing these people can do to stop a grass roots book distributing system. Eventually it will be necessary for the people and organizations named in this book to try to blunt its effect by attacking it or the author. They have a tremendous vested interest in keeping you from discovering what they are doing. And they have the big guns of the mass media at their disposal to fire the barrages at None Dare Call It Conspiracy.

By sheer volume, the "experts" will try to ridicule you out of investigating for yourself as to whether or not the information in this book is true They will ignore the fact that the author about to conjecture. They will find a typographical error or ague some point that is open to debate. If necessary they will lie in order to protect themselves by smearing this book. I believe those who pooh-pooh the information herein because Psychologically many people would prefer to believe we are because we all like to ignore bad news. We do so at our own peril.

Having been a college instructor, a State Senator and now a Congressman I have had experience with real professionals at putting up smokescreens to cover up their own actions by trying to destroy the accuser. I hope that you will read the book carefully, draw your own conclusions and not accept the opinions of those who of necessity must attempt to discredit the book. Your future may depend upon it.

October 25, 1971 JOHN G. SCMITZ UNITED STATES CONGRESSMAN

1. DON'T CONFUSE ME WITH FACTS
Most of us have had the experience, either as parents or youngsters, of trying to discover the "hidden picture' within another picture in a children's magazine. Usually you are shown a landscape with trees, bushes, flowers and other bits of nature. The caption reads something like this: "Concealed somewhere in this picture is a donkey pulling a cart with a boy in it. Can you find them?" Try as you might, usually you could not find the hidden picture until you turned to a page farther back in the magazine which would reveal how cleverly the artist had hidden it from us. If we study the landscape we realize that the whole picture was painted in such a way as to conceal the real picture within, and once we see the "real picture," it stands out like the proverbial painful digit.

We believe the picture painters of the mass media are artfully creating landscapes for us which deliberately hide the real picture.In this book we will show youhow to discover the "hidden picture" in the landscapes presented to us daily through newspapers, radio and. television. Once you can see through the camouflage, you will see the donkey, the cart and the boy who have been there all along.

Millions of Americans are concerned and frustrated over mishappenings in our nation. They feel that something is wrong, drastically wrong, but because of the picture painters they can't quite put their fingers on it.

Maybe you are one of those persons. Something is bugging you, but you aren't sure what. We keep electing new Presidents who seemingly promise faithfully to halt the world-wide Communist advance, put the blocks to extravagant government spending, douse the tea of inflation, put the economy on an even keel, reverse the trend which is turning the country mto a moral sewer, and toss the criminals into the hoosegow where they belong. Yet despite high hopes and glittering campaign promise these problems continue to worsen no matter who is in office. Each new administration, whether it be Republican or Democrat continues the same basic policies of the previous administration which it had so thoroughly denounced during the election campaign. It is considered poor form to mention this, but it is true nonetheless. Is there a plausible reason to explain why this happens? We are not supposed to think so. We are supposed to think it is all accidental and coincidental and that therefore there is nothing we can do about it.

FDR once said "In politics, nothing happens by accident. If it happens, you can bet it was planned that way." He was in a good position to know. We believe that many of the major world events that are shaping our destinies occur because somebody or somebodies have planned them that way. If we were merely dealing with the law of avenges, half of the events affecting our nation's well-being should be good for America. If we were dealing with mere incompetence, our leaders should occasionally make a mistake in our favor. We shall attempt to prove 'bat we are not really dealing with coincidence or stupidity, but with planning and brilliance. This small book deals with that planning and brilliance and how it has shaped the foreign and domestic policies of the last six administrations. We hope it will explain matters which have up to now seemed inexplicable; that it will bring into sharp focus images which have been obscured by the landscape painters of the mass media.

Those who believe that major world events result from planning are laughed at tot believing in the "conspiracy theory of history." Of course, no one in this modern day and age readily believes in the conspiracy theory of history &#8212; except those who Those who believe that major world events result from planning are laughed at for believing in the "conspiracy theory of history." Of course, no one in this modern day and age really believes in the conspiracy theory of history &#8212; except those who have taken the time to study the subject. When you think about it, there are really only two theories of history. Either things happen by accident neither planned nor caused by anybody, or they happen because they are planned and somebody causes them to happen. In reality, it is the accidental theory of history preached in the unhallowed Halls of Ivy which should be ridiculed. Otherwise, why does every recent administration make the same mistakes as the previous ones? Why do they repeat the errors of the past which produce inflation, depressions and war? Why does our State Department "stumble" from one Communist-aiding "blunder" to another? If you believe it is all an accident or the result of mysterious and unexplainable tides of history, you will be regarded as an "intellectual" who understands that we live in a complex world. If you believe that something like 32,496 consecutive coincidences over the past forty years stretches the law of averages a bit, you are a kook!

Why is it that virtually all "reputable" scholars and mass media columnists and commentators reject the cause and effect or conspiratorial theory of history? Primarily, most scholars follow the crowd in the academic world just as most women follow Why is it that virtually all "reputable" scholars and mass media columnists and commentators reject the cause and effect or conspiratorial theory of history? Primarily, most scholars follow the crowd in the academic world just as most women follow fashions. To buck the tide means social and professional ostracism. The same is true of the mass media. While professors and pontificators profess to be tolerant and broadminded, in practice it's strictly a one way street-with all traffic flowing left. A Maoist can be tolerated by Liberals of Ivory Towerland or by the Establishment's media pundits, but to be a conservative, and a conservative who propounds a conspiratorial view, is absolutely verboten. Better you should be a drunk at a national WCTU convention!

Secondly, these people have over the years acquired a strong vested emotional interest in their own errors. Their intellects and egos are totally committed to the accidental theory. Most people are highly reluctant to admit that they have been conned or have shown poor judgment. To inspect the evidence of the existence of a conspiracy guiding our political destiny from behind the scenes would force many of these people to repudiate a lifetime of accumulated opinions. It takes a person with strong character indeed to face the facts and admit he has been wrong even if it was because he was uninformed. Such was the case with the author of this book. It was only because he set out to prove the conservative anti-Communists wrong that he happened to end up writing this book. His initial reaction to the conservative point of view was one of suspicion and hostility; and it was only after many months of intensive research that he had to admit that he had been "conned."

Politicians and "intellectuals" are attracted to the concept that events are propelled by some mysterious tide of history or happen by accident. By this reasoning they hope to escape the blame when things go wrong.

Most intellectuals, pseudo and otherwise, deal with the conspiratorial theory of history simply by ignoring it. They never attempt to refute the evidence. It can't be refuted. If and when the silent treatment doesn't work, these "objective" scholars and mass media opinion molders resort to personal attacks, ridicule and satire. The personal attacks tend to divert attention from the facts which an author or speaker is trying to expose. The idea is to force the person exposing the conspiracy to stop the exposure and spend his time and effort defending himself.

However, the most effective weapons used against the conspiratorial theory of history are ridicule and satire. These extremely potent weapons can be cleverly used to avoid any honest attempt at refuting the facts. After all, nobody likes to be made fun of. Rather than be ridiculed most people will keep quiet; and, this subject certainly does lend itself to ridicule and satire. One technique which can be used is to expand the conspiracy to the extent it becomes absurd. For instance, our man from the Halls of Poison Ivy might say in a scoffingly arrogant tone, "I suppose you believe every liberal professor gets a telegram each morning from conspiracy headquarters containing his orders for the day's brainwashing of his students?" Some conspiratorialists do indeed overdraw the picture by expanding the conspiracy (from the small clique which it is) to include every local knee-jerk liberal activist and government bureaucrat. Or, because of racial or religious bigotry, they will take small fragments of legitimate evidence and expand them into a conclusion that will support their particular prejudice, i.e., the conspiracy is totally "Jewish," "Catholic," or "Masonic". These people do not help to expose the conspiracy, but, sadly play into the hands of those who want the public to believe that all conspiratorialists are screwballs.

"Intellectuals" are fond of mouthing cliches like "The conspiracy theory is often tempting. However, it is overly simplistic." To ascribe absolutely everything that happens to the machinations of a small group of power hungry conspirators is overly simplistic. But, in our opinion nothing is more simplistic than doggedly holding onto the accidental view of major world events.

In most cases Liberals simply accuse all those who discuss the conspiracy of being paranoid. "Ah, you right wingers," they say, "rustling every bush, kicking over every rock, looking for imaginary boogeymen." Then comes the coup de grace-labeling the conspiratorial theory as the "devil theory of history." The Liberals love that one. Even though it is an empty phrase, it sounds so sophisticated!

With the leaders of the academic and communications world assuming this sneering attitude towards the conspiratorial (or cause and effect) theory of history, it is not surprising that millions of innocent and well-meaning people, in a natural desire not to appear naive, assume the attitudes and repeat the cliches of the opinion makers. These persons, in their attempt to appear sophisticated, assume their mentors' air of smug superiority even though they themselves have not spent five minutes in study on the subject of international conspiracy.

The "accidentalists" would have us believe that ascribing any of our problems to planning is "simplistic" and all our problems are caused by Poverty, Ignorance and Disease &#8212; hereinafter abbreviated as PID. They ignore the fact that organized conspirators use PID, real and imagined, as an excuse to build a jail for us all. Most of the world has been in PID since time immemorial and it takes incredibly superficial thinking to ascribe the ricocheting of the United States government from one disaster to another over the past thirty years to PID. "Accidentalists" ignore the fact that some of the more advanced nations in the world have been captured by Communists. Czechoslovakia was one of the World's most modern industrial nations and Cuba had the second &#8212; highest per capita income of any nation in Central and South America.

It is not true, however, to state that there are no members of the intellectual elite who subscribe to the conspiratorial theory of history. For example, there is Professor Carroll Quigley of the Foreign Service School at Georgetown University. Professor Quigley can hardly be accused of being a "right wing extremist." (Those three words have been made inseparable by the mass media.) Dr. Quigley has all the "liberal" credentials, having taught

at the Liberal Establishment's academic Meccas of Princeton and Harvard. In his 1300-page, 8 pound tome Tragedy and Hope, Dr. Quigley reveals the existence of the conspiratorial network which will be discussed in this book. The Professor is not merely formulating a theory, but revealing this network's existence from firsthand experience. He also makes it clear that it is only the network's secrecy and not their goals to which he objects. Professor Quigley discloses:

"I know of the operations of this network because I have studied it for twenty years and was permitted for two years, in the early 1960's, to examine its papers and secret records. I HAVE NO AVERSION TO IT OR TO MOST OF ITS AIMS AND HAVE, FOR MUCH OF MY LIFE, BEEN CLOSE TO IT AND TO MANY OF ITS INSTRUMENTS. I have objected, both in the past and recently, to a few of its policies &#8230; but in general my chief difference of opinion is that IT WISHES TO REMAIN UNKNOWN, and I believe its role in history is significant enough to be known." (Emphasis added)

We agree, its role in history does deserve to be known. That is why we have written this book. However, we most emphatically disagree with this network's aim which the Professor describes as "nothing less than to create a world system of financial control in private hands able to dominate the political system of each country and the economy of the world as a whole." In other words, this power mad clique wants to control and rule the world. Even more frightening, they want total control over all individual actions. As Professor Quigley observes: "&#8230; his [the individual's] freedom and choice will be controlled within very narrow alternatives by the fact that he will be numbered from birth and followed, as a number, through his educational training, his required military or other public service, his tax contributions, his health and medical requirements, and his final retirement and death benefits." It wants control over all natural resources, business, banking and transportation by controlling the governments of the world. In order to accomplish these aims the conspirators have had no qualms about fomenting wars, depressions and hatred. They want a monopoly which would eliminate all competitors and destroy the free' enterprise system. 


http://www.whale.to/b/allen_b1.html#chapter1




[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPyz8oEBre8[/ame]


----------



## Terral (May 4, 2009)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > bullshit plain and simply..you just like to pretend
> ...


 
  Let us agree that EVERYONE here has been warned repeatedly that this manmade &#8216;novel&#8217; Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid H1N1 (a lie) Virus is a New World Order Biological Warfare Weapon deliberately introduced into the world for the systematical destruction of more than 90 percent of the global population. Right now you are looking at a &#8216;carrier&#8217; parent strain that is gestating and mutating into a New World Order MONSTER that is smaller than many of you can even begin to realize. The average bacterium is 1000 nanometers long where one nanometer equals one billionth of a meter (Dr Green.com). Again, to give you some kind of perspective of what this means, a human hair measures 80,000 nanometers, or about 8000 times larger than the average bacterium. Just the cell wall of the typical bacterium is said to be &#8216;thick&#8217; by measuring between 20 and 80 nanometers (DocStoc.com), but, again, this manufactured H1N1 Bio-weapon Virus is typically under 50 nanometers wide (Wiki = &#8220;*upper range*&#8221; size) and only 25 nanometers thick. This designer virus is even smaller in diameter than the cell wall of typical bacteria &#8216;and&#8217; NOBODY ON EARTH (except the Inside-job bad guys) have any immunity to this brand new laboratory-created bio-weapon that is mutating in the general population right now as we speak!!! 

  Most of you guys are in DENIAL like Toro, because the USA and the World is primed for utter destruction!!! The vast majority of We The Sheeple will kick back and allow this bio-weapon virus to spread all around them, until it is MUCH TOO LATE and the mutant killer is already being passed around like the mashed potatoes and gravy at dinnertime. 

*Anne Schuchat* (pic) is lying to you every damned day right along with *Janet Napolitano* (pic) doing everything to give you a false sense of Homeland Security. 

CNN News Video

  This lying piece of crap is saying that the CDC is taking this virus very seriously, but no attempt has been made to close any borders to limit the transmission of the original parent virus. This lying inside-job bad guy is no &#8216;director&#8217; of the CDC, but is an &#8216;interim deputy director&#8217; shoved into the spotlight to tell you Official Cover Story LIES one after the other; while the killer virus continues to create an increased number of &#8216;carriers.&#8217; This CDC LIAR is talking about &#8216;intensifying surveillance,&#8217; as if watching the virus spread is going to save anybody. She says that &#8220;*. . . here in America we have been taking steps . . .*,&#8221; when in reality infected Mexicans are being allowed to visit their relatives here in the USA (story = &#8220;*14-year-old girl*&#8221 to ensure Americans are infected with the original host strain. Here we have a Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid virus that is transmitted from human to human &#8216;and,&#8217; not only are the borders remaining open, but even mere visitors are passing back and forth with no restrictions whatsoever. 

  This lying piece of crap is saying that &#8220;*many steps are going on to take efforts to protect communities to reduce the spread of this virus from person to person*,&#8221; when NOTHING is being done to limit the transmission of this &#8216;novel&#8217; virus. She says that the CDC is taking &#8220;*steps to prepare ourselves for the worst case scenario*.&#8221; Then she talks about deploying resources from the &#8220;*antiviral stockpiles*&#8221; that protect NOBODY from this brand new virus!!!! She talks about keeping children home from school, but then nothing is being done to stop the free flow of infected people crossing the border every damned day. She says that &#8216;*things might be different in one state or another, or one town or another*,&#8217; when the same exact transmission process is happening EVERYWHERE. Here is Official Cover Story LIAR #2:

Official Cover Story LIAR #2

4/28/09 Transcript



> Napolitano >> &#8220;. . . I share that concern. The President shares that concern. But we are confident in the efforts underway across the federal government and across state and local governments to keep Americans safe and healthy . . .&#8221;


  The CDC and the Department of Homeland Insecurity are working hand-in-hand for the murder of innocent Americans, as the Govt is doing NOTHING to curtail the spread of this bio-weapon virus. The idea that anyone from the Govt is keeping Americans safe and healthy is absolutely ridiculous. This is like Hitler sending his SS cronies out to the deliver the message that Nazi&#8217;s were working to keep Poland and France &#8216;safe and healthy,&#8217; while planning for their destruction all along. 



> Napolitano >> &#8220;The Department of Homeland Security, HHS [U.S. Department of Health and Human Services], the CDC [Centers for Disease Control and Prevention], and our many partners continue to take aggressive action to prevent the further spread of the H1N1 virus and to mitigate its impact.&#8221;


  Somebody try to convince these readers that the Govt has lifted one finger to stop the spread of this virus!!! Yes, this lying Govt Official has &#8216;many partners&#8217; taking &#8216;aggressive action,&#8217; but to guarantee this virus is spread to the maximum number of people for assisting the transmission/gestation/mutation process.



> Napolitano >> &#8220;I want to announce that we are establishing an operations coordination task force to deal with the 2009 H1N1 outbreak. This task force will assist me in my role as the principal federal official of this incident. It will consist of chiefs of staff of relevant departments and agencies, and focus on operations, coordination, and mitigation.&#8221;


  These Inside-job bad guys are setting up task force personnel rather than close borders and quarantine centers to limit the spread to more and more Americans, which is allowing this virus to spread to all corners of the earth inside American hosts. 



> Napolitano >> &#8220;There are currently 50 million treatment courses of antiviral drugs&#8212;Tamiflu and Relenza are the commercial names&#8212;in the National Strategic Stockpile. At this stage, we are releasing about 12 million courses of antivirals and key medical equipment to states. This is about 25 percent of the total. We are prioritizing those states where cases have been confirmed.


  There is no such thing as any &#8216;*antivirual*&#8217; for this *brand new Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Virus Strain!!!! *

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbqSm1tsAvk"]Listen To Dr. Rebecca Carley!!![/ame]

  Dr. Carley says NOT to take any antiviral inoculations, because that is the way these inside-job bad guys are going to infect you!!! See the entire interview in Post #46.  We are looking at a &#8216;designer virus&#8217; created in a laboratory that these two lying women refuse to even talk about. 



> Napolitano >> &#8220;Our focus at this time is not on closing the border or conducting exit screenings. It is on mitigation. Travelers presenting symptoms, if and when encountered, will be isolated and evaluated by a public health official.&#8221;


  This Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Virus is creating &#8216;carriers&#8217; where only a small percentage of people show any symptoms at all!!! These Cover Story LIARS know full well that this virus was created in a laboratory &#8216;and&#8217; they are not even following regular security protocols!!!  



> Napolitano >> &#8220;The Transportation Security Administration, the TSA, has instituted similar protocols at our airports, watching for individuals exhibiting flu-like symptoms and taking appropriate measures.&#8221;


  You are supposed to believe that the Govt is &#8216;watching&#8217; at the entry points, when nineteen out of twenty &#8216;carriers&#8217; show no symptoms at all &#8216;and&#8217; these people know it!!! Every word of Napolitano&#8217;s &#8216;New World Order-prepared speech&#8217; was deliberately designed to give you a false sense of security, when in reality these people are creating smokescreens and wasting valuable time to ensure maximum virus transmission to the largest population possible. 

  Right now the clock is ticking and this Parent Strain is about to mutate into many different strains from which these inside-job bad guys are supposed to speculate about which strain will become the most deadly. Only then can the Govt begin the long 6 to 8 month process of creating an antiviral remedy, but by then it will be MUCH too late &#8216;and&#8217; these people already know it!!! As of May 1, Mexico has *35,000 samples  waiting to be tested *(story) and Mexicans are coming over the border to use U.S. emergency rooms, which is helping the contagion to spread like wildfire to all parts of the USA and the world. And yet, these Official Govt LIARS are pretending that someone is doing something to make Americans &#8216;*safe and healthy*&#8217; (what a joke). 

  Now is the time for anyone living inside a large metropolitan area to leave the cities to find refuge somewhere in the countryside, as you are already supposed to have a Martial Law contingency plan in place. Remember again that we are looking at a laboratory-created designer bio-weapon virus, so the timeframes predicted in my models might be off one way or the other by a week or so. However, this virus is definitely about to mutate and create many different strains from which even the original carrier hosts will have absolutely no immunity!!! Every large metro area in the CanAmeriMexico Fascist State is about to be enclosed by a NATO Quarantine Perimeter that allows NOBODY to go in and NOBODY to get out &#8216;and&#8217; you want to be somewhere in the countryside when that happens! Food stocks are going to dwindle to nothing inside the metro areas and panic is going to transform into pandemonium &#8216;and&#8217; everyone trying to break through the NATO blockade will be shot on sight to ensure the &#8216;safety&#8217; of those outside the infected areas. In fact, I would like to sit here at this computer and to continue warning my fellow Americans about this second 9/11-like attack, but there are still many items to buy on my Family Survival List and time is running out.

  Continue sitting there with your head buried in the sand, like El Toro, if that seems like the right answer to you . . . 

  GL, 

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 4, 2009)

Most of you guys are in DENIAL like Toro, because the USA and the World is primed for utter destruction!!! The vast majority of We The Sheeple will kick back and allow this bio-weapon virus to spread all around them, until it is MUCH TOO LATE and the mutant killer is already being passed around like the mashed potatoes and gravy at dinnertime. 

EXACTLY!! SAD BUT TRUE.I WONT HAVE ANY SMYPATHY FOR THEM SINCE WE TRIED TO WARN THEN BUT THEY IGNORED US.

    The CDC and the Department of Homeland Insecurity are working hand-in-hand for the murder of innocent Americans, as the Govt is doing NOTHING to curtail the spread of this bio-weapon virus. The idea that anyone from the Govt is keeping Americans safe and healthy is absolutely ridiculous. This is like Hitler sending his SS cronies out to send the deliver that Nazi&#8217;s were working to keep Poland and France &#8216;safe and healthy,&#8217; while planning for their destruction at the very same time. 

COULD NOT HAVE SAID IT BETTER.


  Continue sitting there with your head buried in the sand, like El Toro, if that seems like the right answer to you . . . 

  THATS EXACTLY WHAT TORO AND THESE OTHER BUSH/OBAMA DUPES ARE DOING IS JOINING THIS OSTRICH HERE IN THIS PIC AND BURYING THEIR HEADS IN THE SAND WITH HIM AND THEY WILL PAY FOR IT IN THE END WITH THEIR LIVES FOR DOING THAT.


----------



## Terral (May 5, 2009)

Hi Inside Job:



9/11 inside job said:


> EXACTLY!! SAD BUT TRUE.I WONT HAVE ANY SYMPATHY FOR THEM SINCE WE TRIED TO WARN THEN BUT THEY IGNORED US.



Warning others about this *Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus* is just one small part of taking action to save yourself and your family from the pestilence of this second 9/11-like attack! Some of us are 'acting' upon these warnings and actually preparing for the time that this virus mutates into a killer strain and others are kicking back and doing nothing and pretending that '*no conspiracy exists*' (my signature).  

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdIorXWHuJY"]All Of You Have Been Warned![/ame]

  The common denominator boils down to &#8216;*population control*&#8217; through &#8216;*depopulation*,&#8217; and the Parent H5N1 Virus package has already been delivered. If you are numbered among those in DENIAL with your head jammed into the sand, then go back to sleep and good luck. Here are the facts:

  1. The New World Order Plan to depopulate the world to under 500 million people using a second 9/11-like attack has been implemented. 

  2. The Parent Virus is currently infecting the human and animal landscape in a transmission/mutation where &#8216;*carriers*&#8217; are created and mortalities are only among those people with immune deficiency disorders.

  3. This Carrier Strain is definitely going to mutate into multiple killer strains that will begin killing caregivers working in hospitals coming in contact with the mutant killer strains.  

  4. Mortality rates will escalate out of control in hospitals and clinics in large metropolitan areas, until Martial Law is declared and the cities become oversized Roach Motels for U.S. Citizens. 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcY2-H_y69A"]The USA Is Already At Level 6 = Martial Law![/ame]

  5. Things are extremely dire and serious! All Alex Jones/Info Wars Websites are under attack by the New World Order cronies working every day to murder YOU! 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVYfG_2UxmQ"]This News Is Very Very BIG[/ame]

  6. Dr. Marcus Gitterle is warning the world and very few are listening.

Read The Article

Read the Actual Email Document Page 1

Page 2

  This pandemic is &#8216;coming in waves, but the waves are getting bigger.&#8217;

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDAhgKxucmI"]Dr. Sherri Tenpenny Thinks This Is A Drill[/ame]

  7. You are running out of time to prepare for the coming Chaos!!!

1-Hour Video From Saturday Night

  I started the &#8220;*Martial Law Imminent USA 2009!*&#8221; thread (here) on April 11, 2009 that includes a short Survival List:



> 1.Travel Trailer/Tent.
> 2. Food stocks like rice, dry beans/peas, etc..
> 3. Hunting/Fishing supplies.
> 4. Survival seed kits.
> ...


I have bought about 25,000 dollars worth of Survival Goods for my family since starting that thread, because I know FOR A FACT that this is FOR REAL. Right now you might have time to execute your Survival Plan, if you run quickly, but otherwise the time for preparedness may very well be OVER.  

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 5, 2009)

yeah I as well have already started doing that Terral unlike the Bush/Obama sheep here getting those supplies.Because of the fact that I read ALTERNATIVE news sources such as Media Bypass,Rock Creek Free Press,American Free Press ect,"I" am prepared as best as I can be for it while these ostrichs here such as Toro bury their heads in the sand by wasting their lives away in front of the tube watching football,baseball or HBO pretending like none of this is for real but thanks for that anyways.when they see that alex jones radio show has been censored,maybe THAT will be their wake up call.after all,this is SUPPOSE to be america where you have free speech.they cant deny that fact.


----------



## Toro (May 5, 2009)

240 days and counting before martial law is implemented in America!

And all you conspiracy theorists, RUN! YOUR LIVES ARE IN DANGER!


----------



## B94 (May 5, 2009)

I'm ready. I still have all the crap I bought for Y2K.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (May 6, 2009)

You people are ridiculous. The big "crisis" is over. They've already toned everything down and lowered the epidemic levels. Nothing's gonna fucking happen. Thanks for getting me all excited for nothing!


----------



## xotoxi (May 6, 2009)

Epsilon Delta said:


> You people are ridiculous. The big "crisis" is over. They've already toned everything down and lowered the epidemic levels. Nothing's gonna fucking happen. Thanks for getting me all excited for nothing!


 
I wouldn't be so sure, Epsilon Upsilon!

The Swine Flu death toll in the United States *DOUBLED* yesterday!!!


----------



## Article 15 (May 6, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Epsilon Delta said:
> 
> 
> > You people are ridiculous. The big "crisis" is over. They've already toned everything down and lowered the epidemic levels. Nothing's gonna fucking happen. Thanks for getting me all excited for nothing!
> ...



What the count at now?  2?


----------



## eots (May 6, 2009)

Toro said:


> 240 days and counting before martial law is implemented in America!
> 
> And all you conspiracy theorists, RUN! YOUR LIVES ARE IN DANGER!



martial law does not mean your life is necessarily endangered but its one of those concepts that is a little to complicated for you...


----------



## Terral (May 6, 2009)

Hi Epsilon, Article and Xotoxi:



Epsilon Delta said:


> You people are ridiculous. The big "crisis" is over . . . Nothing's gonna fucking happen. Thanks for getting me all excited for nothing!





Article 15 said:


> What the count at now? 2?





xotoxi said:


> I wouldn't be so sure, Epsilon Upsilon!
> 
> The Swine Flu death toll in the United States *DOUBLED* yesterday!!!


 





  All I see is three more *Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPES* without the common sense of three chimpanzees (pic). The *Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon* HAS YET TO MUTATE (story and story), so nobody here can predict whether or not the many mutant strains will include a killer super-strain!!! This virus was engineered to create *carriers* in the early stages, so only those people with immune deficiency disorders are dying. Only a small percentage of these carriers show any symptoms at all, which is the reason this parent virus is spreading like wildfire in the American population and the majority of the Sheeple have no idea they are even infected. Many of the Sheeple are running around right now like "*Pigpen*" (pic), shedding the virus, with no idea that they are *New World Order 'carrier' pawns* in a much larger game. Lets go back and review the facts about the 1918 Spanish flu that killed more than 50 million people:






  You can clearly see *three pandemic waves* where the first wave is represented by a small bump and mortality rates remain very low. Then two months pass when mortality rates remain near zero, because the virus is gestating/mutating through the transmission phase. However, this current Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus was deliberately manufactured to minimize the initial pandemic mortality wave to ensure the maximum number of borders remain open for business! The general population today has a stronger immune system, than people living at the start of the 20th Century, so we should expect mortality rates to remain low through this period where the parent virus is reaching an optimum saturation point in the global population. 

  There is no way ANYONE can predict that nothing will happen, when the parent strain mutates into many different strains; because nobody has seen anything like this *novel* virus (story) that was definitely created in a *bio-weapon military installation* (story). You do not know if the killer stain will become Swine-dominant or Avian-dominate or a recombined form of the two Human strains bio-engineered into the equation to allow maximum transmission among human hosts. These two human strains were purposely selected by the inside-job bad guys, because the elderly people with weak immune systems already have the antibodies circulating through their bloodstreams; which means this virus was designed to infect carriers within a specific 'younger,' more-traveled,' age group. The bad guys do NOT want to infect the old people, because they have weaker immune systems that would raise the mortality rates and certainly cause panic that would close the borders and open up quarantine facilities like you see in China and England.  

  The USA is still FAR too early in the game for anyone to draw absolute conclusions, one way or the other, about whether this virus will mutate into killer strains, or remain timid like the parent strain. However, the fact is that we could be (OP Topic Title) on the way to approaching the start of the second pandemic wave (still 45-60 days away) where many killer strains spring up from all corners of the earth for which NOBODY in the general population has an immunity. That is what the experts mean by characterizing this microorganism as *a novel virus *(note the dangers) that was definitely bioengineered in a military bio-weapon laboratory. The process for building an antivirus remedy can only begin when the parent strain MUTATES and the CDC has sufficient data to speculate (take a wild guess) about which strain will become the super-killer. My recommendation to these readers is that you prepare for the very worst and hope for the best, which means preparing for your city/town to fall under FEMA Quarantine and Federal Martial Law. 

This means making contingency plans just in case this parent strain mutates into something terrible, so you and your family have some chance to survive the coming chaos. I would much rather be prepared for the worst-case scenario, than be caught in the *New World Order trap* and end up shuffled into a FEMA Death Camp; because of listening to a bunch of *Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPES* without one brain in their heads, but that choice is completely up to you . . . 

  GL, 

Terral

  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## dilloduck (May 6, 2009)

Have they ever found out who created the 1918 pandemic ? I'm betting on the Krauts.


----------



## Terral (May 6, 2009)

Hi Dill:



dilloduck said:


> Have they ever found out who created the 1918 pandemic ? I'm betting on the Krauts.



We disagree. There is a LOT of speculation about the origins of the 1918 Flu Pandemic that killed between 50 and 100 million people, but this website is a good place to begin your investigation of the facts:

LogisticsMonster.com

On a side note: Your best countermeasures against any cold/flu bug is this (pic). Using a common hair dryer to stop common colds is a little trick my father taught me way back in the early 1970's that has worked well ever since. I hold one hand over my mouth and breathe in the hot air through my nose three times to raise the nasal cavity temperature above 110 degrees. These bugs cannot survive in an environment above 102 to 108 degrees, which is the reason your body reacts by raising body temps in the first place. Remember again that this flu virus is VERY VERY SMALL, which means a longer gestation period is required in your nasal cavity for eventual spread to your throat and lungs. 

Washing your hands regularly with soap and water is still the best countermeasure to stop the self- contamination process, but most people catching these highly contagious diseases touch the inside of their nasal passages to transmit the bug to themselves. Taking this single preventative blow dryer countermeasure can stop the virus dead in its tracks for about a day after your nasal passage environment has been contaminated, but once the bug jumps over into the throat and lungs, then your time to stop the infection is over. I have used this simple method to miss out on catching many bugs from my family and coworkers when everyone else got sick, which in this current situation, if practiced, can save your very life . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## dilloduck (May 6, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Dill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't find anything in the article about the 1918 flu being generated by evil doers. Got any video of the hair dryer trick ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 6, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Dill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the info and tidbit Terral.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (May 6, 2009)

Terral said:


>



Ohhhh man, I LOVE this picture. Hahaha... Moe was always my favourite though, wish you had cast me as him, but Curly was still awesome. 

I dunno Terral, let's say if in 3 weeks this shit died down and we never hear from it again, can we poke fun at you guys then? How long should we wait; a month, just to be sure?


----------



## Toro (May 6, 2009)

Cessation of swine flu virus a government conspiracy!


----------



## Epsilon Delta (May 6, 2009)

Toro said:


> Cessation of swine flu virus a government conspiracy!



Oh no!! We really can't win!! They are too crafty!!


----------



## Terral (May 6, 2009)

Hi Epsilon:



Epsilon Delta said:


> Ohhhh man, I LOVE this picture. Hahaha... Moe was always my favourite though, wish you had cast me as him, but Curly was still awesome.



The USMB member using the fewest words gets to sit in Moe's seat between the two knuckleheads.  



Epsilon Delta said:


> I dunno Terral, let's say if in 3 weeks this shit died down and we never hear from it again, can we poke fun at you guys then? How long should we wait; a month, just to be sure?



You cannot know in three weeks if this stuff will never be heard from again. The fact that you can make that statement means Epsilon is not paying attention. I explain the basic timeline in Post #32 using the 1918 Spanish Flu Pandemic as a reference, which shows the three mortality waves:






The 45-day climbing mortality period begins at the end of July (7/21/2009) and runs through October where most of the victims are killed. Therefore, we should not expect to see escalating deaths in the emergency rooms until the end of July or the beginning of August. We are not seeing an initial mortality wave spike, because the inside-job bad guys deliberately engineered a parent 'carrier' virus that kills weaker victims with immune deficiencies very much on accident. The virus is spreading throughout the human and animal population in search of the perfect genetic host, so the recombination process creates a super virus that is designed to reduce the world population to under 500 million souls; but all of that has been covered too many times already.

Remember again that my estimates are based upon the timelines of known virus' and this strain was created in a military bio-lab. So my times may be off one way or the other, depending upon the wishes of the inside-job bad guys bringing in their New World Order . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Epsilon Delta (May 6, 2009)

Well, you see Terral, the thing about the graph is that that little spike at the beginning (the 'First Wave') peaks at around 5 deaths per 1000... and that's clearly not occurring... not even 1 per 1000, not even 0.0001 per 1000... We've got like 40 worldwide confirmed deaths with this thing and it's already going down. So, I mean, even with a 9-fold spike in July, I don't think they've got the numbers to declare martial law. Back to the drawing board for them! 

In any case, alright, sure, that's fair, 45 days it is. We HAVE to keep this thread going until then, just to see hilarity ensue.


(And I say that because, in the unlikely event that you're right, we're probably not gonna be here for you to tell us you told us so... so it's win/win for us*, woohoo)


*other than the fact we might be dead.


----------



## Terral (May 6, 2009)

Hi Epsilon:



Epsilon Delta said:


> Well, you see Terral, the thing about the graph is that that little spike at the beginning (the 'First Wave') peaks at around 5 deaths per 1000... and that's clearly not occurring... not even 1 per 1000, not even 0.0001 per 1000...



Far more people had immune deficiency problems in 1918 than today, so more people died during the first mortality wave. This current Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-Weapon Virus was deliberately manufactured to create 'carriers' that show no symptoms, so we have practically no first mortality wave at all.  



Epsilon Delta said:


> We've got like 40 worldwide confirmed deaths with this thing and it's already going down. So, I mean, even with a 9-fold spike in July, I don't think they've got the numbers to declare martial law. Back to the drawing board for them!



No! This current Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Man-made Virus has yet to mutate! We must wait for the transmission/gestation/mutation process to run its course, before we even know if these new strains are deadly or docile. The worst-case scenario is that the New World Order cronies have injected a deadly bio-weapon into the global population. The best-case scenario is that nothing develops and the world got lucky. We will know much more when this current strain mutates . . .   



Epsilon Delta said:


> In any case, alright, sure, that's fair, 45 days it is. We HAVE to keep this thread going until then, just to see hilarity ensue.



The public is being lulled to sleep by the media placing this Bio-weapon virus topic on the back burner. The killer strains will emerge and do the most damage early on in the hospitals among the caregivers in the emergency rooms. We do not know if these killer strain events will take place in Mexico, the USA, China or somewhere in Africa, so keep your eyes peeled for signs of the beginning of the 'Second Mortality Wave.' That will be your signal to head for the cotton-picking hills, because NATO forces will create perimeters around the large metropolitan areas in attempt to limit the spread of the disease into the countryside. 



Epsilon Delta said:


> (And I say that because, in the unlikely event that you're right, we're probably not gonna be here for you to tell us you told us so... so it's win/win for us*, woohoo)
> 
> *other than the fact we might be dead.



Well, somebody created this Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Virus in a military laboratory for some reason 'and' we should realize that reason is not good for regular folk standing in the way of the New World Order. Hopefully my worst-case scenario is wrong, but we are still far better to prepare for the worst while hoping for the best. Doing something to prepare ourselves is far better than being caught unprepared and perishing . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (May 7, 2009)

Hi again Epsilon:

Let me try to answer your post in a different way:



Epsilon Delta said:


> Well, you see Terral, the thing about the graph is that that little spike at the beginning (the 'First Wave') peaks at around 5 deaths per 1000... and that's clearly not occurring... not even 1 per 1000, not even 0.0001 per 1000...



This Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Flu was created in a laboratory:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sMSokcnJRU[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq8wkdA1VYE&feature=related[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaXpRpkRmF4&NR=1[/ame]

The scientists who specialize is this field know for a fact that something is going on here, but we are still too early in the game to know how the virus will mutate. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_rI7kfdO1A&feature=related[/ame]

Components of the H5N1 Avian Virus 'and' H3N2 Swine Virus have been deliberately spliced together and combined with two Human strains in order to create a super strain that can kill hundreds of millions or billions of people. The scientist explains that the virus is searching through the human host landscape for the right candidate where 'both' the Swine and Avian strains become concurrent and recombine into a super infection. 



Epsilon Delta said:


> We've got like 40 worldwide confirmed deaths with this thing and it's already going down. So, I mean, even with a 9-fold spike in July, I don't think they've got the numbers to declare martial law. Back to the drawing board for them!



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bu4bvVR4X4&NR=1[/ame]

We are looking at a combination of five different flu strains including one Avian (bird) strain, two Swine strains (Asian and European) and two Human strains (Type A + B). The primary problem for the masses is that we remain in the &#8216;too early to tell&#8217; position of waiting and waiting through this transmission/gestation/mutation process, until it is too late! 

  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj9SUJdpJS4[/ame]

  This virus is currently searching through all available human/animal hosts for the &#8216;monkey&#8217; in this &#8220;Outbreak&#8221; movie with the right DNA sequence to create the super-strain. 

  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OQ1GRRz_w8&feature=related[/ame]


  However, this could still be a New World Order Beta Test for Genocide later down the road.

  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-FFobqCZzs&NR=1[/ame]

  The CDC had to be involved in the creation and spread of this manmade &#8216;bio-similar&#8217; virus! 



Epsilon Delta said:


> In any case, alright, sure, that's fair, 45 days it is. We HAVE to keep this thread going until then, just to see hilarity ensue.


 

  All of this being said, many people have reasons to believe this current outbreak is merely a Beta Test:

  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iW3JDJR4ML4&NR=1[/ame] 


  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJiTStZtrlE&NR=1[/ame]

  Ron Paul reminds us that this kind of thing happened back in 1976 and that the vaccine became the problem.



Epsilon Delta said:


> (And I say that because, in the unlikely event that you're right, we're probably not gonna be here for you to tell us you told us so... so it's win/win for us*, woohoo)
> 
> *other than the fact we might be dead.


 
  I am right that this virus was created in a military lab, but whether or not this is a Beta Test for a second attack cannot yet be known. If we do not see the &#8216;Second Wave Mortality&#8217; spike in late July or early August, then chances are that we are looking at a Baxter/CDC-originated Beta Test representing a larger conspiracy. 

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Terral (May 8, 2009)

Greetings to All:

This story was just released from Mexico:

Google.com/HostedNews/AP



> Top flu expert warns of a swine flu-bird flu mix
> 
> By  MARGIE MASON  &#8211;  3 hours ago
> 
> ...


As already presented above, the world remains in a 'Wait And See' Mode while this *manmade-in-a-military-laboratory virus* (Wayne Madsen) continues to search for the perfect human/animal host. The speculation is that the USA will enter a 'lull' period, but that the Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Virus will mutate and return this fall even stronger (story).

GL,

Terral


----------



## KittenKoder (May 8, 2009)

Funny thing here ... the last week talk about the "swine flu" on TV is now down to 30 seconds ... 

Where's the big event? Oh, and everyone who has contracted it is feeling great now.


----------



## dilloduck (May 8, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Funny thing here ... the last week talk about the "swine flu" on TV is now down to 30 seconds ...
> 
> Where's the big event? Oh, and everyone who has contracted it is feeling great now.



All except the dead ones


----------



## KittenKoder (May 8, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Funny thing here ... the last week talk about the "swine flu" on TV is now down to 30 seconds ...
> ...



Oh no, I forgot about those two.


----------



## dilloduck (May 8, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



they were only people--no worries.  (check you data)


----------



## KittenKoder (May 8, 2009)

CDC H1N1 Flu | CDC H1N1 Flu Update: U.S. Human Cases of H1N1 Flu Infection

Two, and they were "related" ... thus not directly caused by it. I suggest you check yours more. Odd though, they are both in Texas.


----------



## dilloduck (May 8, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> CDC H1N1 Flu | CDC H1N1 Flu Update: U.S. Human Cases of H1N1 Flu Infection
> 
> Two, and they were "related" ... thus not directly caused by it. I suggest you check yours more. Odd though, they are both in Texas.



The Associated Press: Mexico&#39;s swine flu death toll rises to 44


----------



## KittenKoder (May 8, 2009)

Yeah ... let's compare a third world nation to the US ... so many similarities there.


----------



## dilloduck (May 8, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Yeah ... let's compare a third world nation to the US ... so many similarities there.



true----Mexicans aren't really humans


----------



## KittenKoder (May 8, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah ... let's compare a third world nation to the US ... so many similarities there.
> ...



You like reading more into something. No, but comparing their rates with those of a country which is far cleaner and with better health-care is like comparing a mud-hole to a swimming pool. They have twice the mortality rate for many things, almost ten times the mortality rate for others because of the differences. The phrase "don't drink the water there" is fact, because their water and air contains far more pollutants and viruses than ours. Or are you thinking that we should go down there and clean up their mess?


----------



## Care4all (May 8, 2009)

Maybe the virus does attack by race?  And I am not saying it is man made....BUT maybe it is stronger or more virulent in the region that it originated....similar to the Bird flu a few years back, or the Avian flu, where it originated in an Asian region and asians were more susceptible to die from it due to their genetic make up???

Or maybe we need to be counting our blessing that people in America have had pretty good health care, even those without insurance, and are over all, healthier people than the Mexican people that seemed to so easily DIE from this flu or the Asian people that seemed to so easily die from the bird flu?

care


----------



## KittenKoder (May 8, 2009)

Care4all said:


> Maybe the virus does attack by race?  And I am not saying it is man made....BUT maybe it is stronger or more virulent in the region that it originated....similar to the Bird flu a few years back, or the Avian flu, where it originated in an Asian region and asians were more susceptible to die from it due to their genetic make up???
> 
> Or maybe we need to be counting our blessing that people in America have had pretty good health care, even those without insurance, and are over all, healthier people than the Mexican people that seemed to so easily DIE from this flu or the Asian people that seemed to so easily die from the bird flu?
> 
> care



The genetic thing is very logical, when a virus thrives it is because it adapts to the most common host, but when it encounters new hosts it has to adapt again, which can take time. Which actually correlates with the two US deaths, they were in Texas which has a problem with illegals.


----------



## Ravi (May 8, 2009)

I didn't realize Mexicans weren't human beings. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dilloduck (May 8, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Around 50 people are dead because of this flu and you dont give a shit. I'm so sorry you can't be a human.


----------



## dilloduck (May 8, 2009)

Ravi said:


> I didn't realize Mexicans weren't human beings. Thanks for the heads up.



No problem---KK is above humanity so she needs a reminder from time to time.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 8, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



You do realize that about 2K die in the US because of flu viruses every year, this isn't something to worry anymore about than ... well the common cold. Also, one of the primary effects of the flu is dehydration, something many people forget, so in the desert people are more likely to incur complications from the virus, thus why deaths from the flu tend to be higher in desert areas. This is nothing more than a natural occurrence blown out of proportion ... again. Just like the avian flu, just like SARS, etc.. There are parties here where people are trying to get it now, so they can get it over with since it's less likely to mutate, which means if you get it once, chances are you won't get it again. All they are telling people is the typical reaction to getting any other flu, stay in bed, drink fluids, and rest ... if you can. You have lost all perspective on this, here's a way to get it back, look at the number of deaths in Mexico per year from the common flu and then from all other causes, once you add in violent crimes you'll gain some perspective again, I hope.


----------



## Terral (May 8, 2009)

Hi Kitten:



KittenKoder said:


> Funny thing here ... the last week talk about the "swine flu" on TV is now down to 30 seconds ...
> 
> Where's the big event? Oh, and everyone who has contracted it is feeling great now.



The Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid "Parent" Virus is currently creating 'carriers' with only a few people showing any symptoms at all. 

LiveScience.com



> . . . The virus is most commonly spread in liquid droplets made airborne by coughing or sneezing. Symptoms &#8211; such as fever, body ache, extreme fatigue, sore throat, and dry cough &#8211; begin showing in adults one to four days after being infected.
> 
> An adult can begin spreading the virus one day before and three to seven days after symptoms show, and children can remain contagious even longer. *Some infected individuals show no symptoms*, yet they *can* still spread the virus to others (Continued).


Remember again that we are 'not' talking about a naturally-occurring virus, but a Swine (2 strains)/Avian (bird)/Human (2 strains) Hybrid, so the bio-engineers manipulated the DNA to create this bio-weapon that has now been injected into the global population. We should suspect that the 'mild' characteristics of this parent virus were deliberately included into the DNA sequencing to ensure maximum spread to the largest possible global population lulled to sleep by what appears to be a 'tame' virus. The *1000 Year Day of the Lord* (in blue) is about to begin 'and' this is how Paul describes that period starting:









> "Now as to the times and the epochs, brethren, you have no need of anything to be written to you. For you yourselves know full well that the *Day of the Lord* (in blue above = another diagram) will come just like a thief in the night. While they are saying, "*Peace and safety!*" then destruction will come upon them suddenly like labor pains upon a woman with child, and *they will not escape*. But you, brethren, are not in darkness, that the day would overtake you like a thief; for you are all sons of light and sons of day. We are not of night nor of darkness; so then *let us not sleep as others do*, but let us be alert and sober." 1Thessalonians 5:1-6.


You must remain vigilant and on alert and watchful for the moment that the dominate killer strain raises its ugly head, which can begin in any country on earth. Otherwise, those among us yelling "Peace and safety!" will lull you to sleep and destruction will come upon you . . . too . . . along with the wicked . . .  

GL,

Terral


----------



## dilloduck (May 8, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Perspective ?  Your perspective ?  
Go play with your computer generated friends.


----------



## Ravi (May 8, 2009)

"thus why deaths from the flu tend to be higher in desert areas"



Where do you get this shit, Kitten?


----------



## KittenKoder (May 8, 2009)

Ravi said:


> "thus why deaths from the flu tend to be higher in desert areas"
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you get this shit, Kitten?



Try looking at the statistics, and while you're at it, both look at the big picture for a change. Really, I grow bored now.


----------



## Ravi (May 8, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > "thus why deaths from the flu tend to be higher in desert areas"
> ...


I know, you always get bored when you can't back things up. There are no statistics that reflect that little gem.


----------



## dilloduck (May 8, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > "thus why deaths from the flu tend to be higher in desert areas"
> ...



You've been boring for months. Go play with your cartoon friends


----------



## Care4all (May 8, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



Maybe I am off the wall on this, but I could have sworn that the news said that 26,000 people in America dies from the seasonal flu each year, not just 2000?


----------



## Terral (May 8, 2009)

Hi Kitten:



KittenKoder said:


> You do realize that about 2K die in the US because of flu viruses every year, this isn't something to worry anymore about than ... well the common cold.



No. Where are you getting this 2K number? 

Global Security.Org



> *Flu Pandemic Morbidity / Mortality*
> 
> Pandemic years are associated with many more cases of influenza and *a higher case fatality rate than that seen in seasonal flu outbreaks*. It is common to encounter clinical attack rate ranges for seasonal flu of 5% to 15% in the literature. For pandemic flu, clinical attack rates are reported in the range of 25% to 50%.
> 
> ...


There is no way this current Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Virus can be characterized as anything 'typical,' because the world has never seen this 'novel virus' combination until now. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkLGpRPE4LU&feature=related"]Dr. Deagle Explains[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky3rj5PUIPk&feature=related"]Dr. Deagle Explains Part 2[/ame]

Killer Flu Video

There are simply too many directions a virus with this DNA combination can take during the transmission/gestation/mutation process, so do not allow anyone to lull you to sleep using Disinformation trickery . . . 



KittenKoder said:


> Also, one of the primary effects of the flu is dehydration, something many people forget, so in the desert people are more likely to incur complications from the virus, thus why deaths from the flu tend to be higher in desert areas. This is nothing more than a natural occurrence blown out of proportion ... again.



Dr. Bill Deagle disagrees with Kitten!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5Uc38-8hqU"]Listen To The Expert![/ame]



KittenKoder said:


> Just like the avian flu, just like SARS, etc.. There are parties here where people are trying to get it now, so they can get it over with since it's less likely to mutate, which means if you get it once, chances are you won't get it again.



Kitten is spouting off NONSENSE. Dr. Bill Deagle just tole you that this virus is the 'brainiac' that is more intelligent than any viral strain to ever exist on this planet!!! These virus' change through 'recombination' more than they simply 'mutate' into MONSTERS with the potential to kill more than 90 percent of the global population! The "Avian" strain included in this Bio-weapon is the dangerous "*very very disturbing*" component, according to Dr. Deagle. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIwnqKE159o&feature=related"]Dr. Ott Agrees With Dr. Deagle[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_J67WMfF7I&feature=related"]Dr. Ott Part 2[/ame]

Alan Watt explains the New World Order Depopulation Propaganda Agenda:

From 5-1-09 Radio Interview Part 1
Alan Watt Explains Part 2
Alan Watt Explains Part 3
Alan Watt Explains Part 4
Alan Watt Explains Part 5

Alan Watt thinks this current Viral Attack is a New World Order Beta Test, but we are much too early in the game to know one way or the other. Others think . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHkYgvvuNf4&feature=related"]. . . We Are Screwed . . .[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhLLiHjfUfw&feature=related]NEW FEMA Coffins Are Waiting . . . .[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (May 9, 2009)

Greetings to All:

  The evidence says that the US Govt is preparing for mass vaccinations and martial law.

  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7MV6tANELg&feature=related[/ame] 

  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJLWT7DkQY0&feature=related[/ame] 

  The real genocide danger could be in the vaccination itself!

  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-FFobqCZzs&feature=related[/ame] 

Some people think we are really looking at a UN-created ZAZ3 Zombie Virus, but as yet I have not been able to substantiate those claims.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRjLSkVkY-U&feature=related[/ame]



  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Terral (May 15, 2009)

Greetings to All:

While this Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Flu Virus Attack is making very little news, Dr. Anne Schuchat, from the CDC, is saying that the number of reported cases is merely the tip of the iceberg:

HuffingtonPost.com Story 



> *Swine flu tally, Dr. Anne Schuchat, "tip of the iceberg"*
> 
> WASHINGTON &#8212; The number of cases of swine flu may have been *several times higher than reported* and the potential for *rapid spread* of the illness justified the World Health Organization decision to raise the global pandemic alert, a new study concludes.
> 
> ...


News.Sky.com Story



> *Swine Flu: Government Orders 90m Vaccines             *
> 
> *The Government has put in an order for a total of 90m swine flu - H1N1 - vaccines from drug manufacturers GlaxoSmithKline and Baxter.*
> 
> ...


This Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Virus is gestating in the global population in search of *the perfect recombination host*, as explained to the Mad Scientist here; which brings you back to Post #123 on this thread. These drug manufacturers have NO WAY of even starting the process of creating any new vaccines, because the Bio-weapon Virus HAS YET TO MUTATE. This parent virus must recombine with the DNA material of a 'right host' to THEN create a series of super-strains for which the CDC and these bio-labs can 'then' begin manufacturing a vaccine. BTW, in case you are not paying attention, Dr. Patrica A. Doyle is warning everyone NOT TO TAKE any vaccine that is purported to 'prevent' this flu!!!

GlobalResearch.ca Story



> Do Not Take A Swine Flu Vaccine!
> 
> by Dr. Patricia A.  Doyle
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (May 20, 2009)

Greetings to All:

  The Swine Flu News Stories by the Media are filled with information &#8216;and&#8217; disinformation, so this post is offered to help show you the difference [my note]:

MedicalNewsToday.com



> *[FONT=&quot]Global Confirmed Swine Flu Cases Nears 10,000[/FONT]*
> 
> According to WHO (World Health Organization [Update 33]), the total number of confirmed *swine flu* A(H1N1) cases of human infections stands at 9,830, including 79 deaths. The numbers of confirmed cases are rising by approximately 1,000 per day, says WHO. Japan has seen confirmed cases rise sharply over the last few days.


  The WHO case statistics in NO WAY represent the total number of global cases by any stretch of the imagination. Remember that this *bio-weapon lab-created Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid &#8220;Parent&#8221; Virus* was purposely engineered to create *&#8216;carriers&#8217;* that display no symptoms at all. These reported &#8216;cases&#8217; and &#8216;deaths&#8217; represent *the exception and NOT THE RULE*. For every victim having symptoms, then you have ten or twenty or a hundred &#8216;carriers&#8217; running around *shedding the virus* (pic) with minimal or no symptoms. 1000 new cases every day means 10,000 or 20,000 or 100,000 new cases depending on immune system strength in the general population.  



> Several medical charities say that wealthy countries have taken up such a high proportion of vaccine orders that there is not much left for the rest of the world over the medium term.


  The idea that vaccines for this pandemic even exist is nothing more than fantasy, and a deliberate attempt to mislead the general population. This parent virus has yet to even mutate, which means the doctors have no idea of the DNA sequencing combination that will spring up later down the road. Remember that this bio-lab virus is a completely new strain that has never been seen before on earth &#8216;and&#8217; new vaccines take months and months and months to develop anyway. 



> The A(H1N12) influenza virus strain (swine flu) is much less virulent than previously thought. It is no more likely to lead to serious complications or death than ordinary seasonal human influenza, say experts. However, WHO says it is still too early to predict which way this outbreak will go.


  This bio-weapon virus is NOT SWINE FLU. We are looking at a Swine/Avian (bird)/Human (2 strains) HYBRID that was engineered in a laboratory!!!! Again, this &#8216;parent&#8217; strain was engineered to create &#8216;carriers&#8217; for maximum transmission and saturation in the global population. The dangerous ingredient in this bio-weapon is NOT the Swine component, but is the &#8216;Avian/Bird&#8217; DNA that is seeking the right recombination host carrying the right Avian DNA antibodies. This perfect host will likely suffer no reaction to the parent virus at all and show no symptoms, because (again) he is carrying the antibodies that protect his own body through his own immune system. However, this perfect host will shed the mutated virus that includes the Swine/Human Hybrid components that brings air transmission into the mix. Rather than creating &#8216;carriers&#8217; of the mutated bio-weapon strain, these carriers will become the &#8216;exception&#8217; and a massive pile of dead bodies will become the rule. The doctors will have no luck in identifying the carriers of the mutated strain, because (again) those people will display no symptoms; until the mutated strain is already loose in the general population.   



> Influenza viruses may mutate if they come into contact with other flu viruses. If a person who is already ill with flu gets infected by the swine flu virus as well, that virus would have the opportunity to exchange genetic material with the virus present in the sick person - this could result in a mutation. Fortunately, the majority of mutated viruses are nowhere near as virulent as the Avian Flu Virus (H5N1).


  Again, either these people are idiots, OR they are deliberately misleading the general population with this obvious disinformation. Dr. Ott Explains The Threat here:

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zVt0iE2LDw"]Part 1[/ame]

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hYCbZxhZQI&NR=1"]Part 2[/ame]

  This disinformation story above talks about *&#8216;vaccine orders&#8217;* where the global population is being deliberately injected with the very swine/avian/human DNA material that will help this bio-weapon to MUTATE (*Citizen Wells Blog* is here *<* Good stuff). The vaccination program itself is feeding the recombination DNA material that will create the perfect host, which will allow the New World Order Depopulation Agenda to be fulfilled. Since the &#8216;avian&#8217; component is the deadly ingredient to be activated, then we should expect that the genocidal strain will emerge from the Far East where the general population is carrying the widest range of avian virus DNA material. 

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## DavidS (May 20, 2009)

Wow - I've never heard of a ZOMBIE virus before....

HA!


----------



## Terral (May 21, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Cities and towns are being targeted for quarantine lock down and Martial Law. Dr. Len Horowitz explains how the U.S. population is being seeded/infected with recombinants in preparation for 'genocide.'

Flu Outbreak Is Bio-weapon



> Doctor:  *Flu outbreak is bio-weapon *
> 
> Los Angeles, CA Skyrocketing stock values of Novavax, Inc.(1),
> precipitated by dozens of flu deaths in Mexico, implicates a leading Anglo-American network of genetic engineers in *a conspiracy to commit genocide*, according to a Harvard trained expert in emerging diseases, Dr. Leonard Horowitz.
> ...


Dr. Horowitz explains what is going on in an interview with Alex Jones:

Dr. Horowitz On Swine Flu

GL,

Terral


----------



## Godboy (May 24, 2009)

Something must have happened to you that made you prone to believe in these absurd things, or you were born without common sense and logic skills. I mean seriously dude, youve totally lost your mind. The saddest part is you arent capable of truly understanding how foolish you are, and me telling you about it is pointless, because you are beyond reason. Youre a crazy fuck, and you believe in dumb fucking shit.


----------



## KittenKoder (May 24, 2009)

Wow ... almost forgot I wanted to do this when it all vanished:

HA 
Where is this "epidemic" shit now?


----------



## Terral (May 24, 2009)

Hi Godboy and Kitten:



Godboy said:


> Something must have happened to you that made you prone to believe in these absurd things, or you were born without common sense and logic skills.


 
  Dr. Bill Deagle And Dr. A True Ott are predicting several Pandemic Waves from a variety of recombinant strains from this laboratory-created bio-weapon virus. 

Listen To *The Experts* << 4 Youtube Videos, then *"Nutrimedical.com" *(link).




Godboy said:


> I mean seriously dude, youve totally lost your mind.


 
  Dr. Patricia Doyle is warning everyone NOT to take the vaccine!!!

Dr. Patricia Doyle&#8217;s Warning 



Godboy said:


> The saddest part is you arent capable of truly understanding how foolish you are, and me telling you about it is pointless, because you are beyond reason.


 
  Dr. Viera Scheibner and Dr. Len Horowitz are sending out the same warnings that we are looking at a laboratory-created bio-weapon &#8216;and&#8217; say the real threat will come from taking the vaccine!!! 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVxeEJUtdrk"]Dr. Viera Scheibner And Dr. Len Horowitz Part 1[/ame]

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysD1mWvRSIE&feature=related"]Dr. Viera Scheibner And Dr. Len Horowitz Part 2[/ame]

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKadnZ8j2qw&feature=related"]Dr. Viera Scheibner And Dr. Len Horowitz Part 3[/ame]

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RsB7_UTIag&feature=related"]Dr. Viera Scheibner And Dr. Len Horowitz Part 4[/ame]

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F233m4bHsXA&feature=related"]Dr. Viera Scheibner And Dr. Len Horowitz Part 5[/ame]

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YbYphpEW9E&feature=related"]Dr. Viera Scheibner And Dr. Len Horowitz Part 6[/ame]



Godboy said:


> Youre a crazy fuck, and you believe in dumb fucking shit.


 
  In other words, these medical experts are full of crap and everyone should heed the warnings of the Godboy that &#8216;no conspiracy exists.&#8217; The Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus is gestating/mutating in the global population in preparation for recombining into several (possibly dozens) of different killer strains for which the CDC can NEVER create any vaccine before millions and millions of people are already dead! 



KittenKoder said:


> Wow ... almost forgot I wanted to do this when it all vanished:
> 
> HA . . . Where is this "epidemic" shit now?


 
  These *&#8216;no conspiracy exists&#8217;* idiots do not even know the differences between and epidemic (outbreak of disease in communities) and a pandemic (outbreak of disease throughout the world). Mansfieldct.org. This conspiracy is MUCH larger than many realize, as the groups pushing a *&#8220;Depopulation Agenda&#8221;* are EVERYWHERE . . .

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCUe61hmqsA"]Agenda 21 &#8211; Depopulation 2009 Part 1[/ame] 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amGK76g4xyk&feature=related"]Agenda 21 &#8211; Depopulation 2009 Part 2[/ame]

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Terral (Jun 7, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The *Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-Weapon Virus* is 'spreading rapidly' in the General Population in anticipation of mutating into a killer strain later this Summer and Fall . . . 

CNN Update

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRaW65nIoNc&feature=related"]Swine Flu/Baxter Update[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYhOxZr174I"]The Unexpected Blow Part 1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5By1LED7d7A]The Unexpected Blow Part 2[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLADlT64SJs&feature=related]The Unexpected Blow Part 3[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jun 9, 2009)

Greetings to All:



Terral said:


> Hi Eots And All:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I quoted the post above to remind everyone that my predictions of a *"Second Wave" gestation/mutation killing spree* (in late July) by this *Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus* just happens to coincide with the *"National Level Exercise 2009 (NLE 09)."*

FEMA.Gov



> *National Level Exercise 2009 (NLE 09)*
> 
> National Level Exercise 2009 (NLE 09) is scheduled for *July 27 through July 31, 2009*. NLE 09 will be the *first major exercise* conducted by the United States government that will focus exclusively on *terrorism prevention* and protection, as opposed to incident response and recovery.
> 
> NLE 09 is designated as a Tier I National Level Exercise. Tier I exercises (formerly known as the Top Officials exercise series or TOPOFF) are conducted annually in accordance with the National Exercise Program (NEP), which serves as the nation's overarching exercise program for planning, organizing, conducting and evaluating national level exercises. The NEP was established to provide the U.S. government, at all levels, exercise opportunities to prepare for *catastrophic crises ranging from terrorism to natural disasters. *(Continued)


Remember from my *"Martial Law" Topic* (here) and *"Mass Graves" Topic* (here) that *FEMA* and their *FEMA Camps* (video) represent a big part of the equation . . .  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NzlMtx6PGE]Listen To This Guy[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jun 9, 2009)

Greetings to All:

While My post above includes information about the coming FEMA Exercises in July of 2009, I am running into more and more information about how alarming this news about using *'foreign troops'* is to many people around the web.

FEMA We Page Shows Martial Law Exercise With Foreign Troops



> *June 07, 2009*
> 
> *FEMA Web Page Shows Martial Law Exercise With Foreign Troops*
> 
> ...


Watch for the Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus to mutate (around July 21 or so), and then watch for the foreign troops to begin setting up quarantine perimeters and road blocks/checkpoints; when the crap hits the fan and panic is transformed into pandemonium . . . and utter chaos . . .   

Those among you without *Survival Contingency Plans* in place (my thread) will be up the creek without a paddle . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 9, 2009)

Terral said:


> Watch for the Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus to mutate (around July 21 or so), and then watch for the foreign troops to begin setting up quarantine perimeters and road blocks/checkpoints; when the crap hits the fan and panic is transformed into pandemonium . . . and utter chaos . . .


...dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria!


----------



## Terral (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> ...dogs and cats living together, mass hysteria!



Thank you very much for your usual lackluster contribution cuckoo to the Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus Topic. This Update includes information from Kimberly Kindy (Washington Post) with warnings about how the Govt is playing Mickey Mouse with fall flu vaccinations. 

Washington Post.com Story



> *U.S. May Add Shots for Swine Flu to Fall Regimen*
> 
> By Kimberly Kindy and Ceci Connolly
> Washington Post Staff Writers
> ...


Someone tell us what is WRONG with this picture? Nobody can possibly be "moving forward with making a vaccine," because *the Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus . . . HAS . . . YET . . . TO . . . MUTATE*. The CDC has NO CLUE as to the DNA anatomy of the *'recombinant killer strains'* that have yet to even result from the current transmission/gestation/mutation/recombination process that is taking 'time.' 

For those of you LOST on this Topic, take ten minutes and review the testimony of Dr. Leonard Horowitz again:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBeKB7aKzOs"]Special Report by Dr. Leonard Horowitz[/ame]

The CDC is working with *Novovax* (story) to create these *'recombinant bio-similars'* that will be used in the very *'vaccinations'* designed for the Genocide of the Global Population. Then go back through the testimony of Dr. Rebecca Carley about NOT taking the Govt-controlled Swine Flu Vaccinations.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip9O_VTIRek"]Dr. Rebecca Carley On Swine Flu Pt 1[/ame]

Dr. Horowitz and Dr. Viera Scheibner provide a ton of insight into this Laboratory-created Bio-weapon Virus in this video series beginning here:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVxeEJUtdrk"]Dr. Viera Scheibner and Dr. Len Horowitz Pt 1[/ame]

Leuren Moret provides information on your Rothschild-based New World Order Executioners who have been using 'bio-weapons' to murder undesirable bloodlines for a long time.

Leuren Moret Video on Population Reduction

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMlGu__7zbw]Dr. Len Horowitz Talks With Max Igan 1/6[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jun 11, 2009)

Greetings to All:



> *Swine Flu (H1N1) Reaches Level 6 Pandemic* (WHO Website) (What Is Phase 6?) (NewsDaily)
> 
> By: Susan Brady
> Published: Thursday, 11 June 2009
> ...


Alex Jones has been warning that Level 6 Flu Pandemic means Martial Law . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcY2-H_y69A"]Level 6 Flu Pandemic = Martial Law[/ame]

Fox News explains that Your Rights are about to go away . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPer2c9jSck"]Loss Of Civil Liberties, Martial Law[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4xIgIpJUHE&feature=related"]Sec. Sebelius and DHS Sec. Napolitano On Level 6[/ame]

There is no vaccine 'stockpile,' because *this Bio-weapon Virus HAS YET TO MUTATE* into the many 'killer strains.' Masks (like this or this or this) do NO GOOD AT ALL (from Post #33), because this bug is *50 nanometers in diameter* (link) and a human hair is *80,000 nanometers in diameter* (link). Do the math! The only 'mask-only' option for anyone is the *NanoMask* (link), but I would not trust those either . . . 

The idea that these DHS idiots have 'prepared' for the mutation of this Bio-weapon Virus is ridiculous. We appear to be on schedule for the crap to hit the fan by late July or early August. The time for . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEUwRrTUFmI]. . . "This" Is Almost Here . . .[/ame]



GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 11, 2009)

Terral said:


> The idea that these DHS idiots have 'prepared' for the mutation of this Bio-weapon Virus is ridiculous. We appear to be on schedule for the crap to hit the fan by late July or early August.


Terral, what are you gonna' do when "Late July or Early August" comes and nothing happens? Are you gonna be like all the other cult religions preaching the End Times and simply readjust your time frame? Or better yet, you'll come up with *yet another* conspiracy theory which will explain away your failures.

"The sky is falling! If you people weren't so stupid you'd see what a genius and visionary I am!" 

Your posts are no different than the ravings of that lunatic Charles Manson who said the Beatles White Album made him do it. Maybe in your case it would be "The Monkeys" huh?:

Terral: "Didn't you hear that man? It's all on the album man! 'Hey hey we're the Monkeys. People say we MONKEY AROUND!!!!!' Can it be any clearer?"



Besides, you're probably just angry about the thumpin' I gave your silly idea that no plane crashed in Shanksville PA on 9/11.


----------



## eots (Jun 11, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > The idea that these DHS idiots have 'prepared' for the mutation of this Bio-weapon Virus is ridiculous. We appear to be on schedule for the crap to hit the fan by late July or early August.
> ...



I like your 3o sec sound bite mentality...that thinks at most in terms of months...lol


----------



## Terral (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> Terral, what are you gonna' do when "Late July or Early August" comes and nothing happens?


 
  I will be ready for when crap hits the fan in late September or early October, but the evidence appears to indicate that we are looking at the New World Order &#8220;Plan&#8221; going hot on July 27, 2009 with these FEMA Anti-Terrorism Exercises (Post #134). Here are the facts:

  1. The same inside-job bad guys who planned and carried out *the 9/11 attacks* (my blog) have also orchestrated the current *U.S. Global Economic Implosion  *(my thread) &#8216;and&#8217; have injected this *Bio-weapon Virus into the Global Population*.

  2. The 9/11 attacks were carried out under the cover of *wargame exercises* (link).

  3. The Pentagon was attacked at 9:31:39 AM (my thread) &#8216;and&#8217; during a NORAD *&#8220;Joint, live-fly, hijack Field Training Exercise&#8221;* (911Review.org story*). Donald Rumsfeld was giving *'a lecture to members of Congress about the need for America to &#8220;be prepared for the unexpected*' pertaining to future terrorist attacks.&#8221;  *

  4. *&#8220;Pentagon Mass Casualty Exercises&#8221;* were ongoing &#8216;before&#8217; the 9/11 attack (story). 

  5. *The Pentagon Medics Thought 9/11 Attack Was Part Of A Drill* (story). 200 U.S. Army Health Clinic staff members were involved with the *&#8216;emergency response&#8217; exercise* on the morning of 9/11 AT THE PENTAGON, when the aircraft struck the west wedge wall at 9:31:39 AM &#8216;and&#8217; thought the attack was part of their drill. 

  6. FEMA was part of *TRIPOD 2* (story) on 9/11 in the Bio-Terrorism Wargame Exercise &#8216;and&#8217; was *sent to Pier 29 on the day &#8216;before&#8217; 9/11*; because Mayor Giuliani knew WTC-7 was wired for IMPLOSION.

  7. FEMA Web Page (link) *Shows Martial Law Exercise With Foreign Troops on July 27, 2009* of this year! (Infowars Article).

  8. The FEMA documentation mentions foreign troops from Australia, Canada, Mexico and the United Kingdom, but *does not mention* the troops from China, Russia and Cuba (link). 

  9. The identities and addresses of gun owners in America have already been given to* 'the foreign military troops that will invade and police this nation under coming Martial Law via a new Treaty'* (story). German troops in Alamogordo, New Mexico have been bragging to locals that: 



> "Do you Americans KNOW WHY we GERMAN military are here in America? We are here to ARREST you, FIRE UPON you and SEIZE YOUR WEAPONS under martial law!"
> 
> "Your President keeps sending OUT more and more of your AMERICAN troops and bringing in more and more of us FOREIGN TROOPS, because he knows that YOUR AMERICAN MILITARY don't really want to arrest you, fire upon you and seize your weapons. BUT HE KNOWS WE GERMANS WON'T HAVE A PROBLEM!"


  10. The stupid Americans have already been invaded by foreign troops making ready to go into action with this July 27, 2009 Bio-weapon Antiterrorism Exercise, which coincides precisely with the timeline established by the *1918 Spanish Flu &#8216;Second Wave&#8217; data* (July 21, 2009 = from Post #33) from *this diagram* (pic) that is expected to kill millions and millions and millions of people all over the globe . . . 

  In other words, for the *&#8216;Second Wave&#8217;* of this Bio-weapon Virus to coincide with *this FEMA Bio-Terrorism Exercise*, the original Parent Virus had to be injected into the Global Population in late March or early April of this year (which happened). We are looking at FAR too many patterns in all of this *&#8216;FEMA Wargame&#8217; business* for these events to be any coincidence. The smart Americans will find themselves somewhere &#8216;outside&#8217; the major metropolitan population centers when these wargames begin, or else risk being caught on the wrong side of the quarantine perimeters where food stocks will be quickly depleted. 



Mad Scientist said:


> Are you gonna be like all the other cult religions preaching the End Times and simply readjust your time frame? Or better yet, you'll come up with *yet another* conspiracy theory which will explain away your failures.


 
  Think about what the Mad Scientist is going to do when the crap hits the fan and your city is cut off from civilization by foreign troops, quarantine perimeters, roadblocks and checkpoints &#8216;and&#8217; Martial Law becomes the New Reality. The Bio-Weapon Virus is going to mutate into two dozen killer strains that will begin genocidal destruction from the hospitals in the inner cities &#8216;and&#8217; your metro area will become the Roach Motel where you can get in, but nobody gets out. In other words, your foreign troop commanders might find a trucker willing to bring food into your city, but he will become a permanent resident of the Roach Motel . . .  



Mad Scientist said:


> "The sky is falling! If you people weren't so stupid you'd see what a genius and visionary I am!"


 
  Stop playing the town idiot for one minute! Mad&#8217;s position is that &#8216;no conspiracy exists,&#8217; which is working to assist the very bad guys carrying out the conspiracy. I am the little boy running through the USMB streets yelling &#8220;Wolf!,&#8221; and you are working with the Wolf by telling everyone to go back to sleep. Should my timeline be off by a month, two or three, or even a year or two, then everyone heeding my word is prepared. However, Mad being wrong means &#8220;Checkmate&#8221; and you become a casualty of the New World  Order &#8220;Plan&#8221; to decrease the Global Population to 500 Million Souls (Georgia Guidestones story).  



Mad Scientist said:


> Your posts are no different than the ravings of that lunatic Charles Manson who said the Beatles White Album made him do it. Maybe in your case it would be "The Monkeys" huh?:


 

  The Mad Idiot should spend more time addressing &#8216;the topic&#8217; rather than playing the fool. This is the USMB &#8220;Conspiracy Theories&#8221; Forum, so where is your &#8216;conspiracy theory&#8217; and evidentiary support? This Mad Idiot reminds me of atheists running to the Religion Forum to proclaim that God does not exist! Where is Mad&#8217;s evidence that the FEMA Bio-Weapon Anti-Terrorism Exercises (coming July 27, 2009) DO NOT EXIST???? Where is &#8216;your&#8217; evidence that foreign troops are NOT making ready to mobilize against Americans? I can give you ten more reasons to prepare for the worst, even if you want to hope for the best:

  11. The same FEMA carrying out the Tripod 2 Bio-Weapon Exercises on 9/11 &#8216;during&#8217; the 9/11 attacks have built more than 800 (story and story) REX 84 Concentration/Prison Camps inside the USA (story) for detaining and dealing with US Citizens! Emergency "Base Camps" Contracts for 300 to 2000 people 'are' being awarded as we speak (story).

  12. HR 645 (info): Congress Seeks to Authorize & Legalize FEMA Camps (story) on U.S. Military Bases (story) that currently house (you guessed it) the same &#8216;foreign troops&#8217; about to bring the USA under Marital Law!!! 

  13. FEMA Coffins are stacked in open fields all over the USA (story and story). 

  14. The Military Industrial Complex Prepares Mass Graves For U.S. Citizens (story).

  15. FEMA and DHS preparing for mass graves and Martial Law near Chicago (story).

  16. US Military Prepares Mass Graves in Phoenix AZ (story).

  17. US Military Preparing For Domestic Disturbances (story).

  18. Military Preparing for Martial Law (video).

  19. Military Preparing For Martial Law in Indiana (story).

  20. Reeducation Centers include genocide of millions and millions of U.S. Citizens (story).

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWMIwziGrAQ"]These People Are DEAD SERIOUS[/ame]

*"Heed"* the warnings, or go back to sleep . . . 

  GL, 

Terral


----------



## Toro (Jun 12, 2009)

July 27, 2009.

Well, I'll give you credit Terral for naming an actual date.  I'll be interested to see what you have to say on July 28 after nothing has happened, but at least you're willing to put a stake in the ground.


----------



## Terral (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> July 27, 2009.
> 
> Well, I'll give you credit Terral for naming an actual date.  I'll be interested to see what you have to say on July 28 after nothing has happened, but at least you're willing to put a stake in the ground.



I follow the same rules as *Gerald Celente* (TrendsResearch.com) where *"Current events form future trends"* (story).  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46MEqEgdLTg"]This Guy Is Good[/ame]

The keys here are *"FEMA Bio-weapon Anti-terrorism Exercises"* (July 27, 2009), *"Foreign Troops"* (already here) and *"Martial Law"* (US Military, FEMA, DHS 'preparing') and *"REX 84 FEMA Camps"* (already open for business) in conjunction with this *Bio-weapon Virus* mutating into a Genocidal MONSTER (Wave 2 begins = July 21, 2009 +/-). 

I am simply doing the math . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jun 12, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Novartis has claimed to produce the first batch of Swine Flu Vaccine.

FoxNews.com Story



> *First Batch of Swine Flu Vaccine Produced*
> 
> Friday, June      12, 2009
> 
> ...


This story is based upon complete BS, because the Bio-weapon Virus still HAS YET TO MUTATE. At the very best, this vaccine offers protection against the 'parent carrier strain' that we already know has mild symptoms for a small percentage of the infected hosts. The recombinant kill strains have yet to even appear on the global landscape, so nobody knows the DNA makeup of the genocidal MONSTER that will raise its ugly head when this current carrier strain mutates!!! 

Even the people infected with this current mild strain will have no immunity protection against the coming recombinant strains, so do not let any of this talk about 'vaccines' fool you. 

Virus' always mutate! Bloomberg Report

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 12, 2009)

I don't have time to rebutt all of your conspiracy theories (I only have *one* lifetime) so I'll just focus on this:


> 9. The identities and addresses of gun owners in America have already been given to* 'the foreign military troops that will invade and police this nation under coming Martial Law via a new Treaty'* (story). German troops in Alamogordo, New Mexico have been bragging to locals that:
> "Do you Americans KNOW WHY we GERMAN military are here in America? We are here to ARREST you, FIRE UPON you and SEIZE YOUR WEAPONS under martial law!"
> "Your President keeps sending OUT more and more of your AMERICAN troops and bringing in more and more of us FOREIGN TROOPS, because he knows that YOUR AMERICAN MILITARY don't really want to arrest you, fire upon you and seize your weapons. BUT HE KNOWS WE GERMANS WON'T HAVE A PROBLEM!"


That treaty, the SIFTA Treaty was signed by Bill Clinton in 1997 but was never ratified by the Senate. You wanna' know why Terral? For one, the Senate was held by Republicans until 2006. Two, Democrats are more interested in spending our money, then printing and spending more of our money than controlling our guns. They simply don't have the votes. Check out this little story from The Hill:
TheHill.com - Centrist Democrat: Gun control is DOA


> Now we know there are 65 pro-gun Democrats, said Rep. Mike Ross (D-Ark.). When you add up all the pro-gun Republicans and the pro-gun Democrats, that *or any other anti-gun legislation is DOA*.


Why didn't you include *that* in your post? Because it doesn't fit in with your "Government Is Trying To Control Our Very Thoughts" agenda. Yes, *AGENDA* Terall. You think agendas are only limited to the bad guys?

Does that mean we can all rest easy and lay back? No, we still keep the heat on but nothing is gonna' happen concerning the Treaty or gun legislation this year. That's a fact, which is not as thrilling as a conspiracy theory, but there it is. You can't deny it. And you sending out these posts trying to get everyone worked up about it only serves to make yourself appear tremendously uninformed and gullible.

As for the German troops, did you know that the US has military forces from many different countries training here? The weather is great, the cost is comparatively cheap so many of the worlds pilots train here as well.
As for the German troops mouthing off, that just sounds like a bunch of German G.I.'s messing with your minds. Of course they have no mission like that but they know that you conspiracy nuts will eat it up. They know the score, they have the nutter press in Deutchland as well you know.


----------



## Terral (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> I don't have time to rebutt all of your conspiracy theories (I only have *one* lifetime) so I'll just focus on this . . .



Cherry pick anything you like from any of my posts and have fun with it. The *Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus* is going mutate 'and' the foreign troops are gathering to place you under Martial Law, according to FEMA's own *"Anti-terrorism/Bio-weapon" Exercise Plan*. (Post #134). The point of Post #140 is that the same kind of *FEMA Bio-weapon Exercise* (Tripod 2 = Michael Ruppert Report) was part of the 9/11 attacks 'and' this is an *Inside-Job Bad Guy Signature* of things to come . . . Watch and see . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jun 14, 2009)

Greetings to All:

My short reply to Toro (on the Flight 93 Topic here) mutated into a *Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-Terror Virus Update*. Updated information appears in 'this post' that are not part of the original Flight 93 post.

---------
Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Terral expects that the government is coming after him once martial law is declared on July 27.



No. *July 27, 2009* marks the start of the *FEMA Bio-Terror Exercises *using *Foreign Troops on U.S. soil* (FEMA NLE 09). FEMA was participating in the *Tripod 2 Bio-Terror Exercises* in *New York City *(link = with the city of New York via Mayor Giuliani and the Justice Dept), when the 9/11 attacks took place. This *FEMA Bio-Terror Exercise* does *not *necessarily mark the beginning of *Martial Law* (my Topic). That *'Event'* will be determined by the mutation of the Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus that I expect to mutate on *July 21, 2009* (from Post #32 and Post #133). My July 21, 2009 mutation date prediction (made on 4/29/2009) was derived from using an overlay of the *1918 Spanish Flu Timeline* (pic  = marking the start of the *"Second Wave"*), which just happens to be one of the *five strains of influenza *(Wiki) making up this current Swine/Avian/Human Bio-weapon Virus in the world today.  The upcoming *FEMA Bio-Terror Exercises* are a *'cover'* that allows the Inside-Job Bad Guys to place all of their pieces (bishops, knights, castles, pawns) on the *U.S.A. Chessboard* for the ultimate *"Checkmate"* where stupid Americans are herded into *Haliburton-built FEMA Death Camps* (oilempire.us/redalert) for detention/extermination. 

UAFF/B.A. Brooks on FEMA Camps and Martial Law

The *United American Freedom Foundation Website* (here) is a good resource for helping to open your eyes to the coming *Economic Collapse/Martial Law Reality*. Red Listers are rounded up two weeks 'before' Martial Law is declared, which is the reason that Web Activists against the New World Order need to be on alert right now! 

Your *contingency plans *(from my Survival Topic) should be implemented in conjunction with *the mutation of the Bio-weapon Virus*, which can happen at any moment from today to sometime later this Fall in September or October. Remember that we are looking at *a 'laboratory-created' Bio-weapon Virus* (story), which means* the Bio-Weapon Terrorists themselves* have the ability to control the mutation process by the release of their lab-created *&#8216;bio-similar recombinant&#8217;* (Dr. Len Horowitz Videos) strains through the *Govt/CDC-provided Vaccines!* In other words, the Avian (bird) Flu Strain can be activated by *the recombinant strains* released into the Global Population by the CDC at any time of their choosing, which would render my *Comparative 1918 Spanish Flu Timeline calculations* completely useless. Therefore, the Red Listers will have a very small window of opportunity to initiate their own contingency plans by watching the Global Hospital Environments where the mutant killer strains will raise their ugly heads. When you see doctors and nurses and emergency room personnel dropping like flies from this Bio-weapon Virus (anywhere on earth), THEN you must head for the hills; because the *Crap Is Hitting The Fan!!!* 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r-njxcVt5U"]This Warning Was Released Last Year![/ame]

The link from Video is here to more information about the Weaponized Bio-weapon Virus 'and' we are already at *Level 6* for this "Pandemic!"  This current Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus is *the most intelligent Parent Strain* ever to enter the Global Population in the history of mankind. The only people dying from this current strain are the people with* immune deficiency syndrome*, as the virus is deliberately creating *&#8216;carriers&#8217; showing &#8216;no symptoms&#8217; at all.* The *&#8216;reported cases&#8217;* are *the &#8216;exception&#8217;* and NOT THE RULE, which means a very small percentage of infected hosts now shedding the virus are displaying symptoms. The virus itself is deliberately remaining in *transmission/gestation/mutation mode* in search of the optimal number of hosts carrying *the right Swine/Avian/Human Virus antibodies* for the *&#8216;recombination/mutation&#8217; process.* The *&#8216;killer strains&#8217;* are deliberately remaining dormant, until the virus itself decides the moment for *&#8216;all&#8217;* of the little children killer virus strains (about 2 dozen) to *bloom*. In other words, the Parent Virus is using the Global Population as a nursery and the Bio-Terror Scientists are the assistants working for the birth of *the Genocidal MONSTER*, until . . . 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xos2MnVxe-c"]. . . It&#8217;s ALIVE, It&#8217;s ALIVE!!![/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4I-YBuUDXk&feature=related]The Warning Signs Are EVERYWHERE . . .[/ame]

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Toro (Jun 14, 2009)

OK, now that we've got that cleared up, when is martial law coming?  And how will we know when, where and even that the FEMA bio-terror exercises are happening?


----------



## Terral (Jun 19, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-weapon Virus is showing signs of mutating.

Yomiuri.com Story



> *New flu strain 'has mutated, become more infectious'*
> 
> The Yomiuri Shimbun
> 
> ...


My take on this story is that the virus is still in the process of mutating and this strain is not one of the 'killer strains' or 'super strains' that we should expect to raise their ugly heads between July 21 and October of 2009. This is a 'smart virus' and the mommy is waiting for the children strains to mature, before she gives the signal to 'bloom' and all the strains attack simultaneously. 

If this were the big 'mutation' of the deadly bio-weapon virus, then thousands and thousands of people would be dead and the sickness would spread like wildfire. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 21, 2009)

Maybe FEMA is telling people about the flu virus on purpose. I had a contact tell me the samething in Feb. Said it was comming and it was going to be bad.

He said get 3 months of food and water if not more per person and a place to dispose of your bathroom bio. dont go outside and be rational.

He told me that the camps that people think they will end up in are not for that reason... BUT TO KEEP YOU OUT and a place for them to fort up at. lol.

At the same time this is happening they are aware if certain siesmic activities that they are paranoid about.

Yosemite and Alaska was mentioned and some fault in Memphis.

Seems to be the standard from more then one source.


---------

You won't see martial law until you see americans on the streets protesting like they are in Iran right now.


you know its close when that happens.

---------

With all this information it is easy to play a psycological trick on yourself and seem like you are running out of time. You must be careful with what you take in and handle it in a conscious way. The news does a great job of this and dates given with doom at the end of them. It's important to take a step back and if something of this nature that Terral mentions does happen is and react appropriately.

Safety in numbers.


----------



## Terral (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Uknow:



Uknow_me72 said:


> Maybe FEMA is telling people about the flu virus on purpose. I had a contact tell me the something in Feb. Said it was coming and it was going to be bad.
> 
> He said get 3 months of food and water if not more per person and a place to dispose of your bathroom bio. dont go outside and be rational.
> 
> He told me that the camps that people think they will end up in are not for that reason... BUT TO KEEP YOU OUT and a place for them to fort up at. lol.


 
  Maybe you guys need to educate yourself on Halliburton-built FEMA Concentration Camps for &#8220;News Informers&#8221; deemed as &#8220;Enemy Combatants&#8221; among U.S. Citizens.

LibertyForLife.com




> *[FONT=&quot]Halliburton Confirms Concentration Camps Already Constructed[/FONT]*
> 
> [FONT=&quot]On February 17, 2006, in a speech   to the Council on Foreign Relations, Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld spoke   of the harm being done to the country&#8217;s security, not just by the enemy, but   also by what he called &#8220;news informers&#8221; who needed to be combated in &#8220;a   contest of wills.&#8221; [/FONT]
> 
> ...


The same people who planned and carried out the 9/11 attacks have provided for the buildings of hundreds of FEMA Concentration Camps for Americans right here in the USA. We now have a Department of Homeland Security &#8216;and&#8217; 20 to 30 Million Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals running around EVERYWHERE inside our borders AT THE VERY SAME TIME. Wake the hell up to realize that more than 800 FEMA Concentration Camps have been built FOR AMERICANS having nothing whatsoever to do with National Security at all. Click on the picture of just one of these facilities (here = Camp Locations Story) to realize the barbed wire is all facing &#8216;in&#8217; to keep Americans inside. The story continues:



> The contract of the Halliburton subsidiary KBR to build immigrant detention facilities is part of a longer-term Homeland Security plan titled ENDGAME, which sets as its goal the removal of &#8220;all removable aliens&#8221; and &#8220;potential terrorists.&#8221; In the 1980s Richard Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld discussed similar emergency detention powers as part of a super-secret program of planning for what was euphemistically called *&#8220;Continuity of Government&#8221;* (COG). These men planned for suspension of the Constitution, not just after nuclear attack, but for any &#8220;national security emergency,&#8221; which they vaguely defined in Executive Order 12656 of 1988.
> 
> Over 800 concentration camps are reported throughout the United States, all fully operational and ready to receive U.S. Prisoners who disagree with the government.  *The concentration camps are all staffed and manned by full-time guards, however, they are all empty.* These camps are to be operated by FEMA (Federal Emergency Management Agency) when Martial Law is implemented in the United States (at the stroke of a Presidential pen and the Attorney General's signature on a warrant) (Continued again).


  Then realize the SAME PEOPLE who killed JFK and the same people who planned/carried out the 9/11 attacks are the same people orchestrating the U.S. Economic Crisis and the same people who built the FEMA Death Camps and the same people who injected the Bio-Weapon Virus into the arm of the Global Population that is now gestating/mutating into a Genocidal MONSTER. We are sitting right now at Level 6 for this Pandemic (story) just waiting for the Virus to MUTATE, so &#8216;drastic measures&#8217; can be taken; which can happen anytime! Congress has already had their &#8220;Secret Meeting&#8221; (March 13, 2008) and the preparations to bring you under Martial Law are already in the works! Go through the information and come to the &#8220;FEMA AND REX 84&#8221; link (here) and read more about the FEMA Death Camps prepared especially for you. Then realize FEMA is playing Bio-terror Wargames (FEMA Paper from Post #133) using more than a million Foreign Troops starting July 27, 2009 (story from Post #134) making a &#8220;Checkmate&#8221; move by the Bad Guys a possibility for a New World Order Reality. 

  What we have here are several lines of convergence with the collapsing U.S. Dollar, the collapsing U.S. Economy, unemployment/bankruptcies/foreclosures rising, New World Order Puppet Obama approval rating declining, a bio-weapon virus mutating, FEMA Death Camps waiting, FEMA Bio-terror Wargames starting and U.S. Citizens sitting in warming water like stupid frogs, while the water is coming to a steady boil . . . 



Uknow_me72 said:


> At the same time this is happening they are aware if certain seismic activities that they are paranoid about.
> 
> Yosemite and Alaska was mentioned and some fault in Memphis.
> 
> Seems to be the standard from more then one source.


 
  Now you are talking about the HAARP Program (link) as a weapon of the New World Order. 



> Responding to US economic and strategic interests, it could be used to selectively modify climate in different parts of the World resulting in the destabilization of agricultural and ecological systems. It is also worth noting that the US Department of Defense has allocated substantial resources to the development of intelligence and monitoring systems on weather changes. *NASA and the Department of Defense's National Imagery and Mapping Agency (NIMA) are working on "imagery for studies of flooding, erosion, land-slide hazards, earthquakes, ecological zones, weather forecasts, and climate change" with data relayed from satellites. (13)* (Continued)


  I am telling you guys that American is being carefully manipulated inside the mouth of a New World Order BEAST that is making ready to take a big bite and reduce the Global Population by more than 90 percent! Even the Foreign Troops and many of the New World Order Puppets will be devoured by this Beast, when the Bio-weapon Virus mutates and panic is transformed into utter chaos and Pandemonium. If we create contingency plans (my Survival Topic) and never need them, then we are FAR better off than sitting back and simply allowing the water to boil like unsuspecting Jews in Europe just prior to WW11 made ready for the same kind of Concentration/Death Camps. 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtlPbAm4Xzs"]Wake The Hell Up Already![/ame]

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 21, 2009)

I am not a Christian but this was mentioned in the Bible....

I noticed you mentioned the guide stones....

To add another twist to your theory Terral, not going against it but...
(you have to call it a theory, safer.)

Several say religion were made so aliens can come back and claim themselves as God....

How do you think the Bible was so accurate? Besides the constant rewrittings that the pharasies enjoy.

-----

Seriously humans on this planet would not cause mass destruction of their species without an outside influence, it makes no sense to unleash deadly strands of viruses and nuclear wars without end. They would not contaminate their eco system voluntarily enough to give a chance to wipe them out also.

-----

So if you need a reason for this to happen their it is. 

Greedy/insane people
God
Earth being conscious and us being cancer
Aliens

Which other explainations do you need. wrap them in one. dont seperate them.


_______

If we are all supposed to die terral from bio-war/possible nuclear war why do they need concentration camps to put people in? You don't.

Those FEMA camps are their staging points. The place they work. A place that has stockpiles of resources for themselves. They dont want you in. It's their forts and safe haven to keep the craziest out, they don't want you to go in and be in jail... you will be on the outside dying like they want.... if it all goes this way.


----------



## Terral (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Uknow:



Uknow_me72 said:


> I am not a Christian but this was mentioned in the Bible....
> 
> I noticed you mentioned the guide stones....
> 
> ...


 
  The *Georgia Guidestones *(link) include a New World Order vision of *Global Genocide* (plank #1), *zero population growth* (plank #2), the *renewal of Babel* (#3), *destruction of faith* (#4) offering safety *in exchange* for liberty and freedom (#5) for all New World Order subjects under a *One World Court* (#6 - #8). The *&#8216;prize truth&#8217; *and *&#8216;beauty&#8217;* and *&#8216;love&#8217;* (#9) doctrinal precepts unite a global population with the error of their father Satan, that found him *cast down to the earth* (to become &#8216;nature&#8217; #10) in the first place:



> "You were the *anointed cherub who covers*, And I placed you there [upper right]. You were on the holy mountain of God; You walked in the midst of the stones of fire [&#8216;sons of the Most High&#8217;]. You were blameless in your ways From the day you were created Until unrighteousness was found in you. By the abundance of your trade [keeping secrets/forging lies] you were internally filled with violence, And you sinned; Therefore I have cast you as profane From the mountain of God [out of God&#8217;s Infinite Realm = far left]. And I have destroyed you, O covering cherub, From the midst of the stones of fire. *Your heart was lifted up because of your beauty; You corrupted your wisdom by reason of your splendor. I cast you to the ground; I put you before kings, That they may see you.* By the multitude of your iniquities, In the unrighteousness of your trade You profaned your sanctuaries. *Therefore I have brought fire from the midst of you* [&#8216;lake of fire&#8217; = left of the Lamb =left here too in Antichrist]; It has consumed you, And I have turned you to ashes on the earth In the eyes of all who see you. All who know you among the peoples Are appalled at you; You have become terrified And you will cease to be forever."'" Ezekiel 28:14.


  All ten planks of the *New World Order Manifesto *are served by eliminating more than 90 percent of the Global Population using a *Lab-created Bio-weapon Virus* this is currently in the *transmission/gestation/mutation phase* of the New World Order Operation. Do any of you among We The Sheeple want to explain how two strains of Human Influenza virus (for transmission) become intertwined with two strains of Swine Influenza (including deadly 1918 Spanish Flu strain) and one Avian (bird) Influenza Strain (genocidal component) to find itself spreading to all parts of the earth and the primary focus of our *Level 6 Global Pandemic*?????? Good luck . . . 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjjaGPMrK90"]Daniel Estulin on Bilderberg 2009[/ame]

  Daniel Estulin helps you connect the dots on the emerging Bilderberg/Illuminati New World Order Plans becoming the New Reality beyond Global Genocide. Listen to his commentary (around *5:00*/9:51) describing how factions inside the Bilderberg hierarchy are afraid that they have not only destroyed a large percentage of the Global Population, but also have destroyed themselves. The reason for &#8216;fear&#8217; is that the virus itself appears to be controlling the transmission/gestation/mutation process that can include two dozen killer strains and a few super strains that nobody on earth can apparently control. Remember that Christ prophesies that if God Himself did not shorten the days of the *Great Tribulation* (coming in 1000 years = far right in blue = timeline), then *&#8216;no life would be saved&#8217;* at all (Matt. 24:22)!!!  We are living in the days leading up to the &#8216;start&#8217; of the *1000 Year Day of the Lord* (pic), which only &#8216;mirrors&#8217; the *END of the Age* events of Matthew 24. This means that the evil forces manipulating the Bio-weapon Virus are blindly carrying out the *&#8216;soul/astral/mystery&#8217; Desolation* (Dan. 9:26 = diagram) *Global Genocide Events* for a world population that has little clue about what in the hell is even going on. The Bilderberg/Illuminati Elites are carrying out the provision of *their own demise*, as these things have been done *two times already *(Ecc. 1:9-11) and all of the bad guys end up in *the lake of fire*. Rev. 20:10-15, 21:8.   



Uknow_me72 said:


> Seriously humans on this planet would not cause mass destruction of their species without an outside influence, it makes no sense to unleash deadly strands of viruses and nuclear wars without end. They would not contaminate their eco system voluntarily enough to give a chance to wipe them out also.


 
  Oh yes they would and that is exactly what they have done already, but *We The Sheeple* (pic) refuse to open up their eyes! The devil&#8217;s primary tool is *&#8216;deception&#8217;* and we are looking at many different *&#8216;destruction&#8217; lines converging between July and October of 2009!* The same people who planned and carried out the 9/11 attacks are back for Round 2 with their *Weapon of Mass* (Global) *Population Destruction*.

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYS4D-gUrE0&NR=1"]Demand Destruction &#8211; Daniel Estulin[/ame]

 Daniel Estulin&#8217;s medical/scientific sources are too afraid and disturbed to even talk about how the Bilderbergs are using this Bio-weapon Virus to depopulate the Global Population, because the ramifications are truly terrifying beyond our collective abilities to fathom. The *&#8216;soul/astral/mystery&#8217; event* that mirrors the coming of the Son Of Man at the *END of the Age* (Matt. 24:30-31) is *Elijah* (Mal. 4:5-6) coming to *&#8216;restore all things&#8217;* (Matt. 17:10-11) as the *&#8216;prophet&#8217;* of Acts 3:22-23.  In short: The only way that the current members from the &#8216;body of antichrist&#8217; can fulfill their part of Scripture is for them to seek to destroy all life on this planet, and their Lab-created Bio-weapon Virus fits the bill. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDo4SmjJuE0"]Alex Jones Interviews Jim Tucker[/ame]

The question is over whether this current *Swine Flu &#8216;2009 Event&#8217;* is a precursor to a future &#8216;2012 Event,&#8217; OR if the Global Elites are kicking off their Genocidal Plan this year . . .



Uknow_me72 said:


> So if you need a reason for this to happen there it is. Greedy/insane people
> God. Earth being conscious and us being cancer. Aliens.
> 
> Which other explanations do you need. wrap them in one. Do not separate them.


 
  The *New World Order &#8220;Plan&#8221;* was created before you were born and they are on schedule for bringing in their New World Order very soon. The destruction of the U.S. and Global Economy is part of their *&#8220;out with the old and in with the New World Order Plan&#8221;* that coincides with the Global Genocide phase of the operation. Obama and Congress have thrown caution to the wind and are driving this U.S. Economy like they stole it during a Saturday night drunken stupor, because they know the virus will kill billions of people and the lies they told will not matter. You are the frog sitting in the warming water now coming to a boil, and they know We The Sheeple are stupid and will believe anything out of their mouths anyway. The Aliens are good guys and have no intention of murdering the sons of Adam (their father too) now walking the earth, or they would have done that long ago. 

  The Aliens are also waiting in anticipation of Elijah coming to restore all things, because he is your father Adam who gave them commands about all these things &#8216;before&#8217; Eve was taken from his side. The Aliens have been violating Adam&#8217;s commands and have been trying to manipulate human reproductive DNA for the sole purpose of creating a human host body for their father Adam (the Messiah), because they fear that the devil will never allow him to appear and restore all things. The Earth (entire universe) is conscious and groans in anticipation of the coming of the sons of God, so creation itself can put on their glory (Romans 8:18-22). You are living in the days leading up to the revealing of the sons of God (beyond the Rapture = &#8220;caught up&#8221;), when the children of God put on *&#8216;immortality&#8217;* (1Cor. 15:51-53) and Elijah/David/Adam &#8216;can&#8217; begin the process of restoring all things. The *&#8220;Heavenly Messiah&#8221;* comes at the END of the Age (1000 years from now), but the *Earthly Messiah* (Man of the Earth = my Topic) is at the door even now and sees all the evil that Satan&#8217;s sons are preparing. Satan&#8217;s Plan to destroy all flesh will be interrupted (like 1000 years from now), but his intention (destroy all life) is still part of the New World Order Plan . . . 



Uknow_me72 said:


> If we are all supposed to die terral from bio-war/possible nuclear war why do they need concentration camps to put people in? You don't.


 
  Yes they do! These FEMA Camps are the inoculation centers where Americans are herded like cattle and exterminated like Hitler murdered the Jews. The New World Order Plans were drafted in the knowledge that Pandemic Influenza kills* &#8216;a percentage&#8217; of the population* and the recombinant bio-similar DNA catalyst is in the *CDC/Novavax/Baxter-created Vaccines!!! *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBeKB7aKzOs"]Dr. Len Horowitz[/ame]

The FEMA Death Camps represent *the &#8216;control mechanism&#8217;* that separates the red list and blue list and yellow list cattle into a final pink list (New World Order Subjects) for the New World Order vision of heaven on earth. Otherwise, the New World Order troops are impossible to control and the New World Plan has no chance of success. 



Uknow_me72 said:


> Those FEMA camps are their staging points. The place they work.


 
  No sir. All of the barbed wire is turned towards the &#8216;inside&#8217; to keep the people &#8216;in.&#8217; 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LWn0NQkoVg"]FEMA Death Camps[/ame]

You do not require gas chambers and railroad connections and windsock accessories (for transport helicopters) to create working areas for New World Order cronies . . .  



Uknow_me72 said:


> A place that has stockpiles of resources for themselves. They dont want you in. It's their forts and safe haven to keep the craziest out, they don't want you to go in and be in jail... you will be on the outside dying like they want.... if it all goes this way.


 
  No sir. The New World Order bad guys use Federal and State and County Buildings as stockpiles for their human and other resources, which is the reason we have a large disconnect between elected officials and We The Sheeple. We have 20 to 30 million Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals running around loose everywhere, because the New World Order idiots are sitting in the White House and Congress. They need no FEMA Death Camps to set up New World Order Administrative Offices, because the bad guys are already working inside the Govt. 

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 25, 2009)

> Daniel Estulin&#8217;s medical/scientific sources are too afraid and disturbed to even talk about how the Bilderbergs are using this Bio-weapon Virus to depopulate the Global Population, because the ramifications are truly terrifying beyond our collective abilities to fathom. The &#8216;soul/astral/mystery&#8217; event that mirrors the coming of the Son Of Man at the END of the Age (Matt. 24:30-31) is Elijah (Mal. 4:5-6) coming to &#8216;restore all things&#8217; (Matt. 17:10-11) as the &#8216;prophet&#8217; of Acts 3:22-23. In short: The only way that the current members from the &#8216;body of antichrist&#8217; can fulfill their part of Scripture is for them to seek to destroy all life on this planet, and their Lab-created Bio-weapon Virus fits the bill.




So you are saying that the economic/monetary/military/federal system is ran by one big religious cult not giving anyone a choice who drinks the punch?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 25, 2009)

US swine flu cases may have hit 1 million - Yahoo! News

1,000,000

I like how they compare this flu to the average influenza 15-16 million per year. This isn't a competition. The other strands will still go around average or not. Who know what have 2 at the same time would do.


----------



## Terral (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi Uknow:



Uknow_me72 said:


> So you are saying that the economic/monetary/military/federal system is ran by one big religious cult not giving anyone a choice who drinks the punch?



The *owners of the FED* (Rothschild, Warburg, Morgan, Rockefeller, Etc.) are the heads of the *New World Order Snake* that runs the *"Shadow Government" *(link) that tells everyone from Bush/Obama to State and Local Govt what do do and when to do it. These are the people who created the FED and murdered JFK and create crisis after crisis from behind the scenes to forward their New World Order Agenda. They planned and carried out the 9/11 attacks and are now orchestrating the Credit/Mortgage/Foreclosure/Banking/Insurance/Automaker Crisis after Crisis after Crisis, so that you will bow down and accept *'their' New World Order*. We The People will either *consent or see conquest* (Paul Warburg) and these New World Order Elites mean business. They cannot control 6 or 7 Billion people, so they will reduce that number to *500 Million Sheeple* (story). Do the math . . .   

GL,

Terral


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jun 27, 2009)

I've heard and seem it all. I guess now what else can I do? I have emergency essentials..... But what is presented is life changing if goes anything similiar to that way.

It won't be enough for long.

The times will be real dark and terrible and gloomy if no aliens or God's come to save us and people just dying and slave type labor. Be worse if the aliens aren't who they say they are.

But according to everyone on the belief end believes that it will happen.

Is this just some reason or excuse for you to accept death?( no answer needed )

......

I won't give up should the shit change, I'd rather be poor a broken outcast then be a survivor that conforms and gets hearded along. 

I won't be doing nothing outside. You can bet I'll find others that rather not have anything then being forced to obey.


----------



## Terral (Jun 27, 2009)

Greetings to All:

This Swine/Avian Bio-weapon Flu Warning/Update concerns what the Obama Administration is doing to cover up the seriousness of the Flu Pandemic. 

Obama, Stop Covering UP the Swine Flu! << Click and watch the short video

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYkbFSv0uFM&feature=related"]Swine Flu: Prescription For "Mass Murder"[/ame]

The Genocidal Policy of the Obama Administration is a continuation of Clinton/Bushie Administration Policy that includes FEMA Coffins filling up fields all over the USA.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THLGrNObwUs"]FEMA Coffins Investigation[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIYI8nFS9KU&feature=related]Population Reduction 2009 Part 1/12[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jun 29, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The USA is being flooded with Disinformation Propaganda about Swine Flu vaccines currently being developed. 

Bloomberg.com Story



> Swine Flu Multiple-Shot Vaccine May Overwhelm States (Update3)
> 
> By Tom Randall
> 
> ...


Somebody please help me point out the disinformation nonsense in this one Swine Flu story! 

There cannot be any swine flu vaccine under development, because *the Bio-weapon Virus Has Yet To MUTATE!!!! *We are still looking at the parent virus that is currently in the transmission/gestation/mutation phase and the CDC has no idea which road the Bio-weapon Virus will take in the ongoing mutation process. The problem of creating a real vaccine is multiplied by the fact that this current strain is a combination of five different virus strains and nobody knows which one will become dominant!!! The CDC 'must' take a wild guess as to whether the 1918 Spanish Flu strain 'or' the Avian (bird = even more deadly) strain 'or' the second Swine strain 'or' one of the two human strains will become dominant in the mutated version of the Virus!! There are simply too many possible combinations for two dozen killer strains and two or three super strains for the CDC to even make an educated guess! 

There is no Flu Vaccine stockpile for the Govt to buy up in order to provide immunity to ANYBODY, because nobody knows which way the Bio-weapon Virus is going to mutate. There is NO WAY that anybody can come up with a vaccine between the mutation and killer phases that coincide at the very same time! This is a very intelligent Bio-weapon Virus that has already gathered the recombinant DNA material for delivery of the killer strains into the Global Population, but the Virus itself is waiting for the optimum 'time' to attack; in order to give the child strains the best opportunity of success. 

All of the killer/super strains will bloom at the very same time 'and' by design, so that each strain has the same opportunity to spread in the Global Population in direct competition with all other strains. If the mommy strain allowed one killer strain to activate ahead of the others, that advantage would work against all of the other killer/super strains that entered the landscape later down the road. Add to this fact that the CDC is going to take a wild guess about 'which' strain will become dominant and that 'multiple' strains will be released for which there is no immunity whatsoever. 

This disinformation propaganda is creating the false illusion in the minds of We The Sheeple that they should line up for multiple shots, when in reality the vaccines hold the recombinant DNA material that allows the Govt to micromanage the gestation/mutation process. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBeKB7aKzOs"]Listen To Dr. Horowitz Again![/ame]

We are talking Global GENOCIDE here, which is the reason that so many doctors are warning about taking the vaccines (Page 10)!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8O1UR1Kcn0"]Do Not Take The Swine Flu Vaccine 2009![/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDR-UJYms6w&NR=1"]Heed The Warnings!![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jul 2, 2009)

Greetings to All (Octoldit mentioned):

My time for sending out warnings about this *Bio-weapon Virus* is coming to an end. A warning post appears on *Octoldit's Topic* (here << *WARNING* POST), so that everyone can look at the evidence and decide for yourself. A good explanation for what is really going on is presented in this 5-part video series:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbFxV_C8Yw4"]The Swine Flu Vaccination Hoax - Explained Part 1[/ame]

I am not writing everything again, so *heed the warnings* or go back to sleep . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Terral

Could you please write everything again?  We've all forgotten what is about to happen.


----------



## Terral (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi Toro:

El Toro never tires of stopping by to deposit his *foul* stench.  



Toro said:


> Hey Terral
> 
> Could you please write everything again?  We've all forgotten what is about to happen.



Your New World Order Assassins have convened in Bethesda, Maryland to introduce their "Plans" for guaranteeing that their Lab-created Recombinant Catalyst is injected into your arm one way or another. 

Infowars.com Story



> *H1N1 Flu Preparedness Summit Held Today in Bethesda, Maryland          *
> 
> *Infowars*
> July 9, 2009
> ...


This meeting is all about the New World Order Shark repositioning the intended victim (We The Sheeple) inside those Great Jaws for the 'big bite' that is coming between *July 21, 2009* and some point this fall (October = Obama's warning + ABC News Report), when this current strain is expected to mutate into a Genocidal Monster. The exact moment of this 9/11-like attack is difficult to pin down, because the Inside-Job Bad Guys have control over *'when' their own Bio-Weapon Vaccine is delivered* during this *Level 6 Pandemic* that will lead *the USA under Martial Law* (my Topic). 

Remember that some sources say the Baxter-created Vaccines will *"be ready in early July"* (story), and we are already standing in early July right now. I would be very surprised of these Genocidal Monsters missed out on their opportunity to use more than *1 Million Foreign Troops* (FEMA Bio-Terror Exercises = July 27, 2009), when the only missing component is the mutation of the current Lab-created Bio-Weapon Virus 'and' *these same bad guys have 'control' over 'when' the activating catalyst is released *(prisoners are being quarantined now = story). 

Whether the killer strains raise their ugly heads in July, or sometime in October, then wisdom says to have your* Survival Contingency Plans* (my Topic) in place for when the crap hits the fan and panic is transformed into pandemonium and utter chaos (and this is everywhere) . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 10, 2009)

Toro said:


> Hey Terral
> Could you please write everything again?  We've all forgotten what is about to happen.





Terral said:


> Whether the killer strains raise their ugly heads in July, or *sometime in October*, then wisdom says to have your* Survival Contingency Plans* (my Topic) in place for when the crap hits the fan and panic is transformed into *pandemonium and utter chaos *(and this is everywhere) . . .


Dogs and Cats living together! MASS HYSTERIA!!!!OH NOES!111111!!!! 

I see you've backed off your initial time frame claim just as I've predicted.


----------



## Terral (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> I see you've backed off your initial time frame claim just as I've predicted.



I have not backed off on anything. The *1918 Spanish Flu "Three Wave" Model* (diagram) says *this Bio-Weapon Virus* will mutate and begin the *'Second Wave'* (Post #32) on *July 21, 2009*. That prediction was made on 4-29-2009 and nothing has changed. I will will be more than happy to be dead wrong about that prediction, if and when that day passes without any mutation-related event. 

However (that being said), the Virus can very well follow the precise Timeline on *a 'monthly/seasonal' basis* and begin the Second Wave around October 1, 2009 rather than follow the 'daily' time frame like we see in the prediction above. In other words, the Virus itself (or the Inside-Job bad guys) can decide to release the *'killer/super strains,'* when the Global Population is most susceptible and that 'time' would be sometime this fall. 

Of course, I would be very happy if the Bio-Weapon Virus never mutates and the 'Second Wave' never begins, but do you really feel *that lucky?* Punk? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNTqfzYo5go"]Anglo-American Genocide Part 1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsApt2MQmVQ]Anglo-American Genocide Part 2[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro (Jul 11, 2009)

16 more days until the million foreign troops begin war on American soil!


----------



## Terral (Jul 17, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Some of you might find it interesting that the World Health Organization plans to stop tracking Swine Flu Cases.

NYTimes.com

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX5hENwTAyE"]Do NOT Take Swine Flu Virus! Part 1/6[/ame] 

Are you guys ready for this? *Senate Bill 969 - The Attacking Viral Influenza Across Nations Act of 2005* (link) was introduced by none other than Jr. Senator Barack Obama. 

The current hot spot to watch is *Manitoba, Canada* (story). 

*Bill Gates, Rockefeller, Eugenics And Planned Global Genocide* (link). 

*Obama's Science Czar's Plans For Mass Genocide* (story).

*Obama Administration Ignores appeals from Public Health Depts, As Flu Pandemic Spreads* (story).

*Health Care Bill Will Fund Sate Vaccine Teams to Conduct "Interventions" in Private Homes *(story).

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bPz24nbtVQ"]States Like Mass. Are Already Prepared[/ame]

New World Order Cronies are working inside Federal and State Governments to force vaccinations and quarantines on U.S. Citizens. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps76ZV-iDcE"]Mandatory Swine Flu Vaccinations & More! Part 1[/ame]

Whatever happens, DO NOT take the vaccine! My time for sending out warnings is coming to an end, so make your contingency plans or go back to sleep . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jul 21, 2009)

Swine Flu Update:

  Today marks the *July 21, 2009* Virus Mutation day predicted by using *the 1918 Spanish Flu Model* (pic) as an overlay from Post #32 of this thread. In other words, when we transcribe the *April 23, 2009 *&#8216;starting day&#8217; over the June 29, 1918 beginning of the *&#8220;First Wave&#8221; on the Spanish Flu Timeline*, then July 21, 2009 begins the start of the *&#8220;Second Wave.&#8221;* Therefore, July 21, 2009 marks *the earliest time* that the Bio-Weapon Virus can be expected to mutate and begin killing people by the millions, IF the current strain follows the course of the 1918 Spanish Flu on *a &#8216;daily basis.&#8217;* 

  Nobody should suspect that we are out of the woods simply because the Virus is remaining in transmission/gestation/mutation mode through July 21, 2009 and even through the entire summer, because several models are running and many of those point directly to a Virus Mutation following *the &#8216;monthly&#8217; pattern of the 1918 Spanish Flu*; predicting killer strains around *October 1, 2009*. That means this Bio-Weapon Virus will likely mutate and begin the Second Wave Killing Spree in the fall of 2009, when the Global Population in the Northern Hemisphere is most susceptible to a Genocidal Influenza Attack. This scenario spells even more DOOM for the Global Population, because the Virus has all of August and all of September to accumulate optimum recombinant DNA material for an increasing number of killer/super strains for becoming a superior New World Order Genocidal Monster. 

  The Bio Terrorists themselves (working for the House of Rothschild Cronies) have the Bio-Weapon Catalyst in their possession &#8216;and&#8217; the devil is in *their Baxter/CDC-created Bio-Weapon Vaccines!* Therefore, the same people who murdered JFK, and the same people who planned the 9/11 attacks, and the same people who are orchestrating the current U.S./Global Economic Implosion/Meltdown, are in control of *the Bio-Weapon Catalyst* that will ultimately begin the *&#8220;Second Pandemic Wave&#8221;* that will kill off a vast majority of the Global Population having *&#8216;no&#8217; immunity at all* to their Bio-Weapon Virus. 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3DLf9Y1hj8&feature=related"]Medical Martial Law IS COMING[/ame]

  The Influenza Vaccines themselves are Biological Weapons, which allows the Bio-Terrorists to control the transmission/gestation/mutation process and ultimately create their own Bio-Weapon Virus Timeline. The risk does NOT originate with this current Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Parent Virus, but comes from the Recombinant Killer/Super Strains for which there will be NO immunity and NO vaccine. Period. We have *many lines of New World Order activity* (like Financial Collapse + World War Threats) converging between* July 27, 2009* (FEMA Bio-Terror Wargames = my Topic) and *this fall* (Health Officials make 'fall' predictions = story) when this Bio-Weapon Virus is expected to mutate. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLSeD19m3UE"]Obama Can Lock Up Any US Citizen Without A Trial[/ame]

Obama&#8217;s approval rating is sinking and his ability to push New World Order Legislation (Obamacare, Cap and Tax, feeding the Stimulus/Bailout Bubble, Etc.) through our corrupt Congress is shrinking with every passing day. The evidence says that the New World Order Elites are running out of time and becoming desperate and 2009 is the time to move their chess pieces into position for their . . . 

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQvZtzU5iRw"]. . . Endgame . . .[/ame]

  The *Second Higher Pathogenic Pandemic Wave IS COMING* and your New World Order Destroyers are controlling all of the variables. Things are NOT as they appear and New World Order LIES are everywhere and the Sheeple are being herded together for Genocidal Destruction right before our very eyes. 

A Virus Mutation time in the fall means you have more time to develop *Survival Contingency Plans* (my Topic) and my hands are clean, because everyone here has been warned repeatedly . . . 

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 21, 2009)

> predicting killer strains around *October 1, 2009*.


So you've changed your end of times prediction to October now. Got it.


----------



## Terral (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> So you've changed your end of times prediction to October now. Got it.


 
  No. There is no &#8216;end of times&#8217; prediction made anywhere on this thread! The *1000 Year Day of the Lord* (in blue) . . . 







  . . . is just now about to &#8216;begin,&#8217; which means the world is at least 1000 years from the END of the Age events described in Matthew 24. Everyone trying to connect these current events to the *END of the Age* (far right) are &#8216;off&#8217; by about 1000 years. Secondly, I am changing nothing about my predictions for the Bio-Weapon Virus, which you can verify by returning to Post #32 where we find:



Terral said:


> The first wave takes place over a one-month period, which represents the time from 4/20/2009 to about *5/18/2009*, 'if*' these two viral infections follow the same infection/transmission/gestation/mortality pattern.


 
  As already explained in my Update Post above, *July 21, 2009* marks the &#8216;earliest time&#8217; that the Bio-Weapon Virus can be expected to mutate and begin the *Second Wave Pandemic Killing Spree* &#8220;IF*&#8221; the Virus mutates according to *the 1918 Spanish Flu Timeline Model*. BTW, a *"Swine Flu Mutation Found IN Brazil"* (story + related Reuters/ABCNews story), so the original 1918 Spanish Flu Timeline Model might be working . . . 

Suppose you are among the New World Order Bio-Weapon Architects of this Genocidal Monster. Would you rather the Lab-Created Virus mutate to begin *the &#8216;Second Wave Killing Spree&#8217; *in the middle of summer, OR around October 1, 2009 when the Global Population is more susceptible to a Bio-Terror Attack? Those of you who have not seen the *&#8220;Do Not Take The Swine Flu Virus!&#8221;* series might want to educate yourself right now:

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX5hENwTAyE"]Do NOT Take The Swine Flu Virus! 1/6[/ame] 

  Again, the Second Pandemic Wave IS COMING, whether the Bio-Weapon Catalyst is injected into the Global Population in the fall, or winter, or sometime next year. The Bio-Terrorists themselves are calling the shots and We The Stupid Sheeple are the primary targets. The crap will hit the fan when you see hospital caregivers dying in great numbers and quarantine perimeters are suddenly set up around the large metropolitan areas. You must head for the hills *&#8216;before&#8217;* Foreign Troops set up their roadblocks and checkpoints and quarantine perimeters around your metro area, or you will be doomed to death in their Roach Motel where people can get in, but NOBODY gets out. 

  Should the Bio-Weapon Virus mutate and begin the Second Pandemic Wave on *October 1, 2009*, then you should expect the death and mayhem to continue to the beginning of 2010 (from the 1918 Timeline). However, you are not out of the woods yet, because the *Third Pandemic Wave* will kick off around February 8, 2009 to end sometime in early May of 2010; again 'IF' this Bio-Weapon Virus follows the 1918 Spanish Flu Timeline Model. A fall start for the Second Wave means you need increased Survival Food Stocks for the winter, until a harvest window can be reached sometime in the spring; which depends on your location within the USA. Also, this Bio-Weapon can recombine with the original H1N1 Host/Carrier Virus and generate many killer strains that create many subsequent Killer Waves that extend the Three Wave Pandemic Timeline into many subsequent Killer Waves. In other words, all of the regular models go right out the window when dealing with *a Lab-Created Bio-Weapon* where the Bio-Terrorists themselves are controlling the variables and their ultimate goal is Global Genocide . . . 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1rBuZueY88"]New World Order Depopulation Weapons[/ame]

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Terral (Jul 23, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Bill Deagle is working with the *Project Camelot* people (link) to get the message out about the dangers involved with the Baxter/CDC-created Vaccines and how the virus itself is spreading and mutating. The sound appears to be bad quality, but the information is very important for anybody keeping track of events related to this Bio-Weapon Virus Outbreak. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVbbGZ_IQCw&feature=related"]Bill Deagle - July 18th 2009 Project Camelot 1/5[/ame]

This Bio-Weapon Virus is spreading six times faster than any influenza virus in the history of this planet. The Virus has mutated down in the *Chiapas regions of Mexico* (story) in line with my July 21, 2009 predictions, but this particular strain will mutate further to become even more virulent in the fall. A Super Recombinant Strain of the Virus has emerged in Saskatchewan that is being classified as a *&#8220;Novel Non-Pandemic Influenza Virus&#8221;* (story) that is actually a mutated version of this H1N1/H5N1 (Avian) Bio-Weapon Virus pointing to terrible things on the horizon later this fall. 

  Plans &#8216;are&#8217; in the works to send anyone to the *FEMA Death/Concentration Camps* (my Martial Law Topic) for *refusing to take the Bio-Weapon Vaccine* (story), which is the primary reason that you should be making contingency plans to *head for the hills* (my Survival Topic)! No Vaccine can be created during these time frames to protect you against this Lab-Created Bio-Weapon &#8216;and&#8217; anything these New World Order Cronies pump into your body will be a catalyst for activating the Genocidal Monster itself. Whatever happens, DO NOT take the Influenza Vaccines! That goes for the supposed H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus &#8216;and&#8217; the regular Flu Vaccine that will likely serve the same New World Order purposes.     

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 23, 2009)

It all make perfect sense now. Thanks.

[youtube]iy2dWhVHN3E&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Douger (Jul 23, 2009)

You mean "Atlanta Flu" Correct ?


----------



## Toro (Jul 23, 2009)

So Terral

How are you spending the last week of freedom?  Are you going to go out and party, maybe get laid, or are you going to be working diligently filling your bunker with canned goods and Tamiflu shots?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 24, 2009)

Toro said:


> So Terral
> 
> How are you spending the last week of freedom?  Are you going to go out and party, maybe get laid, or are you going to be working diligently filling your bunker with canned goods and Tamiflu shots?


yeah only 3 more days, right?


----------



## elvis (Jul 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > So Terral
> ...



Wait I thought the end of the world wouldn't come until Dec. 21, 2012.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 24, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


thats the end of the world
this is about the end of freedom in the USA


----------



## Toro (Jul 24, 2009)

It's sort of confusing but a million foreign troops begin exercises on US soil on Monday.  Plus some sort of bio-war terror thing is supposed to happen then too.


----------



## Terral (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> How are you spending the last week of freedom?  Are you going to go out and party, maybe get laid, or are you going to be working diligently filling your bunker with canned goods and Tamiflu shots?



*July 27, 2009* marks the time that the *FEMA Bio-Terror Exercises using more than a million Foreign Troops begins* (my Topic), which can represent the time when the New World Order "Plan" goes into 'hot mode,' OR simply a desensitizing exercise that prepares We The Sheeple for something bigger down the road. Congress had their *"Secret Meeting"* (link) detailing how the USA will be brought under Martial Law on *March 13, 2008* of last year, but you guys likely have no clue as to what I am even talking about. Henry Kissinger told President Medvedev that *"By September We'll Have CONFISCATED ALL PRIVATELY OWNED GUNS"* (story) in the USA and you can bet that promise will be kept using more than a million Foreign Troops already in position right here on US soil. 

If Toro had one brain in his head confused, then he would already know that the devil is in the Vaccine; which means I would never submit to taking any Baxter/CDC-created Vaccine! Period! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX5hENwTAyE]Do NOT Take The H1N1 Vaccines!!![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Jul 24, 2009)

Greetings to All:

IPS Research in Oklahoma City will begin Clinical Trials for testing new H1N1 Vaccines against the Lab-Created Bio-Weapon Virus.

NewsOK.com



> *Oklahoma kids to get shot at swine flu vaccine    *
> 
> *                              BY VALLERY BROWN
> Published: July 24, 2009
> ...


The #1 most-important piece of information concerns the fact that this Bio-Weapon Virus HAS . . . YET . . . TO . . . MUTATE. This means that the CDC has no clue as to the DNA structure of the Mutated Killer Strains that will emerge as new generations 'and' their Vaccines will be utterly useless against those new strains!!! The ONLY reason to inject We The Sheeple with these Lab-Created Bio-Weapon Vaccines is to deliver the Catalyst that will assist the Bio-Weapon Virus in the gestation/mutation/recombination process. 

Whatever happens, *DO NOT take the Bio-Weapon Vaccine!!*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMinIt5Yq2E"]David Icke - DONT TAKE SWINE FLU VACCINE!!![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi (Jul 24, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> IPS Research in Oklahoma City will begin Clinical Trials for testing new H1N1 Vaccines against the Lab-Created Bio-Weapon Virus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jul 24, 2009)

Swine flu could strike up to 40 percent in 2 years - Yahoo! News


----------



## Terral (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi UknowMe:



Uknow_me72 said:


> Swine flu could strike up to 40 percent in 2 years - Yahoo! News


 
  Thanks to UknowMe for posting updates on the H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus that is gaining more attention in the media with information &#8216;and&#8217; an injection of New World Order Counterintelligence Disinformation. In this post, I will quote from UnknowMe&#8217;s story and point out what is going on from an informed perspective. A good update video comes from Dr. Deagle here:

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YQcdnMb55Q"]STOPPING Mandatory H1N1 Mandatory Vaccines Fall 2009 Part 1[/ame]

Yahoo News.com Story 



> ATLANTA &#8211; In a disturbing new projection, health officials say up to 40 percent of Americans could get swine flu this year and next and several hundred thousand could die without a successful vaccine campaign and other measures.


  If several hundred thousand people are likely to die from this 911-like Bio-Weapon Attack, then somebody explain why the CDC and the Department of Homeland Insecurity are doing nothing to limit the spread of the contagion? These health officials are upping their estimates about the spread and mortality rates for this Bio-Weapon Attack, because this Lab-Created Virus is going to mutate and begin killing people by the millions and millions &#8216;and&#8217; these yo-yo&#8217;s are covering their inside-job asses for when the Second and subsequent Killer Waves begin. This topic sentence includes the *&#8216;vaccine campaign and other measures&#8217;* components, because Medical Martial Law is in the mix and the New World Order &#8220;Genocidal Plan&#8221; includes injecting you with the Recombinant Bio-similar DNA material that assists the Bio-Weapon Virus in the Transmission/Gestation/Mutation Process. If you have not listened to the warnings of Dr. Len Horowitz, then watch his 10-minute video now:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBeKB7aKzOs"]Dr. Len Horowitz Bio-Weapon Virus Warnings![/ame]



> The estimates by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention are roughly twice the number of those who catch flu in a normal season and add greater weight to hurried efforts to get a new vaccine ready for the fall flu season.


  No! This Bio-Weapon Virus is spreading six times faster than any influenza virus in the history of this world, but we are looking at a &#8216;Carrier Strain&#8217; part of a &#8216;Herald Wave&#8217; (definition) that has been deliberately hatched in *Novavax/Baxter/CDC Laboratories* (this video can save your life = Dr. Carley.com). 



> Swine flu has already hit the United States harder than any other nation, but it has struck something of a glancing blow that's more surprising than devastating. The virus has killed about 300 Americans and experts believe it has sickened more than 1 million, comparable to a seasonal flu with the weird ability to keep spreading in the summer.


  Wake up and realize that this &#8220;Carrier Strain&#8221; was deliberately created to spread within the Global Population and create &#8216;carriers&#8217; that show mild symptoms or NO symptoms at all! The people showing symptoms are the &#8216;exception&#8217; and NOT THE RULE, which means we need to use a &#8216;multiplier&#8217; for determining the real number of infected hosts. Millions and millions and millions of Americans have contracted this H1N1/H5N1 Carrier Virus Strain, but have no idea that they are shedding and spreading the Biological Weapon to others! The Bio-Weapon Virus is spreading and reaching a specified &#8216;saturation point,&#8217; until the Bio-Terrorists themselves begin injecting Recombinant Strains into the Global Population that assists the Bio-Weapon in the Gestation/Mutation Process; until the Killer/Super Strains emerge &#8216;on schedule&#8217; later in the fall. Meanwhile, the New World Order Puppets inside our U.S. Government are working to legislate your participation in their Genocidal &#8220;Plan,&#8221; by generating the laws to force Mandatory Inoculations when Medical Martial Law becomes the New World Order Reality.



> Health officials say flu cases may explode in the fall, when schools open and become germ factories, and the new estimates dramatize the need to have vaccines and other measures in place.


  The Bio-Terrorists are using the Media to scare you into taking their Bio-Weapon Catalyst that will give the Lab-Created  H1N1/H5N1 Virus the needed DNA material to accelerate the Transmission/Gestation/Mutation Process. These Bio-Terrorists will use the Novavax/Baxter/CDC-created Vaccines to maintain their Genocidal Timeline that will eventually murder a majority of the Global Population down to under 500 Million people (Georgia Guidestones). The USA has been deliberately targeted for Genocide by the weakening of population immune systems through massive Barium Chemtrail Immunosuppression Campaigns (Rense.com). That is the reason the USA has more H1N1 deaths than other population groups.



> A world health official said the first vaccines are expected in September and October. The United States expects to begin testing on some volunteers in August, with 160 million doses ready in October.


  Bullony! The Bio-Weapon Virus has YET TO MUTATE, and any Baxter/CDC-created Vaccine will only protect against this Carrier Strain, even if the intention was to protect U.S. Citizens (which it is NOT). 



> The CDC came up with the new projections for the virus' spread last month, but it was first disclosed in an interview this week with The Associated Press.
> 
> The estimates are based on a flu pandemic from 1957, which killed nearly 70,000 in the United States but was not as severe as the infamous Spanish flu pandemic of 1918-19. The number of deaths and illnesses from the new swine flu virus would drop if the pandemic peters out or if efforts to slow its spread are successful, said CDC spokesman Tom Skinner.


  The CDC is doing NOTHING to stop the spread of this Bio-Weapon Carrier Virus during the Herald Wave Gestation/Mutation Phase, because the intention is to allow a specified saturation rate to be achieved. The subsequent vaccination phase of the Genocidal Operation will provide the Recombinant DNA Material that the Bio-Weapon needs to complete the Mutation Process. 



> "Hopefully, mitigation efforts will have a big impact on future cases," he said. Besides pushing flu shots, health officials might urge measures such as avoiding crowded places, handwashing, cough covering and timely use of medicines like Tamiflu.


  In other words, We The Sheeple are idiots (proof is here) and your New World Order Elites will advise you to wash your hands and cover your mouth and order you to take their Bio-Weapon Vaccines . . . 



> Because so many more people are expected to catch the new flu, the number of deaths over two years could range from 90,000 to several hundred thousand, the CDC calculated. Again, that is if a new vaccine and other efforts fail.


  Bullony! The mortality rate will go through the roof &#8216;because&#8217; so many people will take their vaccines!



> In a normal flu season, about 36,000 people die from flu and its complications, according to the American Medical Association. That too is an estimate, because death certificates don't typically list flu as a cause of death. Instead, they attribute a fatality to pneumonia or other complications.
> 
> Influenza is notoriously hard to predict, and some experts have shied away from a forecast. At a CDC swine flu briefing Friday, one official declined to answer repeated questions about her agency's own estimate.
> 
> "I don't think that influenza and its behavior in the population lends itself very well to these kinds of models," said the official, Dr. Anne Schuchat, who oversees the CDC's flu vaccination programs.


  These experts &#8216;know&#8217; for a fact that this Bio-Weapon is LAB-CREATED and that typical influenza models simply WILL NOT WORK. This virus can mutate into a Genocidal MONSTER and these people do NOT want to go onto the record making these kinds of predictions . . . 



> The World Health Organization says as many as 2 billion people could become infected in the next two years &#8212; nearly a third of the world population. The estimates look at potential impacts in a two-year period because past flu pandemics have occurred in waves over more than one year.


  In other words, the DNA material in this H1N1/H5N1 Bio-Weapon Virus is becoming part of the Global Population Landscape in human beings &#8216;and&#8217; land animals &#8216;and&#8217; bird populations where new strains will spring up over the span of years and years. 



> Swine flu has been an escalating concern in Britain and some other European nations, where the virus' late arrival has grabbed attention and some officials at times have sounded alarmed.
> 
> In an interview Friday, the WHO's flu chief told the AP the global epidemic is still in its early stages.
> "Even if we have hundreds of thousands of cases or a few millions of cases ... we're relatively early in the pandemic," Keiji Fukuda said at WHO headquarters in Geneva.


  The WHO flu chief is telling &#8216;the truth&#8217; here that we are still very much in the early stages of this 911-like Bio-Terror Attack.



> The first vaccines are expected in September and October, Fukuda said. Other vaccines won't be ready until well into the flu season when a further dramatic rise in swine flu cases is expected.


  The &#8216;dramatic rise in flu cases&#8217; will be brought on by the Carrier Virus reaching the anticipated saturation point in the local populations &#8216;and&#8217; the injection of the Baxter/CDC-created Vaccines themselves. 




> First identified in April, swine flu has likely infected more than 1 million Americans, the CDC believes, with many of those suffering mild cases never reported. There have been 302 deaths and nearly 44,000 laboratory-identified cases, according to numbers released Friday morning.


  Any &#8216;infection&#8217; numbers from the CDC are always on the &#8216;low&#8217; end of the spectrum, because your Bio-Terror Exterminators do not want to cause mass hysteria at this point in their Genocidal Operation (that will come later).  



> Because the swine flu virus is new, most people haven't developed an immunity to it. So far, most of those who have died from it in the United States have had other health problems, such as asthma.


  Anyone dying from infection by this H1N1/H5N1 Carrier Strain is the &#8216;exception&#8217; and not the rule. Your Bio-Terrorists want this Bio-Weapon to spread in hosts that show no symptoms, but a very small percentage of the population has no immune system at all; because of preexisting conditions, which means they die to become exceptions to the &#8216;carrier&#8217; rule.



> The virus has caused an unusual number of serious illnesses in teens and young adults; seasonal flu usually is toughest on the elderly and very young children.


  Again, the Bio-Terrorists developed a &#8216;carrier strain&#8217; in their Laboratory where children and young adults are the intended victims, because they carry and transmit the virus in schools through personal contact. Then the Biological Weapon is carried home to mommy and daddy who go to work and ensure that everyone gets infected at some point down the line. The next phase will include mandatory vaccinations for your children at school, so the children can bring the recombinant DNA material home for betraying you with a kiss . . .  

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## sparky (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jul 26, 2009)

Europe fast-tracking swine flu vaccine - Yahoo! News



> But European officials won't know if the new vaccine causes any rare side effects until millions of people get the shots. Still, they say the benefit of saving lives is worth the gamble.



Rare side effects eh?


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Jul 27, 2009)

H1N1 flu spreads to remote corners of the world: WHO - Yahoo! News



> There may be no escape from H1N1 pandemic flu, which according to the latest World Health Organization figures has spread to the most remote parts of the planet including popular island getaways.
> 
> In a snapshot published on Monday, the WHO said more than 20 countries and overseas territories had had their first lab-confirmed cases of the new virus, widely known as swine flu.
> 
> ...



You see the headlines leading up to something? Is this your warnings these outbreaks are they what terral is talking about. We just have the problem of taking someone's word over another right now it seems. Just as you don't expect the president to lie to you, you don't expect a person to lie about life and death, do you?

You decide.


----------



## Terral (Jul 27, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Some of you may realize that many of my topics are beginning to run together, as with the Govt Preparing *Mass Graves* (my Topic), *Martial Law *(my Topic) for *Swine Flu Pandemic* (this Topic). 

Prison Planet.com Story



> *                              Government Preparing Mass Graves, Martial Law For Swine Flu Pandemic                         *
> 
> *Kurt Nimmo
> *Infowars
> ...



GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 27, 2009)

hey terral, its the 27th of July 2009
where is the crap you said would happen?


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 27, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> hey terral, its the 27th of July 2009
> where is the crap you said would happen?



Hell, it didn't even get as bad as the CDC claimed it would, not even close to what the AMA predicted to con more funds from us.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 27, 2009)

Hate to say this ... aw hell, who am I kidding, I love saying this on here:

*Told ya so!*


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 27, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Hate to say this ... aw hell, who am I kidding, I love saying this on here:
> 
> *Told ya so!*



it is getting worse now here in europe. and worse. number-wise. in the US probably, too. just the severity of the flu was misoverestimated, so far. it just takes one mutation. i heard the spanish flu started with a milder variant, too. the run on the vaccine hasn't even begun. there will be chaos in fall. be afraid.


----------



## KittenKoder (Jul 27, 2009)

L.K.Eder said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to say this ... aw hell, who am I kidding, I love saying this on here:
> ...



Are you clueless or do you just not think about such things?

Here's a hint: When did we travel back in time?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 27, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > KittenKoder said:
> ...



is this a new random bullshit text block, or did you install the brand new version?


----------



## Toro (Jul 27, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> hey terral, its the 27th of July 2009
> where is the crap you said would happen?



It IS happening.

The corporate-controlled just aren't reporting it because they are owned by the Rothschilds and the Morgan Fairchilds and the Federal Reserve and they want you to believe nothing is happening.


----------



## Paulie (Jul 27, 2009)

I do have to say though, the video showing all of those black containers that may or may not be coffins was pretty strange.

Why would the government need all of those?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 27, 2009)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Swine flu could strike up to 40 percent in 2 years - Yahoo! News


"Up to 40%" would also include "Zero%" right? So the article is technically correct no matter what happens.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 27, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I do have to say though, the video showing all of those black containers that may or may not be coffins was pretty strange.
> 
> Why would the government need all of those?


they dont use them anyway
they use body bags
also, look at the size of those containers
you could fit more than one body in each
those things are HUGE


----------



## Paulie (Jul 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I do have to say though, the video showing all of those black containers that may or may not be coffins was pretty strange.
> ...



I'm not concerned how many people can fit into them, I'm concerned that they would feel a need to own hundreds of thousands of them that are being stored at multiple locations, on some random hick's private property no less.

I realize they don't use them, as there's no reason to at this point.  But feeling a need to own that many is at least questionable.  They must feel like at some point, they may need them.

For what?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 28, 2009)

Paulie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


did you see any indication that they were owned by ANYONE in those flicks?
they NEVER show you the building in the background either
they leave out so much info that its pretty clear to me they are not telling the truth


----------



## Paulie (Jul 28, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I suppose you're right.  I shouldn't be satisfied with some random person merely SAYING they're owned by the government.

It's still weird though.  But they could literally be used for thousands of different reasons that have nothing to do with dead human beings.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 28, 2009)

Paulie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


now apply a liberal dose of Occam's Razor


----------



## B94 (Jul 28, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I do have to say though, the video showing all of those black containers that may or may not be coffins was pretty strange.
> 
> Why would the government need all of those?




You mean these?


Conspiracy or simply storage? | Morgan County Citizen Online


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 28, 2009)

B94 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I do have to say though, the video showing all of those black containers that may or may not be coffins was pretty strange.
> ...


ROFLMAO

another conspiracy totally debunked
when will these morons stop believing that liar Alex Jones??????


----------



## Toro (Jul 28, 2009)

Every conspiracy theory has a grain of truth to it.

The thing about the conspiracy theorists is that they take that one grain of truth and think that by planting a grain, a bountiful harvest will grow.  And when it doesn't grow, they see all the crops there anyways.


----------



## Terral (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi DiveBomb and El Toro:



DiveCon said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> another conspiracy totally debunked
> when will these morons stop believing that liar Alex Jones??????





Toro said:


> Every conspiracy theory has a grain of truth to it.
> 
> The thing about the conspiracy theorists is that they take that one grain of truth and think that by planting a grain, a bountiful harvest will grow.  And when it doesn't grow, they see all the crops there anyways.



Dive and Toro think that all Americans should go back to sleep, even though neither of these DENIERS have any thesis, claim or evidence to support 'any' conclusion at all! Zip, Zero, Nada NOTHING. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsowW9YSLaw"]FEMA Coffins For American Citizens!!![/ame]

Some of you can now understand how the *Lab-Created Swine/Avian/Human Hybrid Bio-Weapon Virus* (this Topic) fits into the *FEMA/WHO/New World Order 'Genocide' equation*! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyunoKE3Ar8"]Genocide Of America[/ame]

Where did the Bio-Weapon Virus originate??? Oh yeah - in Mexico . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT_p4JrOKWk"]Dr. Bill Deagle's Warnings!!! Part 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pugz-Pul0lk&feature=related"]Preparation For Martial Law Part 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzjGxKWqghk&feature=related"]A Regular Guy Explaining What Is Going On[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6GwW7NwPmM&feature=related"]Operation Endgame Explained[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ca1tO5Q7tCk&feature=related"]Operation Endgame[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rK8V4sdfXpM&feature=related"]Endgame: Blueprint for Global Enslavement (Part 1)[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 30, 2009)

no, terral, we aren't asleep, we just don't need the psychotropic drugs that you do


----------



## Uknow_me72 (Aug 3, 2009)

Plague kills 2nd man; China seals off entire town - Yahoo! News



> BEIJING &#8211; A second man has died of pneumonic plague in northwest China, in an outbreak that prompted authorities to lock down a town where about a dozen people were infected with the highly contagious deadly lung disease, a state news agency said.





> Pneumonic plague is spread through the air and can be passed from person to person through coughing, according to the World Health Organization. It is caused by the same bacteria that occurs in bubonic plague &#8212; the Black Death that killed an estimated 25 million people in Europe during the Middle Ages.



Sounds like the mutation that T was talking about?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 3, 2009)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Plague kills 2nd man; China seals off entire town - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO, its not even close


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 3, 2009)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Plague kills 2nd man; China seals off entire town - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*OMG* 

A whole 2 people killed by a virus ... quick! that means are chances of dying from it have risen to a whole ... .0000000003%! It's "The Stand"!


----------



## Terral (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Uknow:



Uknow_me72 said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090803/ap_on_re_as/as_china_plagueSounds like the mutation that T was talking about?



No. You will know the Bio-weapon Virus has mutated when hospital caregivers start dropping like flies and Obama declares Medical Martial Law . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 3, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Uknow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i thought that was already supposed to have happened?

ya know what the bible says happens to false prophets, right?


----------



## Toro (Aug 3, 2009)

Terral

How does medical martial law differ from just martial law?


----------



## Paulie (Aug 3, 2009)

Uknow_me72 said:


> Plague kills 2nd man; China seals off entire town - Yahoo! News
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you read the quoted part of that story where I bolded it, it says right there that it's caused by bacteria.  Swine flu is viral, not bacterial, therefore they are not even the same type of infection.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 4, 2009)

The thing about the conspiracy theorists is that they take that one grain of truth and think that by planting a grain, a bountiful harvest will grow.  And when it doesn't grow, they see all the crops there anyways.[/quote]

Dive and Toro think that all Americans should go back to sleep, even though neither of these DENIERS have any thesis, claim or evidence to support 'any' conclusion at all! Zip, Zero, Nada NOTHING. 

very true.the question Dive should be asking himself is when is HE going to stop ignoring what winesses say at a crime scene and stop letting the media and government brainwash him with their lies and propaganda.


----------



## Terral (Aug 4, 2009)

Greetings to All:

A good source for H1N1 Swine/Avian Bio-Weapon Flu Updates is the Nutrimedical Report by Dr. Bill Deagle:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZX1hZy8zYc"]Dr. Deagle Show w/Dr. True Ott Part 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7CKjovnnWE"]Dr. Deagle Show w/Dr. True Ott Part 2[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=omL9yg3e_zk"]Dr. Deagle Show w/Dr. True Ott Part 3[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEhjp3asdkY"]Dr. Deagle Show w/Dr. True Ott Part 4[/ame]

Dr. Ott @ Rense.com Article 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 4, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Dive and Toro think that all Americans should go back to sleep, even though neither of these DENIERS have any thesis, claim or evidence to support 'any' conclusion at all! Zip, Zero, Nada NOTHING.
> 
> very true.the question Dive should be asking himself is when is HE going to stop ignoring what winesses say at a crime scene and stop letting the media and government brainwash him with their lies and propaganda.


when what the "witness" says contradicts the rest of the hard evidence, the witness is not telling you what actually happened
 and you guys have yet to bring an eye witness anyway

and it's you morons that are asleep
you trust that lying asshole Alex Jones


----------



## Terral (Aug 7, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The experts agree that you are NOT to take the H1N1 Flu Vaccine under any circumstances! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiiWAnlMzQA"]Dr. Deagle: Nutrimedical Report w Dr. True Ott Pt. 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMuMeebYmgo"]Dr. Deagle: Rise Of The Fourth Reich Pt. 2[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6-GVbOfMr0&feature=related"]Deagle: Obamacare Nazi Deathcare On Steroids Pt. 3[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2DWj1cTkkU]Deagle: Civilization Is On The Brink Of Collapse Pt. 4[/ame]

"*New Federal H1N1 Guidelines Recommend Keeping Schools Open*" (story), because the "*Genocidal Plan*" includes vaccinating your kids with the recombinant deadly strains, so they can go home and betray you with a kiss . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Aug 9, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The Bio-Weapon Virus Holocaust is about to happen and your time to prepare for the worst is almost over . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cfbxkak_5A"]Nutrimedical Report: August 7, 2009 Part 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBBz8GrIHYA"]Roadblocks And FEMA Detention Centers Part 2[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbD52G25XaM"]Medical Martial Law Part 3[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCzN5s6r_fU]Toxic Stupidity: The Unstoppable Timeline Part 4[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey Terral

What happened to all the troops?  I don't see any.

It's pretty hard to miss a million foreign troops on American soil.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 9, 2009)

Toro said:


> Hey Terral
> 
> What happened to all the troops?  I don't see any.
> 
> It's pretty hard to miss a million foreign troops on American soil.


and it was supposed to start on july 27th
and i dont see any yet


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm really worried, I haven't seen Terral or Eots and several others post anything in quite awhile.  Did they get snatched . . . . or banned?


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 9, 2009)

Zoom-boing said:


> I'm really worried, I haven't seen Terral or Eots and several others post anything in quite awhile.  Did they get snatched . . . . or banned?


terral just posted today


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 9, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really worried, I haven't seen Terral or Eots and several others post anything in quite awhile.  Did they get snatched . . . . or banned?
> ...



Whew!  I didn't see it.  Thanks.


----------



## Terral (Aug 10, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Human trials of a vaccine against the H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus begin today at Emory University Hope Clinic.

LiveShots.Blogs.FoxNews.com Story



> *Human Tests Begin on H1N1 Vaccine*
> 
> DECATUR, Ga. -- Human trials of a vaccine against the H1N1 (swine flu) virus begin today at Emory University's Hope Clinic.
> 
> ...


Remember that the devil is in the vaccine and that the same people who carried out the 9/11 attacks are back for Round 2 . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Aug 11, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. True Ott is on the Bio-Weapon Case and is turning up new information all the time.

 GCNLive.com Part 3 << from the radio show (Parts 1 and 2 here)

More and more  pieces of the puzzle are coming together concerning the Novartis-created H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus that is going to mutate into a Genocidal MONSTER. Dr. Bill Deagle interviews Dr. True Ott about *"Startling New Evidence that the "Swine Flu" Pandemic Is man made!"* (US Politics Story << check out the evidence for yourself). 

Then wake up and realize that Novartis and Baxter are providing the tools for *Henry Kissinger's "NSSM 200"* (link = April 1974) to become the New World Order Reality (Global Population = 500 Million) . . .

GL,

Terral


----------



## elvis (Aug 13, 2009)

Every time there's a flu bug, people get all up in arms claiming it's the 1918 type.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Scotty (Aug 15, 2009)

Swine flu jab link to killer nerve disease: Leaked letter reveals concern of neurologists over 25 deaths in America

Read more: Swine flu jab link to killer nerve disease: Leaked letter reveals concern of neurologists over 25 deaths in America | Mail Online


A warning that the new swine flu jab is linked to a deadly nerve disease has been sent by the Government to senior neurologists in a confidential letter.
The letter from the Health Protection Agency, the official body that oversees public health, has been leaked to The Mail on Sunday, leading to demands to know why the information has not been given to the public before the vaccination of millions of people, including children, begins.

It tells the neurologists that they must be alert for an increase in a brain disorder called Guillain-Barre Syndrome (GBS), which could be triggered by the vaccine


Read more: Swine flu jab link to killer nerve disease: Leaked letter reveals concern of neurologists over 25 deaths in America | Mail Online


----------



## Terral (Aug 17, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Some of you might have heard about the police standoff in Los Angeles late last week (story), but there is much more going on here than meets the eye. A man identified as "Joseph Moshe" was accused of making threats against the White House (this is happening in California), when in reality he was trying to warn people about the Baxter/CDC-made H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus Vaccine that is about to begin killing millions and millions and millions of people.

Rense.com Story



> *[SIZE=+3]Bizarre - Mystery Man Claims Baxter
> Flu Vax Is A BioWeapon [/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]
> 
> From Jay Weidner
> ...


Dr. Bill Deagle and Dr. True Ott continue to be the best sources for Bio-Weapon Virus Updates . . . 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFGWd0cBjho"]Recent Nutrimedical Report Update[/ame]

Franken Virus Blog Update

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 17, 2009)

hanlons razor


----------



## Paulie (Aug 17, 2009)

Whether the vaccine is a bio-weapon or not, you're a fucking idiot if you let anyone stick you or your kids with it.


----------



## Terral (Aug 18, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The USA is moving closer to Medical Martial Law with every passing day and the Obama Hitlerite Nazis are making all the preparations.

The New American / Prison Planet Story



> Militarization of Swine Flu Preparations
> 
> Written by Alex Newman
> Friday, 14 August 2009 14:00
> ...


The National Guard and local police are joining forces, because 'panic' is expected 'and' many U.S. Citizens will refuse to take the Bio-Weapon Vaccine. Panic will be transformed into pandemonium and utter chaos, when the Bio-Weapon Virus mutates into the New World Order Genocidal MONSTER where millions and millions and millions of people begin dropping like flies . . . 

Special Report: National Guard Practices For H1N1 Outbreak

------------------


> Chinese Produce One-Shot Swine Vaccine
> 
> From correspondents in London
> Agence France-Presse
> ...


Somebody tell us what is wrong with this story?? The Bio-Weapon Virus *has yet to mutate! *Any vaccine created today can only provide protection against the parent/carrier strain that has mild symptoms and does not represent any danger to a vast majority of the general population. These vaccines have nothing to do with the killer/super strains that will emerge later this fall that these scientists have yet to even see . . . 

 GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

wait, i thought we were already supposed to BE under martial law since july 27th?


----------



## Toro (Aug 18, 2009)

We already are.

Except that only the true patriots in the alternative media are willing to speak the truth, unlike the corporate-controlled media and their puppet masters!


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 18, 2009)

Toro said:


> We already are.
> 
> Except that only the true patriots in the alternative media are willing to speak the truth, unlike the corporate-controlled media and their puppet masters!


but i'm not even seeing it in the alternative media


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> wait, i thought we were already supposed to BE under martial law since july 27th?


How *dare* you question Terral and his links from snardfarker.ning.com!


----------



## Terral (Aug 19, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Bill Deagle and his radio guests discuss what is coming up for Americans under Medical Martial Law.

Nutrimedical Report Radio Link *Bookmark this link*

Wednesday, August 19, 2009 12:58 PM Part 1

Wednesday, August 19, 2009 1:58 PM Part 2

Wednesday, August 19, 2009 2:58 PM Part 3

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 19, 2009)

Terral, your "Expert Pentagon Testimony" link in your signature space has been removed due to a terms of use violation. PM sent.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 19, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Terral, your "Expert Pentagon Testimony" link in your signature space has been removed due to a terms of use violation. PM sent.


its a conspiracy
LOL


----------



## Terral (Aug 21, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The same people know know for a fact that we are dealing with a Lab-Created Bio-Weapon Virus are predicting a Swine Flu "Explosion:"

CNN Wire.Blogs.CNN Story



> *The CNN Wire* Latest updates on top stories  « Back to Blog Main
> 
> August 21st, 2009
> 
> ...



*---------------------------------*

Nutrimedical Report Link

Nutrimedical Report Podcast August 21, 2009 Part 1

Nutrimedical Report Podcast August 21, 2009 Part 2

Nutrimedical Report Podcast August 21, 2009 Part 3

www.labvirus.com *Bookmark this link for updates
*
*----------------------*

Daily Mail.co.uk News Article




> *
> Swine flu jab link to killer nerve disease: Leaked letter reveals concern of neurologists over 25 deaths in America*
> 
> By  Jo Macfarlane
> ...



​​ GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Aug 23, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Bill Deagle and others give testimony about "Joseph Moshe" and his attempt to warn everyone about the CDC/WHO/Baxter-created Bio-Weapon Virus Vaccines.



Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Some of you might have heard about the police standoff in Los Angeles late last week (story), but there is much more going on here than meets the eye. A man identified as "Joseph Moshe" was accused of making threats against the White House (this is happening in California), when in reality he was trying to warn people about the Baxter/CDC-made H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus Vaccine that is about to begin killing millions and millions and millions of people.
> 
> ...


[SIZE=+1]
NoWorldSystem.com Story w/Videos [/SIZE] << *click here* for first 3 videos

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-JG1pf9A3Q&feature=related"]Dr. Bill Deagle: Camelot Radio Interview Part 4[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o29dBnooyw&feature=related]Gerald Celente Agrees: Something Coming In Fall[/ame] 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Aug 24, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Those among you thinking that H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus Vaccinations are compulsory must pull your heads out of the sand to begin waking the hell up!

AIP News.Com Story

*Swine flu vaccine or a $1,000 per day fine in Massachusetts*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_oD55WvDmM"]Quarantine OR $1000 Fine For Refusing H1N1 Vaccine[/ame]

Aug 24 Nutrimedical Report Part 1

Aug 24 Nutrimedical Report Part 2

Aug 24 Nutrimedical Report Part 3

GL,

Terral


----------



## Article 15 (Aug 24, 2009)

M-O-O-N

You know what that spells!


----------



## Terral (Aug 26, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Many doctors know full well that we are looking at a lab-created bio-weapon virus and that We The Sheeple are in a lot of trouble . . . 



> *NY Doctor with Obama's ear has more sobering news: Swine flu is real and vaccine is not ready*
> 
> BY Samuel Goldsmith
> DAILY NEWS WRITER
> ...


 The fact is that 'you' and your family are exposed to a Bio-Weapon Virus that will kill more than 90 percent of the global population and taking the vaccine will only make things far worse. That is the very reason that you will see the Govt pushing these genocidal H1N1 Vaccinations over the next few weeks:

SF Gate Story




> *Feds put focus on swine flu vaccines*
> 
> Erin Allday, Chronicle Staff Writer
> Wednesday, August 26, 2009
> ...


​ GL,

Terral​
​


----------



## Terral (Aug 28, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The people making the H1N1 Vaccines are warning their family and friends NOT to take the jab!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4SmFxyust0"]Do NOT Take The H1N1 Weaponized Vaccine[/ame]

Dr. Len Horowitz explains how the Genocidal Virus was engineered and how the public is being primed for destruction.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rj-g6piegc&feature=related"]Dr. Len Horowitz On Weaponized Virus Part 1/3[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sk8jvJk78Y&feature=related"]Dr. Len Horowitz On Weaponized Virus Part 2/3[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxudgVI8lvA&feature=related"]Dr. Len Horowitz On Weaponized Virus Part 3/3[/ame]

The *Robertson/Woods "Priming" paper* is highlighted in this SnardFarker Blog entry. Dr. Len Horowitz explains the H1N1 Vaccination Fraud in this video series:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2gteHfCa_k&feature=related"]Dr. Len Horowitz: The Vaccination Fraud! Part 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwFNMtx2-8g&feature=related"]Dr. Len Horowitz: The Vaccination Fraud! Part 2[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_OcxtakWEc&feature=related"]Dr. Len Horowitz: The Vaccination Fraud! Part 3[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxROe3ESwes&feature=related"]Dr. Len Horowitz: The Vaccination Fraud! Part 4[/ame]

================================

Swine Flu Vaccine Orders Pass One Billion

Kjaleej Times Online Story



> Swine flu vaccine orders pass one billion: WHO
> 
> (AFP)
> 
> ...


====================

The Obama Administration is trying to figure out how to place you and your family under Swine Flu Quarantine and Medical Martial Law:

Politico.com Story link includes 2-minute Video 



> *Obama team mulls new quarantine regulations*
> 
> By JOSH GERSTEIN    |                                                                                         8/5/09 4:12 AM EDT
> The Obama administration is quietly dusting off an effort to impose new federal quarantine regulations, which were vigorously resisted by civil liberties organizations and the airline industry when the rules were first proposed by the Bush administration nearly four years ago. ​
> ...



GL,
​ 
Terral


----------



## Terral (Aug 29, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Bill Deagle and Dr. True Ott explain how the New World Order Cronies will use H1N1 Vaccines to bring Global Genocide to the next level.

Nutrimedical Report Aug. 29, 2009 Hour 1

Nutrimedical Report Aug. 29, 2009 Hour 2

Nutrimedical Report Aug. 29, 2009 Hour 3

The rough draft of Dr. Deagle's Power Point Presentation on the origins of the H1N1/H5N1 Lab-Created Weaponized Flu Virus (going back 12 years) is here.

*Where Will You Get Your H1N1 Bio-Weapon Recombinant Vaccine??* Propaganda Gone Wild

*H1N1 Bio-Weapon Vaccine Takes Off* More Propaganda For The Sheeple . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Sep 1, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Bill Deagle and Dr.True Ott provide many good reasons for NOT taking the H1N1 Vaccines on the Nutrimedical Report:

Nutrimedical Report Monday Aug. 31, 2009 Hour 1

The H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus is not mutating in the southern hemisphere, because the recombinant DNA material is being introduced in the "Vaccines!" 

Nutrimedical Report Monday Aug. 31, 2009 Hour 2
 
Nutrimedical Report Monday Aug. 31, 2009 Hour 3

---------------------------------------------------------

FalseFlagFlu.com << *Go to this site* (lots of links) *and educate yourself!*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76L5q9QUkEg"]WE'RE NOT GOING TO TAKE IT!!![/ame]



> *On August 28th, 2009, the world's first public demonstration against the threat of forced vaccination, in regard to the (A)H1N1 (Human-Avian-Swine) Flu took place in Vancouver, BC, Canada, in front of the Art Gallery, on one of Vancouver's busiest streets. This event was primarily informational in nature, but also intended to send a message to the federal and provincial governments of Canada, the World Health Organization (W.H.O.) and the Pharmaceutical Industry regarding mass vaccination plans.
> 
> This was the kick-off to a national weekend of information sharing and protests across Canada. Other activists groups in both Toronto and Ottawa also participated by disseminating on their busy city streets, but many individuals in smaller towns also participated.
> 
> ...


========================================

The *detention* (FEMA Death Camps) and quarantine information on this website should blow . . . your . . . mind!!!

Cryptogon.com 



> *Florida and Iowa Quarantine Documents *
> 
> September 1st, 2009             These PDF files are hosted on the Centers for Disease Control website. I&#8217;ve dumped the unformatted text from the documents below.
> 
> ...


Cryptogon.com



> Florida: QUARANTINE OF FACILITY ORDER
> 
> Department Of Health __________ County Health Department
> 
> ...


Obama's H1N1 Speech Info @ Washington Post

Here is everything boiled down in a nutshell: The current *H1N1/H5N1 Herald/Carrier Virus* strain was deliberately created in a laboratory for ease of transmission and gestation in a vast majority of the global population, while most people exhibit "NO" symptoms at all. Zip, zero, nada, NONE. The people dying from this current carrier strain are the 'exception' and NOT the rule. As Dr. Deagle says, this virus could mutate in the global population for years before gathering the required DNA material to 'change/mutate' into several deadly strains, BUT (this is the important part), the New World Order Elites are using the 'vaccination' phase of the operation to introduce the Recombinant Genetic Material that will transform this virus into a Genocidal MONSTER (LabVirus.com). Everyone around you will be turned into walking test tubes, until the virus gathers the required DNA material and the transformation takes place. 

The same people who murdered JFK and the same people who planned and carried out the 9/11 attacks and the same people who orchestrated the U.S./Global Meltdown are the same exact people (House of Rothschild, Warburg, Rockefeller, Morgan, etc. = Chapter 3) about to cull the global population down to below 500 million people; as part of the *New World Order "Plan"* to bring in an Illuminati Utopia. 

When immortal souls and the angels look back into this *'evil age'* (Gal. 1:4), the *"Holocaust"* will refer to what is about to take place on earth. What Hitler did to the Jews is about to happen to a world-full of people just like you . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Sep 2, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Nutrimedical Report Sept 1, 2009 Hour 3 << good information on the H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus

The CDC is warning neurologists that never diseases are associated with the coming H1N1 Vaccines:

Infowars.com Story



> *CDC Warns Neurologists To Watch For Nerve Disease Following Swine Flu Shots*
> 
> *Paul Joseph Watson*
> Prison Planet.com
> ...


========================

WorldNetDaily Story



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*POLICE STATE, USA*[/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=Palatino, Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+2]Cops jump on swine-flu power: Shots heard 'round the world[/SIZE][/FONT]
> [FONT=Palatino, Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1]Pandemic bill allows health authorities to enter homes, detain without warrant [/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral​


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2009)

sheeeesh, more Alex Jones BULLSHIT


----------



## Terral (Sep 3, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Everyone should expect to see more and more 'required' H1N1 Vaccination for all Americans!

CIDRAP Story



> *H1N1 vaccination to be required for US military*
> 
> 
> Sep 2, 2009 (CIDRAP News) &#8211; Vaccination against the pandemic H1N1 influenza will be required for all uniformed US military personnel, with the immunizations starting in early October, the Department of Defense (DoD) announced yesterday.
> ...


The problem with this and related stories is that the Weaponized Flu Virus HAS YET TO MUTATE, which will 'change' the DNA sequencing and render these vaccines totally useless!!! These vaccines carry the Recombinant DNA Material that will assist the gestation/mutation/transmission process, until the current Herald/Carrier Strain is transformed into the New World Order version of a Genocidal MONSTER. Dr. Bill Deagle and his guests explain what is happening in the first and final hour of the Nutrimedical Report:

Nutrimedical Report Sept. 02, 2009 Hour 1

Nutrimedical Report Sept. 02, 2009 Hour 2

Nutrimedical Report Sept. 02, 2009 Hour 3

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 3, 2009)

hey terral, where is that martial law you were prophesied


----------



## Toro (Sep 3, 2009)

And where are all the troops?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 3, 2009)

Toro said:


> And where are all the troops?


yeah, and where are the blue helmets
weren't we supposed to be seeing those by now?


----------



## Terral (Sep 4, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Bill Deagle and Dr. True Ott provide a great overview of what is really going on with this Weaponized Flu Virus in the Nutrimedical Report on *Sept. 3, 2009* (yesterday). These doctors have their finger on the pulse of the Global Population Patient and you are wise to pay close attention to all of their updates at Nutrimedical Report.com and LabVirus.com.

Nutrimedical Report Sept. 3, 2009 Hour 1 << 'the' *most important hour* of all
Nutrimedical Report Sept. 3, 2009 Hour 2 (link to Dr. Deagle's 2006 Granada Forum Pres.)
Nutrimedical Report Sept. 3, 2009 Hour 3 (80% Global Wheat Crop At Risk! = my Survival Topic)

The most important information on this Lab-created Bio-weapon was presented by Dr. Bill Deagle at the *Granada Forum* last night (link), but I have yet to examine the details of that presentation.

LA Craigslist.org 



> *9/3: Dr Bill Deagle MD lecture on H1N1 at Granada Forum Thurs Sep 3 @ 745pm (Tarzana, CA)
> *
> World-Famous Bioweapons Whistleblower Dr. William R. Deagle MD AAEM Speaks About the H1N1 "Swine Flu" Pandemic and HHS' Toxic Weaponized Vaccination Program at Granada Forum in Tarzana CA Thurs Sep 3 @ 7:45pm
> 
> ...


--------------------------------

*Unisys* (corruption/scandal links) has won the right to compete for *FEMA Death Camp Support Contracts *(story + Google)!! These are the people making ready to create files and folders on all Americans taken to the *FEMA Death Camps* (Rex 84 Camps + Google) in accordance with provisions from the *Secret Congressional Meeting on March 13, 2008* (story with many links). 

Wake up people, because time is running out . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 4, 2009)

Terral said:


> The most important information on this Lab-created Bio-weapon was presented by Dr. Bill Deagle at the *Granada Forum* last night *but I have yet to examine the details of that presentation.*


Uh, how do you know it's the most important information if you haven't examined it yet?

I think I've finally found out your true identity Terral. You are a U.S. Congressman.


----------



## Terral (Sep 5, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Bill Deagle interviewed Desiree Rover from the Netherlands during the Nutrimedical Report yesterday.

Nutrimedical Report Link: << *bookmark this link* and listen daily

September 4, 2009 Hour 1 << Bio-Weapon Vaccination and Chemtrail Info
September 4, 2009 Hour 2
September 4, 2009 Hour 3

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8QKSMK2Ytw"]Desiree Rover: "Vaccinations, Weapons of Mass Destruction."[/ame]

Squalene: the Swine Flu Vaccines Dirty Little Secret

The "multiple flu shots" are used to turn off your immune system, inject the deadly recombinant strains DNA, THEN turn your immune system back on to create a *'cytokine storm'* (positive feedback look = Wiki) whereby *you drown in your own bodily fluids* (story).

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, you don't even bother answering our questions anymore. That means you've fallen from 9/11 "Troofer" Idiot to a mere Spammer. You should be banned.

I'll bet you're a fan of that guy Van Jones aren't you? He's a 9/11 conspiracy idiot just like  you.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 5, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Wow, you don't even bother answering our questions anymore. That means you've fallen from 9/11 "Troofer" Idiot to a mere Spammer. You should be banned.
> 
> I'll bet you're a fan of that guy Van Jones aren't you? He's a 9/11 conspiracy idiot just like  you.


when has he ever actually answered questions?
all i've ever seen him do it continue the same copy & paste


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 5, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you don't even bother answering our questions anymore. That means you've fallen from 9/11 "Troofer" Idiot to a mere Spammer. You should be banned.
> ...


He did when he started this thread back in what, April? I think he's given up lately. The Virus and FEMA camps tinfoil hat conspiracies aren't working as he wanted and yes, I believe he wanted it to be true so that he could come back here and gloat like he's the smartest person in the universe.
I think he doesn't like the fact that I made that Alex Jones PsyOps thread either and too many USMB posters nowadays just bag on him and his stupid posts.
Terral is probably some W.O.W. nerd, college dropout in search of a life.


----------



## Terral (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi DiveBomb and Mad:



DiveCon said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you don't even bother answering our questions anymore. That means you've fallen from 9/11 "Troofer" Idiot to a mere Spammer. You should be banned.
> ...



I cannot think of two more useless idiots coming to this fine USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum to pretend that *"no conspiracy exists"* (my sig). If you have no contribution to make on *'the Topic,'* then wisdom says to remain silent and *appear wise* (Prov. 17:28) to the other useless fools (like twins ) strutting around this place . . . 

Imagine how stupid both of you will look when millions and millions and millions of people start dying from the coming H1N1 Weaponized Plague, according to *Dr. True Ott* in his recent *LabVirus.com article* (link).

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 6, 2009)

Terral said:


> I cannot think of two more useless idiots coming to this fine USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum to pretend that *"no conspiracy exists"* (my sig). If you have no contribution to make on *'the Topic,'* then wisdom says to remain silent and *appear wise* (Prov. 17:28) to the other useless fools (like twins ) strutting around this place . . .
> Imagine how stupid both of you will look when millions and millions and millions of people start dying from the coming H1N1 Weaponized Plague, according to *Dr. True Ott* in his recent *LabVirus.com article* (link).


Listen up hand puppet, debunking you and your moronic theories *is a contribution* to this thread.

There were/are no FEMA death camps. There will not be any weaponized Swine Flu Virus either.

So when are *you* gonna' appear wise and stay silent? Because your postings only make you look like an Alex Jones wanna' be.

You *were* wrong. You *are* wrong. You *will be* wrong. And *we will* remain here as long as USMB exists to point it out.


----------



## Terral (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> Listen up hand puppet . . .




















GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 6, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Mad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see, you NEVER answer questions
all you do is post bullshit like this
anytime someone questions your bullshit you post more bullshit
you are a fucking waste


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 6, 2009)

Terral said:


>


Listen Hand Puppet, Van Jones got fired for believing the very same thing you do.

Think about that. You're on the wrong side of the Sanity line.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 6, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > <pic removed>
> ...


 thats all he does
he never actually answers questions


----------



## Terral (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Mad and DiveBomb:



DiveCon said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



If either of you guys have anything to contribute to the H1N1 Weaponized Flu/Medical Martial Law Topic, then by all means do something to help these readers prepare for the coming Chaos. Otherwise, please save your nonsense and stupidity for another thread. I will not waste more time chit-chatting with those without a single clue confused:). 

Dr. True Ott is speaking at an Anti-vaccination Rally in Montana and providing some excellent information on how the WHO has obtained the power to place everyone here under Medical Martial Law:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djickjWBxQM"]Dr. True Ott @ Anti-Vaccination Rally Part 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J1ouPN83j4&feature=related"]Dr. True Ott @ Anti-Vaccination Rally Part 2[/ame]

H1N1 Recombinant Virus was created at Fort Detrick Military Base (story).

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYCQRLEmx2U&feature=related"]Dr. True Ott @ Anti-Vaccination Rally Part 3[/ame]

Depopulation By Vaccination (story).

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOrXTT11Ods&feature=related"]Dr. True Ott @ Anti-Vaccination Rally Part 4[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVvWNPSlTek&feature=related"]Dr. True Ott @ Anti-Vaccination Rally Part 5[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2V0u82TBmFo&feature=related"]Scientists Question H1N1 Mass Vaccination[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 6, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Mad and DiveBomb:
> If either of you guys have anything to contribute to the H1N1 Weaponized Flu/Medical Martial Law Topic, then by all means do something to help these readers prepare for the coming Chaos.


OK Hand Puppet, here goes:
What "degree" does this guy have and from what University?
And:
Do you buy his mineral suppliments and does he whore them during his speeches?
Welcome to Mother Earth Minerals.
I tried to click on the "FAQ" but but i got a "Reported Attack Site!" warning.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's a prediction from "Dr" True Ott that didn't quite pan out:
2008 Olympics in Beijing: Perfect pandemic storm


> We received a special visit                                  from A. True Ott, PhD, ND on July 18. I have a                                  very important scoop for you, he said. Then he                                  described in detail a compelling scenario that                                  left us with a curious dilemma: Do we report our                                  belief that what Dr. True Ott said was truethat                                  something monstrous associated with the 2008                                  Olympics in Beijing is being plannedor wait                                  until we are absolutely certain. But                                  responsibility outweighs uncertainty because                                  time, as you will see, is of the essence: If we                                  wait until we are certain, it will be too late.                                  When you put all of this together, *it feels like                                  the stage has been set for the 2008 Olympic                                  Games in Beijing to kick off a global influenza                                  pandemic with a bioengineered blend of the                                  recreated H7N3 (Spanish) flu and the H5N1                                  (avian) flu virus via millions of doses of                                  vaccines that have been cultured in Chinese                                  human kidney tissue.*


More than a year has passed and no pandemic. Looks like this "Dr" has made a career out of bullshitting people and taking their money.

Hand Puppet, maybe you should just refer to him as "False" Ott from now on! 

*Fail.*


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmm. Seems "Dr" False Odd has been pushing conspiracy theories for quite some time, honing his skills perhaps?:
The Reason JFK Jr Was Murdered

*George Bush Sr. Murdered JFK!* 

This is a letter the "Dr" supposedly wrote:


> I will never forget the phone call on the 4th of July weekend, 1999 - the phone call from *John Jr.* thanking me profusely for the information and the file. When he told me that a grand jury was to be convened and *Bush was going to be indicted for the murder of his father*, I tell you, I had goose bumps.


Indicted in 24 business hours no doubt! (wink wink to those in the know)
More:


> In addition to the murder of John Sr., keep in mind the file also contained evidence concerning *CIA orders for contract murders for witnesses of the event.* There were over ten "collateral assassinations", one of which was the Dallas PD detective that was the focus of the DVD I sent you (Two Men in Dallas).


Of course the evil CIA murdered everyone involved, neatly tying up all loose ends of course. Because, you know, that how the CIA operates. 

And of course the obligatory "I don't have the proof because..." entry:


> It was about a week after John's(John Jr) plane went down. I had received about 8 calls from major news publications, (U.S. News and World Report, Time, Wall Street Journal, etc.) asking about reports that I had provided a file to John - "Did I, and *what did the file contain?*". *I denied all, and made no comment*. It was at this time that George Magazine called me as well - I think it was the editor Richard, though I am not completely certain. He told me the story was "dead" and the magazine was folding. *He also told me that all evidence went with John - and that their offices had been burgled. You are right of course, it doesn't make sense that there were not any backup files - apparently they were taken as well.*


Oh how convenient! It's interesting that all these conspiracy theories always hinge on evidence that was "stolen" or people who are dead.

How convenient!


----------



## veritas (Sep 6, 2009)

Greetings Terral.

Love your stuff. How'd I miss this forum?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 6, 2009)

veritas said:


> Greetings Terral.
> 
> Love your stuff. How'd I miss this forum?


yup it figures


----------



## Terral (Sep 9, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Doctors across the nation are saying that if you had the flu this summer, then you likely recovered from the Novel H1N1/H5N1 Flu.

ABC News Story



> *Had the Flu? It Was Probably Swine Flu*
> 
> *Despite Fears, Many Have Had &#8211; And Recovered From &#8211; New Strain*
> 
> ...


Coming down with the current Herald/Carrier Wave Flu Strain is really no big deal. However, watch out when taking the H1N1/H5N1 Flu Vaccines, because that new Recombinant DNA Material will become the mutagen that allows the current strain to mutate. If you want to become a potential *New World Order Genocidal Host*, then go right ahead and take the jab . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 9, 2009)

Translation:
"The world wide pandemic didn't  turn out as badly as we predicted. So what we'll do is say that if you had the flu this past summer then you *probably* had Swine Flu. If we can get enough "Scientists" or "Doctors" like the ones who lost their licenses in Colorado to agree, we know you lemmings will all go along with it and we can keep our jobs".


----------



## Terral (Sep 10, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Plans are in the works right now to create 'roadblocks/choke points' all around the USA for catching anyone refusing to take the H1N1 Bio-Weapon Vaccines.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ue-Sncc7Tg"]Majority Of Police Will Enforce New World Order[/ame]

Dr. Bill Deagle (Nutrimedical Report entry) is interviewing Texe Marrs about his work on *"Rothschild's Choice"* and *"The Hidden Cabal Behind the Plot to Murder America."*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLTOjQSkGDQ"]Rothschild's Choice: The Trailer[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxaqiTtoEsE&NR=1]Obama And The House Of Rothschild Part 1[/ame]

The Rothschilds, Warburgs, Morgans and Rockefellers (Chapter 3) and the other owners of the Federal Reserve are the same evil families who murdered JFK and the same people who planned and carried out the 9/11 attacks and the same people orchestrating the U.S./Global Meltdown 'and' the same people who injected the H1N1/H5N1 Lab-Created Bio-Weapon into the arm of the Global Population for the sole purpose of Global GENOCIDE. The world is right now living through the quiet before the storm that will begin when the virus mutates into a Genocidal MONSTER . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 10, 2009)

i will worry about these road blocks when your first dire prediction comes true


----------



## Terral (Sep 12, 2009)

Greetings to All:

RFID Chips may be planted inside the H1N1 Vaccines, according to Dr. Hamer and Dr. True Ott:

LabVirus.com Entry:



> Dear friends,
> 
> It appears I may have been mistaken when I said that I didn&#8217;t foresee the insertion of microchips in the vaccines. At least in Europe, this is NOT the case according to the following medical testimony by *Germany&#8217;s Dr. Hamer* (Facebook entry). (Check out Hitachi&#8217;s microchip technology &#8212; this is no laughing matter, now.)
> 
> ...


Here is my shot on what is going on: Dr. Bill Deagle and Dr. True Ott 'are' up to date on the facts about how AI (Artificial Intelligence) was used to create the current H1N1/H5N1 Recombinant Herald Virus Strain. However, they are just now coming to realize that this Bio-Weapon will be AI-assisted when the virus mutates. In other words, AI is using alien technology (AI itself was created using alien technology) to actually interface with the virus on a microscopic level 'and' systematically turn on and off key amino acids that affect each individual immune system. The inside-job bad guys can instruct AI to murder anyone on earth, according to his DNA coding and your azz is grass . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 12, 2009)

oh brother!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 12, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> oh brother!!!!!!!!


Terral is just a spammer and should be banned.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 12, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > oh brother!!!!!!!!
> ...


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!

and have his first amendment rights trampled


----------



## Terral (Sep 14, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Studies in animals say that this H1N1 Weaponized Virus has many advantages over the regular seasonal flu.

IsBlog.org Story



> *Studies in animals suggest 2009 H1N1 virus may have biological advantage over seasonal influenza*
> 
> Posted on 03 September 2009 - 11:38 by Alfie
> 
> *Story Summary:* Tests in animals showed that levels of the 2009 H1N1 virus rose more quickly than levels of the seasonal virus strains, and the new virus caused more severe disease. In line with previous findings by other research groups, the University of Maryland researchers also observed that the novel H1N1 virus was transmitted more easily from infected to uninfected ferrets than either of the two seasonal influenza viruses. The researchers were supported by the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID), part of the National Institutes of Health. When the investigators inoculated ferrets with 2009 H1N1 virus plus either seasonal H1N1 virus or seasonal H3N2 virus, the animals became co-infected with both viruses. However, only the 2009 H1N1 virus was then transmitted from co-infected ferrets to uninfected ferrets; there was no evidence that either of the seasonal flu viruses were transmitted between co-infected and uninfected animals. Some scientists have speculated that reassortant viruses may be more virulent or transmissible than either 2009 H1N1 or seasonal flu viruses alone. The investigators findings are posted on PLoS Currents: Influenza, a Web site for rapid communication of new scientific data on influenza. Submissions to PLoS Currents: Influenza are screened by a panel of leading influenza experts prior to posting but do not undergo formal peer review. The new research may be submitted later for peer review and eventual publication in scientific journals. It is the primary federal agency for conducting and supporting basic, clinical and translational medical research, and it investigates the causes, treatments and cures for both common and rare diseases. gov. Reference: D Perez et al. Fitness of pandemic H1N1 and seasonal influenza A viruses during co- infection&#8230;.Read the Full Story


The H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus spreads 2 to 3 times faster and more efficiently than the regular flu bug, because your Genocidal Murderers created a superior biological weapon. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Sep 15, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Bill Deagle and his guests provide the best information anywhere on the H1N1 Biological Weapon Virus and the dangers of taking the Vaccines:

Nutrimedical Report September 14, 2009 Hour 3

The *"C-6" Canada Bill* is akin to the *HR 875* (link = warnings) and *S425 Bills* (warnings) here in the USA:

Miami.IndyMedia.org Story:



> *ALERT- Two Bills before Congress will criminalize and end Organic Farming*
> 
> by Elizabeth Jones  _Wednesday, Jun. 03, 2009 at 8:14 PM_
> 
> ...



GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 15, 2009)

Terral said:


> Dr. Bill Deagle and his guests provide the best information anywhere on the H1N1 Biological Weapon Virus and the dangers of taking the Vaccines:
> Nutrimedical Report September 14, 2009 Hour 3


Let me guess, Dr Dill Beagle sells the nutrient suppliments that'll fight off this terrible flu pandemic right?

How much do you get Terral for bringing in more business? I'll bet you spam more sites than this one.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 15, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Dr. Bill Deagle and his guests provide the best information anywhere on the H1N1 Biological Weapon Virus and the dangers of taking the Vaccines:
> 
> ...


um, since when is Ron Paul a Senator?


----------



## Terral (Sep 16, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The truth is being presented more and more that the A/H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus was created in a Laboratory. This is the best article on the Lab-Created Biological Weapon Virus that I have seen on the internet: 

Online Journal Article:



> A/H1N1 was reassorted in a lab
> 
> By Wayne Madsen
> Online Journal Contributing Writer
> ...


The simple fact that this Biological Weapon was created in a Laboratory, 'and' the Govt is keeping that truth under wraps, should tell you that trouble is on the horizon when this virus mutates! The current H1N1 vaccines have been developed to counter the *'Herald Wave Strain'* that is mild and kills people with preexisting immune deficiency conditions. These vaccines are filled with many terrible concoctions that include the mutagen for transforming this *Carrier Strain* into a Genocidal MONSTER. The same people who created the Biological Weapon are now preparing the recombinant catalyst that will kill more than 90 percent of the population of this world.  That is what We The Stupid Sheeple get for being so STUPID (my Topic) . . . 

Dr. Deagle and his radio guests provide a good overview of what is really happening in these Nutrimedical Report entries:

GNC Live.com

Nutrimedical Report Sept. 15, 2009 Hour 1

Nutrimedical Report Sept. 15, 2009 Hour 3

----------------
LaRouchePac Article



> *Northern Hemisphere "New Flu" Peak Could Be In 6 to 8 Weeks; Sebelius Prescribes Obamacare *
> 
> September 16, 2009 (LPAC)&#8212;After extending to all 50 states over the Summer, the H1N1/09 flu took off when schools started up in mid-August in several Southeast states, and when colleges convened. There are no new, authoritative statistics, but the number of cases is growing rapidly since the U.S. racked up an estimated one million cases as of mid-Summer. So far, there have been an estimated 9,000 hospitalizations, and 600 deaths.
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## DavidS (Sep 16, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> RFID Chips may be planted inside the H1N1 Vaccines, according to Dr. Hamer and Dr. True Ott:



LOL! This takes the cake!!!


----------



## Terral (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi David with DiveBomb and Mad Scientist mentioned:



DavidS said:


> LOL! This takes the cake!!!



Just keep on laughing with Mad confused and DiveBomb cuckoo and the others without one clue as to what is really going on. Like with all of these other topics (Ten Reasons That The USA Will Be Destroyed), there is MUCH more going on with this Bio-Weapon Virus Topic than will ever be presented on this USMB Board. This *LabVirus.com article* (here) presents the truth of *'nano particles'* being used in the H1N1 Bio-Weapon Flu Vaccines. This article (here) speaks to the truth that *A.I.* (Artificial Intelligence) has been used to create several cyber/future worlds where these scenarios are played out and create the *Oracle's version* of a *New World Order Utopia*. However, what none of these articles reveal is that the nano particles provide *an A.I. interface* that provides for the manipulation of key amino acids for assisting the transmission/gestation/mutation process itself! Therefore, the RFID chips are not in the needles, but in the nano particles comprising the *nanobots* (link) that work diligently by the commands from the New World Order Puppeteers through their *A.I.* (pic) *Executioner* . . . 

Yeah, just keep on laughing . . . and by all means line up for the *H1N1 Bio-Weapon Vaccine *(pic) . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Sep 16, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Prove your vaccination, OR be escorted to a FEMA Camp . . .

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7OwPk5Z78"]Get Your Shot OR Get On The Bus!![/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNibsOXEvB8&feature=related"]CIA Swine Flu Assassinations, Vaccinations & Depopulation[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nGxO2Zqe9g"]This Video Explains How Your RFID Tag Works[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho-0SHFEgGo&feature=related"]Obama Is Reviving Hitler/Nazi Depopulation Plans For You[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kka3K4RqcjU&feature=video_response]Mass Vaccinations And Quarantines Are Planned For You[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 16, 2009)

so why will we need a bracelet if they are injecting it in the vaccine


----------



## Terral (Sep 17, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The member of our U.S. Military is breaking protocol by telling you 'the' truth about what is on the horizon. More and more people are waking to the truth that Americans will take the H1N1 Vaccine OR be loaded onto a bus for transport to a Halliburton-built FEMA Concentration Camp.
---------------------
Infowars.com Story:

*Soldier, Former State Trooper Speak Out On Forced Vaccinations          *

*Infowars*
 September 17, 2009

In the video below, a soldier claims she has trained with California police to set-up checkpoints and force vaccinations on the public. Those who refuse will be boarded on a bus and taken to a concentration camp. She includes a photo of an RFID device she claims will be used to track people and materiel. She says the military and police will use electronic bracelets to track the vaccinated.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qQ4iFI5Np8"]Urgent Message!!! Take The H1N1 Vaccine OR Be Loaded Onto The Transport Bus . . .[/ame] 

The above video will disappear in a week, so I have uploaded to my account here:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogJUu6wPoyo"]Endtimes777 Urgent Message[/ame]

(DProgram.net Article) (DProgram.net *March 13, 2008 Secret Meeting *Info) (Rex84 FEMA Camp Info)

Former Kansas state trooper Greg Evensen underscored this claim last week. &#8220;Have you been made aware of the massive roadblock plans to stop all travelers for a vaccine bracelet (stainless steel band with a micro-chip on board) that will force you to take the shot?&#8221; Evensen wrote on July 29. &#8220;Refuse it? You will be placed on a prison bus and taken to a quarantine camp. What will you do when your children are NOT allowed into school without the shot? What will you do when you are not allowed into the workplace without the vaccine paperwork? Buy groceries? Go to the bank? Shop anywhere?? Get on a plane, bus or train? Use the toilet in the mall? Nope. Police officers will become loathed, feared, despised and remembered for their &#8216;official&#8217; duties.&#8221; 

 Mr. Evensen made the following comment at an event in Texas: (More)
-------------------
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doYvhldBFTg&feature=related"]Many Thanks To Endtimes777 For Speaking The Truth[/ame]

Endtimes777 Follow Up

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Sep 17, 2009)

Terral if this doesn't go down like you're claiming by fucking _OCTOBER 15th_ like the girl said, don't fucking show your face around here anymore.


----------



## Terral (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> Terral if this doesn't go down like you're claiming by fucking _OCTOBER 15th_ like the girl said, don't fucking show your face around here anymore.



This Medical Martial Law stuff 'is' going down very soon . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8DF1PGAcCw"]Wake Up People . . . [/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnKQk_ECE7U&feature=related]Military To Backup FEMA[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 17, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Terral if this doesn't go down like you're claiming by fucking _OCTOBER 15th_ like the girl said, don't fucking show your face around here anymore.


he first said it was gonna happen on july 27th
the boy is totally delusional


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey what's that *RFID *device she refers to at the end of the first video? Well here it is:

Morovision IR-14 - Phoenix Junior IR Beacon MVA-IR-14. Morovision Night Vision.


> *Morovision IR-14 - Phoenix IR Beacon* emits a covert signal that is visible at long ranges when viewed with night vision devices. The simple *Phoenix Junior* flashes a constant signal *when the battery is attached*. The programmable *Phoenix* and *Phoenix Visible* include an encoding capability that can be set with any metallic object such as a coin. All *beacons* are easy to use and operate underwater or through clothing such as in a pocket.


You've been had AGAIN Terral! It just a fuckin' beacon!  Disabling it is as simple as taking the 9volt battery off! I found a few on E-Bay as well:

Phoenix Junior/Jr IR Transmitter Infrared Marker Beacon - eBay (item 380141369249 end time Jul-27-09 19:35:51 PDT)


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 17, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Hey what's that *RFID *device she refers to at the end of the first video? Well here it is:
> 
> Morovision IR-14 - Phoenix Junior IR Beacon MVA-IR-14. Morovision Night Vision.
> 
> ...


how the hell will THAT fit in a syringe?


----------



## Terral (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi DiveBomb, with Mad Scientist and Paulie mentioned:



DiveCon said:


> he first said it was gonna happen on july 27th
> the boy is totally delusional



I have been sending out warnings about Medical Martial Law since long before July 21, 2009, or July 27, 2009 (story). The *FEMA Bio-Terror War Games* represented a good opportunity for the New World Order Elites to inject the mutagen (recombinant catalyst of the coming 'killer wave') into the general population, which is the reason that I sent out those warnings. Now we know that the 'second wave' will begin sometime this fall 'and' these warnings from *Endtimes777* about *Military H1N1 Vaccination Checkpoints/Roadblocks* for *October 15* represent another good reason to prepare for when the crap hits the proverbial fan!!! 

The warning signs are everywhere and *DiveBomb/Mad Scientist* confused: and *Paulie* cuckoo simply have no clue. These are the guys coming to the Conspiracy Theories Forum every damned day to pretend that *'no conspiracy exists'* (my sig) . . . 

Here is where the rubber meets the road in this H1N1 Bio-Weapon Debate: If Dive and Mad and Pauline are right,  then all of this represents hypothetical deliberation your entertainment. However, when I and Dr. Bill Deagle and Dr. True Ott and Endtimes777 turn out to be right (and we are right), THEN a lot of unprepared people are about to die like Hitler and the Nazis murdered the Jews in Concentration Camps and Gas Chambers, so on and so forth.

My hands are clean, because everyone here has been warned repeatedly . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 18, 2009)

Terral said:


> Here is where the rubber meets the road in this H1N1 Bio-Weapon Debate: If Dive and Mad and Pauline are right,  then *all of this represents your entertainment.*


You used to call us "fools", now you admit we may be right. Glad to see you're finally waking up.


----------



## Terral (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> You used to call us "fools", now you admit we may be right. Glad to see you're finally waking up.



No sir. The crap is about to hit the fan 'and' when you finally have to admit that "*Terral was right all along!*," then many of you will already be dying, or in a FEMA Concentration Camp, or already dead.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd1nUspi0E0"]The Warning Signs Are EVERYWHERE!!![/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKlkVLgarzU&feature=related"]FEMA Concentration Camps For YOU . . .[/ame]

Operation Garden Plot Info

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 18, 2009)

Terral said:


> The warning signs are everywhere and *DiveBomb/Mad Scientist* confused: and *Paulie* cuckoo simply have no clue. These are the guys coming to the Conspiracy Theories Forum every damned day to pretend that *'no conspiracy exists'* (my sig) . . .


What you refer to as "pretend" is what most people would call "debunking". Try not to get your panties in a twist.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Mad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you tell us where these "FEMA camps" are, and dont post a fucking video, i wont watch it
tell us WHERE they are


----------



## Paulie (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm supposed to believe that in a little more than 3 fucking weeks, we're going to go from things being the way they are now, to checkpoints all over the country with people being tagged like cattle with fucking beacon devices for not taking a damn shot??

Get the fuck out of here Terral you fucking naive bastard.  If the government _was_ going to do something like that, they'd first need to confiscate the people's weapons.  That would take months if not YEARS.  They'd also have to have the media injecting the fear into people over a long amount of time to GET them to accept a vaccine or otherwise be taken away in a bus to somewhere unknown.  This would probably have to include stories being reported such as "1000's die from swine flu in NYC" or anything similar to that.

How would this kind of thing POSSIBLY go down in the next 3 & 1/2 weeks?

I'm not even going to give you your _NOVEMBER 15th_ contingency of the "second wave" or whatever you're calling it these days.  Because that's STILL not enough time to make this kind of thing happen.

You're a stupid man, Terral.  Probably even more stupid than the sheep you have so much disdain for.  In fact, you ARE one of those sheep, just on a different level.


----------



## Toro (Sep 18, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Terral if this doesn't go down like you're claiming by fucking _OCTOBER 15th_ like the girl said, don't fucking show your face around here anymore.



Terral said that martial law and 1 million foreign troops were coming to American soil on July 27.

And that worked out well, didn't it?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Toro said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Terral if this doesn't go down like you're claiming by fucking _OCTOBER 15th_ like the girl said, don't fucking show your face around here anymore.
> ...


well, they must just be in hiding, waiting for the right time to move


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 18, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...


We can't *see* them because they're *wearing camoflauged fatigues!*

Think man, *THINK!*


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 18, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


ah, so THAT explains it

well, it all makes sense now


----------



## Terral (Sep 19, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Bill Deagle is warning that many people are about to die in the upcoming 'Super Storm' from the Second Wave of this H1N1 911-like attack. My original suspicions that the Mexican Swine Flu 'Event' back in April was a precursor to the upcoming 911-like Attack turned out to be 'right on.' Whatever happens, DO NOT TAKE THE H1N1 BIO-WEAPON VACCINE!!!!

GCN Live.Com Podcast Website << Bookmark and listen daily

Nutrimedical Report Sept. 18, 2009 Swine11 Special Hour 1
Nutrimedical Report Sept. 18, 2009 Swine11 Special Hour 2
Nutrimedical Report Sept. 18, 2009 Swine11 Special Hour 3

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Sep 19, 2009)

They turned out to be right because some guy named Bill Deagle says so?

Are you serious?

Terral, I won't be taking this vaccine and neither will my family.  I also think it's a little strange that they already have a vaccine when it hasn't mutated yet, but my reasons for not taking it are nothing like yours.  I think you're a lunatic.  You don't seem to have a single fucking clue how the government operates.  You're a stupid fucking idiot if you think the government can have this entire country locked down in the next 3.5 weeks with checkpoints all over, sticking "beacon devices" on people's wrists and hauling them off on buses for refusing a needle in their arms.

Instead of spending 3 precious hours of my life listening to the entire podcast, why don't you just sum it up for us in your own words?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 19, 2009)

Paulie said:


> They turned out to be right because some guy named Bill Deagle says so?
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> ...


wait, i thought the *vaccine *was how they were doing the device


----------



## Paulie (Sep 19, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > They turned out to be right because some guy named Bill Deagle says so?
> ...



Stay tuned to the thread for more info I guess.  They're still working on the final plans.  Might be a bracelet, might be a needle with a microchip inside the vaccine, might be a monkey from somewhere in Africa.


----------



## Terral (Sep 21, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Len Horowitz from this video . . .

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBeKB7aKzOs[/ame]

. . .  has filed suit with the FBI concerning the Bio-Weapon Vaccine Campaign about to be jammed down your throat:

Infowars Story



> *Len Horowitz Files Pandemic Charges with FBI in NYC*
> 
> *Federal Jack*
> September 16, 2009
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Sep 21, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Bill Deagle gives an excellent presentation on the H1N1 Virus at the Granada Forum:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qnpesc436mQ&feature=player_embedded"]Dr. Bill Deagle:Origins Of H1N1 Pandemic Flu  1 of 10[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNB5mxNRNBM&feature=related"]Origins Of H1N1 Pandemic Flu Part 2 of 10[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovyq2LUwevU&feature=related"]Origins Of H1N1 Pandemic Flu Part 3 of 10[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wiAvyEpzQq4&feature=related"]Origins Of H1N1 Pandemic Flu Part 4 of 10[/ame]
video 4 and 5 are duplicates
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU7OO-td_8Y&feature=related"]Origins Of H1N1 Pandemic Flu Part 6 of 10[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WRy1H5nAtY&feature=related]Origins Of H1N1 Pandemic Flu Part 7 of 10[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 21, 2009)

I like how he says "quasi".  "Kway-Zee"! "Kway-Zee Scientific" and "Kway-Zee" Corporate! (4:30 in the video). I've always pronounced it "Kwah-Zee" but hey...

Kway-Zee Terral is more like it. "Shhh! Be berry berry quiet. I'm huntin' conspiracy theories!"


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 21, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> Dr. Bill Deagle gives an excellent presentation on the H1N1 Virus at the Granada Forum:


You already posted that Terral. I remember because you said it contained "Important Info" but that you hadn't reviewed it yet. To which I replied:

"Well how would *you* know if you haven't seen it?" 

Your handlers are getting sloppy.


----------



## Terral (Sep 22, 2009)

Greetings to All:

I ran out of time to edit the above post, so the final  segments of Dr. Bill's Swine11 Granada Presentation appear in this post:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-E-sefiR3k&feature=related"]Origins Of The H1N1 Pandemic Flu Part 8 of 10[/ame] 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXCWPCEiANA&feature=related"]Origins Of The H1N1 Pandemic Flu Part 9 of 10[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfTbr3XCTUA&feature=related"]Origins Of The H1N1 Pandemic Flu Part 10 of 10[/ame]

BTW . . . Canada's H1N1 "Plan" says . . .

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1OSoL1tSAM&feature=fvw]. . . Send Body Bags . . .[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 22, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings to All:
> ...


i wonder what terral will do when THIS latest prediction fails to happen

in biblical times he would have been stoned as a false prophet


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 22, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> i wonder what terral will do when THIS latest prediction fails to happen.
> in biblical times he would have been stoned as a false prophet


I think the "stoned" part would apply to Terral. 

"Have you ever looked at your hands? I mean, *really* looked at your hands?"


----------



## Terral (Sep 23, 2009)

Greetings to all:

Dell Children's Hospital is using tents starting today, because of so many children with the presumed Swine Flu:

Statesman.com/News Story



> PUBLIC HEALTH
> 
> *Swamped with flu patients, Dell Children's Medical Center sets up triage tents*
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Sep 23, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The Govt has been preparing for Swine11 Genocide of the planet for some time:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pw10uVBoAC8&feature=related"]Doomsday Underground FEMA Bases[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QUdXlipxD0"]Dollar And US Govt Collapse Begins Nov 2009[/ame]

[[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkYYuNIIv2M&feature=related]Super Depression Is Coming!![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Sep 24, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Many thanks to Eots for posting the link to this Fox News Video on another thread (here):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXSB2oca7f8]9/22/09 Judge Napolitano on Forced Vaccinations in Massachusetts[/ame]

-------------

KWQC.com Story



> *Quad City Hospitals Make Flu Shots Mandatory*
> 
> Updated: Sep 22, 2009 01:26 PM
> 
> ...


I have family working inside hospitals and they are being required to take the lethal H1N1 Swine11 Vaccine! The time is coming very soon when everyone will be required to take the deadly vaccine, OR else . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 24, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Many thanks to Eots for posting the link to this Fox News Video on another thread (here):
> 
> ...



next week ?


----------



## Terral (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi Dill:



dilloduck said:


> next week ?



The Medical Martial Law Wargames are going on all across the nation. Your time to prepare is almost over . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Dill:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and when it doesnt happen???

will you seek out professional help?


----------



## Terral (Sep 24, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Navy Soldiers were given the Swine11 Flu Shot 'and' quarantined from the general population 'and' some of the guinea pigs are dying . . . 

Resistnet.com Story

-------------------
*Navy Soldiers are dying from swine flu shot*



Posted by Lynn Dartez on September 23, 2009 at 9:08am
View Lynn Dartez's blog
 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfAfuEa8wu8"]ALERT!! Navy Soldiers DYING After Swine Flu Injections![/ame]
-------------------
GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 24, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Navy Soldiers were given the Swine11 Flu Shot 'and' quarantined from the general population 'and' some of the guinea pigs are dying . . .
> 
> ...


um, the navy doesnt have "soldiers"
they have "sailors"


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 24, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> um, the navy doesnt have "soldiers"
> they have "sailors"


Well maybe some of the sailors boyfriends are soldiers! 

Which reminds me of a joke:
"Did ya hear about they Gay Whale spotted up in San Francisco bay? It was biting the noses off of submarines and sucking all the seamen out!"


----------



## Paulie (Sep 24, 2009)

LOL, a youtube video that's really just some muddy audio of a dude saying some navy "soldiers" are dying.

What more info do we really need other than that to be convinced?

I know I'M sold.


----------



## Modbert (Sep 24, 2009)

terral said:


> gl,
> 
> terral


----------



## Terral (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Dog:



Dogbert said:


> View attachment 8232














Thank you very much for the excellent contribution to the Conspiracy Theory Topic . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]. . . *Dog*bert . . . Get It? :0)[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Sep 25, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiYEPEnwYXE"][/ame][ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BECI2dLV3cY]DO NOT Take The Deadly H1N1 Vaccine!!![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Sep 25, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1z7KSEnyxw]Doctor Admits Vaccine Is More Deadly Than Swine Flu[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Sep 25, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Unfictional.com Story



> *Joseph Moshe (MOSSAD Microbiologist): &#8220;Swine flu vaccine is bioweapon&#8221;*
> 
> Today, the MSM are not talking about this case any more. Yesterday, they wanted us to believe that Joseph Moshe was a nutcase and a terrorist, arrested for threatening to bomb the White House. Interesting detail about his arrest (the &#8220;Westwood standoff&#8221 was that he seemed to be immune to the 5 cans of tear gas and 5 gallons of law-enforcement grade  pepper spray they pumped into his face. He very calmly remained in his car, as the video footage of his arrest shows.
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Sep 25, 2009)

Greetings to All:

PrisonPlanet Story



> *                              French scientist : French military told to get ready for forced vaccinations                         *
> 
> FightBackH1N1
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 25, 2009)

terral, do you ever actually leave your compound?


----------



## Terral (Sep 25, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Information is streaming in on Navy ships and quarantined crew suffering from taking the H1N1 Vaccine. Dr. Deagle and his radio guest lead with the story in Hour 1 of the *Nutrimedical Report* (GCN Live.com link + Hour 1 link << click and listen). This kind of information about the deadly H1N1 Vaccine is not carried by the mainstream media . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 25, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Information is streaming in on Navy ships and quarantined crew suffering from taking the H1N1 Vaccine. Dr. Deagle and his radio guest lead with the story in Hour 1 of the *Nutrimedical Report* (GCN Live.com link + Hour 1 link << click and listen). This kind of information about the deadly H1N1 Vaccine is not carried by the mainstream media . . .
> 
> ...


ah, Bill Deagle again


----------



## Terral (Sep 26, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The evidence says that *Novartis* *Pharmaceuticals* (Homepage) patented the *Triple-triple Recombinant H1N1/H5N1 Virus* (mischaracterized as "Swine Flu") for the purpose of "Mass Murder."

Rense.com Article



> *[SIZE=+3]Startling New Evidence That The 'Swine    Flu' Pandemic Is Man-Made[/SIZE]*
> *[SIZE=+2]
> Novartis Patent Detailed And Mass Murder Charged[/SIZE]*[SIZE=+1]
> [/SIZE]
> ...


     GL,

Terral


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2009)

Terral, what happens on October 2nd when you're still around posting bullshit? Was that crazy woman and you going to make videos finally admitting you're full of shit?


----------



## Terral (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Dog:



Dogbert said:


> Terral, what happens on October 2nd when you're still around posting bullshit? Was that crazy woman and you going to make videos finally admitting you're full of shit?



If dogs could actually read, then you would know that the military/police checkpoints/roadblocks are scheduled to begin on October 15, 2009 and NOT on October 1, 2009. The *October 15, 2009* date was given by EndTimes777 in the first video in my *Opening Post here* (link). The October 1, 2009 warning date is given to people on the 'red list' (like me) who are scheduled to be rounded up starting 'two weeks' (Officer Jack McLamb) before Medical Martial Law is declared. 

If you use your paw to select video #2 in *the same Opening Post* (link again), then perhaps you can subtract 'two weeks' from *EndTimes777 "October 15, 2009" date* and find the *October 1, 2009 warning date* for 'RED LISTERS.' 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQwmfjjKPEM"]Red List Information[/ame]

I do not expect that the idiot dog running around this USBM Board will be on any Red List, or any other list for that matter. You will likely be the very first in line to take the lethal H1N1 Vaccine. I only listed *Ten Reasons That The USA Will Be Destroyed* (link), but there are obviously many more than just ten. The USA is filled to the brim with little doggy versions of village idiots cuckoo . . .   

GL,

Terral


----------



## Modbert (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes, you are a "red lister". So therefore you'll be taken away around October 1st. That was my whole point of my question.

And to further continue my questioning, what happens when nothing is changed on October 16th?


----------



## Terral (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Doggy:



Dogbert said:


> Yes, you are a "red lister". So therefore you'll be taken away around October 1st. That was my whole point of my question.
> 
> And to further continue my questioning, what happens when nothing is changed on October 16th?



Ask your questions in the latter half of October. The point is that my warning dates are taken from the testimony of U.S. Military and Police Officer Testimony shown to you in the videos (*Endtimes777* and *Jack McLamb*). Are you paying any attention at all confused ????? This is NOT a case of Terral simply pulling a date out of thin air, but my conclusions are based upon evidence to support claims and the *OP 'hypothesis/premise/proposal.'* We will all watch and see if *Endtimes777 'and' Jack McLamb are right or wrong*; but my job as a USMB Conspiracy Theory writer is to gather the facts and present the case. Right? Of course. 

This 'is' the USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum. Right? Obviously. So stop acting surprised to see a wide range of "Conspiracy Theories" from these USMB registered members. Presenting 'our' Conspiracy Theories is our reason for being here in the first place . . .  

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Sep 26, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Washington State has suspended mercury limits for people taking the H1N1 Vaccine "to improve access" (BS).

DOH.wa.gov/news



> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*You        are here: DOH Home*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*        »  News Releases Home      »  09-154*[/FONT]             *[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Search          | Employees[/FONT]*​ *For immediate release:* September 24, 2009   (09-154)
> 
> Contacts:
> Michele Roberts, Immunization Program CHILD Profile     360-236-3720
> ...


Not only do the lethal H1N1 Vaccines contain mercury, but the levels are higher than allowed by Law!!! The State wants to ensure that even pregnant mothers and children are killed in the coming Genocidal Plague . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 26, 2009)

so you just keep changing the dates when your "prophesies" fail to happen


FALSE PROPHET


----------



## Terral (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi DiveBomb:



DiveCon said:


> so you just keep changing the dates when your "prophesies" fail to happen
> 
> FALSE PROPHET



And DiveBomb continues playing the village idiot. Look at the *'Three Wave Pandemic Chart' *for the *1918 Spanish/Kansas H5N1 Flu* and tell everyone what you see. 






The 'Second Wave' started in the fall of 1918  right around *October 1, 1918* with the regular flu season. This is 'evidence' that the experts might be right that the current *H1N1/H5N1 Bio-Weapon "Second Wave"* might be ready to mutate in the coming week. This coincides with the testimony of *Endtimes777* (first video) and her warnings that military checkpoints and roadblocks are to be set up on *October 15, 2009* in conjunction with local police forces; because the Bio-weapon 'is' scheduled to MUTATE. 

This is the kind of 'evidence' that I use to support my 'hypothesis' that bad things are on the horizon. Red listers should be watching the News very carefully for signs that the Bio-weapon has mutated, because Medical Martial Law 'is' coming and the crap is about to hit the fan. Jack Mclamb (second video) says that anyone on the red list (like me) should anticipate trouble starting 'two weeks' before Medical Martial Law is declared; which takes us back to *October 1, 2009*. 

Should the evidence from my sources turn out to be 'right on,' then those prepared for trouble are  ready 'and' those among you unprepared will be broadsided by a freight train going 500 miles per hour . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Sep 27, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The U.S. Govt injected/infected members of our U.S. Navy with the H1N1 Bio-weapon Virus Vaccine and some are dying.

TheGadFlyBlog.com 



> *Rumor: NAVY qua guinea pigs INFECTED WITH H1N1 Because of Vaccine*
> 
> This is an uncomfirmed report from Bob Chapman of The International Forecaster
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 27, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi DiveBomb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and terral keeps proving how massive an idiot he can be


----------



## Terral (Sep 28, 2009)

Greetings to All:



> *California Swine Flu Checkpoint Identified? *
> 
> *Paul Joseph Watson*
> Prison Planet.com
> ...


​
GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 28, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you just blindly believe everything Alex Jones says, dont ya?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 28, 2009)

Putting up a video on YouTube doesn't qualify as "testimony" either.


----------



## Terral (Sep 29, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Boston.bizjournal.com Story



> Tuesday, September 29, 2009, 11:49am EDT
> *
> Survey: Anxiety over H1N1 on the rise*
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Sep 29, 2009)

Greetings to All:

FoxNews.com Story



> *H1N1 Picks Up Steam One Week Before Vaccine Becomes Available*
> 
> Tuesday, September 29, 2009
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Sep 29, 2009)

Greetings to All:

CBSNews.com Story



> September 29, 2009 11:28 AM               *
> 
> Health Care Workers Protest Mandatory H1N1 Vaccination*
> 
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YElg1EaGYKc&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, I *am* shocked! School starts and kids begin infecting each other at schools and University dorms just as winter begins to set in. Fall is usually the time frame of when (and if) I get a cold. Who'd uh thunk it?

When 26,000 people die of H1N1 or whatever it's supposed to mutate into, *it will equal deaths from a regular flu season*.

Thanks for helping spread the panic Terral.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 29, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Wow, I *am* shocked! School starts and kids begin infecting each other at schools and University dorms just as winter begins to set in. Fall is usually the time frame of when (and if) I get a cold. Who'd uh thunk it?
> 
> When 26,000 people die of H1N1 or whatever it's supposed to mutate into, *it will equal deaths from a regular flu season*.
> 
> Thanks for helping spread the panic Terral.


well, he only has 2 more days to spread the panic


----------



## Paulie (Sep 29, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I *am* shocked! School starts and kids begin infecting each other at schools and University dorms just as winter begins to set in. Fall is usually the time frame of when (and if) I get a cold. Who'd uh thunk it?
> ...



I know I personally can't wait, can you?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 29, 2009)

Paulie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...


naw, i just think he needs to seek out professional help
just as all the troofers do and the rest of the morons that actually believe Alex Jones and his bullshit


----------



## Terral (Sep 30, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2Kr3gA4-Rs&feature=youtube_gdata"]America Preparing For Medical Martial Law[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0kLM-Am5zE&feature=fvw"]Obama Is Ready To "Change It" Using "Mass Quarantines"[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCDwQZi3caU&feature=related"]H1N1 Swine Flu RFID Bracelets - FEMA Camps[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl2NJGk5254&feature=related"]Govt Will Vaccinate The Sheeple By Force[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnQ0sjNbpjE]Camp FEMA Trailer[/ame]

Dr. Bill Deagle and his guests address this topic in the third hour of the Nutrimedical Report:

September 29, 2009 Hour 3

CampFEMA.com << More Info

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Sep 30, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Lyndon LaRouche is predicting an *Economic Crash 2009* (my Survival Topic) for *October 12-15*, which just happens to coincide with *Endtimes777's* prediction of military/police checkpoints/roadblocks from the Opening Post (here). 

LaRouchePAC.com September 29, 2009 Update
LaRouchePAC.com September 30, 2009 Update 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 30, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Lyndon LaRouche is predicting an *Economic Crash 2009* (my Survival Topic) for *October 12-15*, which just happens to coincide with *Endtimes777's* prediction of military/police checkpoints/roadblocks from the Opening Post (here).
> 
> ...


but hasnt he been predicting that for EVERY year since the 60's?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 30, 2009)

btw, shouldnt you be preparing for your arrest tomorrow?


----------



## JD_2B (Sep 30, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The more I look through the Mexican Swine Flu evidence, the more this looks like *the Event* my *Inside-Job Terrorist Model* has been predicting for years. In fact, this story appears to be growing into *An Advanced Biowar Event*
> 
> ...



Terral- H1N1 isn't even that big of a deal, man.. Besides, viruses are mutative in nature. The flu virus mutates every year. That is no big secret, hence the need to get an annual innoculation. It is still considered unlikely that H1N1 will mutate with the avian flu even.. 

Interesting conspiracy theory, though..  I think it was well thought out, overall. I bet you are glad that it is not accurate!! <whew!!, right??!>


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 30, 2009)

JD_2B said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings to All:
> ...


Terral might not get to see this
he is a "red lister" and as such will be apprehended by FEMA tomorrow


----------



## Gamolon (Oct 1, 2009)

Is today the big day for Terral?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 1, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Lyndon LaRouche is predicting an *Economic Crash 2009* (my Survival Topic) for *October 12-15*, which just happens to coincide with *Endtimes777's* prediction of military/police checkpoints/roadblocks from the Opening Post (here).
> 
> ...



"Lyndon LaRouche"

Oh no he didn't play the "LaRouche card" just now...did he?  

I guess self respect and the human desire to get away from ridicule aren't something you'll find in Fecal


----------



## candycorn (Oct 1, 2009)

Gamolon said:


> Is today the big day for Terral?



I work as the traffic manager for a major healthcare organization...we like to think of ourselves as Major anyway.  

We get our vaccines in next week.  If you don't hear from me two weeks from now, you may not want to get yours...I'm first in line to get the shot.


----------



## Terral (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> I work as the traffic manager for a major healthcare organization...we like to think of ourselves as Major anyway.
> 
> We get our vaccines in next week.  If you don't hear from me two weeks from now, you may not want to get yours...I'm first in line to get the shot.



They can give me the H1N1/H5N1 Triple-triple Recombinant Bio-Weapon Mutagen, and make me a walking test tube GMP (Genetically Modified Person), when they climb over the dead bodies and pry the gun from my dead cold hands. Everyone here has been warned repeatedly that we are currently looking at the *"Herald/Carrier Wave Virus Strain,"* AND the *'mutagen'* (activating catalyst) is . . . IN . . . THE . . . LETHAL . . . VACCINE!!!! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNNkXH-s3Bk"]Listen To Dr. Horowitz Describing H1N1 Global Genocide!!! Part 1 of 6[/ame]
FluScam.com << Link to Dr. Horowitz's Site
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TxzhKl5eYM&feature=related"]Dr. Horowitz: H1N1 Global Genocide Part 2 of 6[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7NHJtWdljQ&feature=related"]Dr. Horowitz: H1N1 Global Genocide Part 3 of 6[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4h-YX568Mog&feature=related"]Dr. Horowitz: H1N1 Global Genocide Part 4 of 6[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSTA4JhJSOc&feature=related"]Dr. Horowitz: H1N1 Global Genocide Part 5 of 6[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJH2XzqtpLw&feature=related]Dr. Horowitz: H1N1 Global Genocide Part 6 of 6[/ame]

Those among you refusing to '*heed*' these warnings are 

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Oct 1, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*You remind me of that dumbass who stands on the street corner with a bullhorn a few miles north of my house and constantly predicts the rapture.  Someday he'll be right; I can't say the same for you.*


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 1, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude(not the poster known as dude), seriously, NO ONE IS GOING TO *FORCE *YOU TO TAKE THE VACCINE 

*PERIOD*


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 1, 2009)

candycorn said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Candy:
> ...


i tend to agree


----------



## Terral (Oct 1, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Americans should anticipate this kind of treatment in the coming weeks right here in the USA.

TheFluCase.com Story



> *IRISH GOVERNMENT PLANS MANDATORY "SWINE FLU" JABS OR JAIL             *
> 
> Last Updated on Tuesday, 15 September 2009 13:40                                             Tuesday, 15 September 2009 09:41
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 1, 2009)

wait, your STILL here?
how come you haven't been picked up yet?


----------



## Terral (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> *You remind me of that dumbass who stands on the street corner with a bullhorn a few miles north of my house and constantly predicts the rapture.  Someday he'll be right; I can't say the same for you.*



Thank you very much. I take your comments as a definite compliment. :0) Here is the deal: Anyone who believes *this EMPTY HOLE* (my Topic) . . .







. . .  is a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner *'is' worthy* to be utterly destroyed from among the people (#7). Anyone who believes a 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into *this standing E-ring Wall* ( my Topic) . . .






. . . *'is' worthy* to be utterly destroyed from among the people (#8). Therefore, I *fully expect* Candy to be standing in front of the line for the H1N1/H5N1 Bio-Weapon Vaccine. Some of you might want to read *my challenge to Dr. Bill Deagle and Dr. True Ott* (here) concerning their misinterpretations about the *"Rapture"* . . . :0)

GL with that too,

Terral


----------



## eots (Oct 1, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Candy:
> ...



telling you refusal will cost you your job ..is force..keeping your children out of school then charging you with truancy... is force.. threat of quaritne..is force


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 1, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...


no it isnt


----------



## eots (Oct 1, 2009)

force n.
Synonyms: force, compel, coerce, constrain, oblige, obligate


----------



## Terral (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi Eots:



eots said:


> telling you refusal will cost you your job ..is force..keeping your children out of school then charging you with truancy... is force.. threat of quaritne..is force



What these *911Truth/Swine11 Deniers* confused fail to realize is that we are now in the quite period just before the coming STORM. The H1N1/H5N1 Bio-Weapon Virus is about to MUTATE by way of the Lethal Vaccine Program. The same inside-job terrorists who planned and carried out the 9/11 attacks are now launching their Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Campaign, which includes foreign troops taking over many of our prison facilities/FEMA Concentration Camps. Check out this video about the transition going on in *Hardin, Montana* . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL3mqnQFdMM&feature=related]Hardin Montana - Police State In America!!![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Oct 1, 2009)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...


*
Thats how we roll baby.  *


----------



## eots (Oct 1, 2009)

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



we ?..you are just another victim..you don't roll... you roll over


----------



## Terral (Oct 1, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Those among you taking the regular flu shot and avoiding the H1N1 shot need to take notes:

Crofsblogs Story



> *Canada: Seasonal flu shot may increase H1N1 risk*
> 
> September 23, 2009
> 
> As if the vaccination issue weren't complicated already, CBCnews.ca drops a bombshell: Seasonal flu shot may increase H1N1 risk. Excerpt:Preliminary research suggests the seasonal flu shot may put people at greater risk for getting swine flu, CBC News has learned.​"This is some evidence that has been floated. It hasn't been validated yet, it's very preliminary," cautioned Dr. Don Low, microbiologist-in-chief at Mount Sinai Hospital in Toronto.​"This is obviously important data to help guide policy decisions. How can we best protect people against influenza?"​It's important to validate the information to make sure it's not just a fluke, and that the observation is confirmed elsewhere such as in the Southern Hemisphere, which just completed its seasonal flu season, Low added.​Four Canadian studies involved about 2,000 people in Ontario, Quebec, British Columbia and Alberta, sources told CBC News. Researchers found people who had received the seasonal flu vaccine in the past were more likely to get sick with the H1N1 virus.​Researchers know that, theoretically, when people are exposed to bacteria or a virus, it can stimulate the immune system to create antibodies that facilitate the entry of another strain of the virus. Dengue fever is one example, Low said.​The latest finding raises questions about the order in which to get flu shots.​Across Canada, public health authorities are debating the idea of shortening, delaying or scrapping their seasonal flu vaccination campaign in favour of mass inoculation against H1N1.​The main reason is that H1N1 may be the dominant strain of influenza circulating when the fall flu season hits, meaning it could be a waste of time and resources to mount a seasonal flu vaccine campaign.​Shorter version: Wait for more information about the efficacy and safety of seasonal flu vaccinations.


GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 1, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Those among you taking the regular flu shot and avoiding the H1N1 shot need to take notes:
> 
> ...


wow they are getting sloppy
they still havent got you yet?


----------



## Terral (Oct 4, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Take the H1N1 Bio-Weapon Shot, OR . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Wb_8wEYyzY&feature=related"]... Get On The FEMA Death Camp Bus ...[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_3bCD4TdDg&feature=related"]Will You Go Quietly?????????? . . .[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iBcI05t5tA&feature=related"]YOU ... Are The ... "Domestic Terrorists" ... Destined For ... ... Camp FEMA ...[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYD-T8jBG_c&feature=related]Camp FEMA Is NOW Hiring All Positions[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Take the H1N1 Bio-Weapon Shot, OR . . .
> 
> ...


why should ANYONE believe ANYTHING you say

you have been wrong so many times you SHOULD be too fucking embarrassed to show your face anywhere


----------



## Terral (Oct 5, 2009)

Greetings to All:

*States Preparing for Mandatory H1N1 (Swine Flu) Vaccinations*

DailyMotion.com Video << Click here to see video

Swine Flu Shot Protests May Spark Next Round Of Tea Parties

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> *States Preparing for Mandatory H1N1 (Swine Flu) Vaccinations*
> 
> ...


ah, dailymotion, the French version of youtube


----------



## Terral (Oct 5, 2009)

Greetings to All:

This report from NHS News in the UK says that H1N1 cases are up 45 percent in one week:

NHS News Story



> *Swine flu latest from the NHS                                                      *
> 
> *Last updated: 11.00 BST*
> 
> ...


This *"October 15, 2009" Timetable* (my Topic = see Endtimes777 Video) is also being thrown around here in the USA, as if the *Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program* (link) 'is' running on a precise schedule. These monsters do not want to start culling the population in one area ahead of the other, because the Sheeple will figure out what is going on . . . 

A-H1N1 Pandemic Sounding More Like 1918 Flu

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 5, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> This report from NHS News in the UK says that H1N1 cases are up 45 percent in one week:
> 
> ...


so, you will not be posting here after the 15th?


----------



## Terral (Oct 6, 2009)

Greetings to All:

October 5, 2009 is 'the day' to mark on your calender that the 'culling stage' of Swine11 officially began:

LabVirus.Com



> Today - 5 Oct 2009 - could very well be Ground Zero for "Swine-Eleven"
> 
> Reuters: Swine flu vaccination effort starts Monday: CDC
> 
> ...


*October 5, 2009!!!* Mark this day on your calender to mark the day that the H1N1/H5N1/H3N2 Mutagen was injected into the arm of We The Stupid Sheeple . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Oct 6, 2009)

Greetings to All:

SnardFarker.ning.com AP Story



> *Gov. Schwarzenegger signs executive order allowing CA agencies to bypass state contracting rules when responding to H1N1 swine flu.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Listen to Dr. Bill Deagle and his radio guests in Hour 3 of the:

Nutrimedical Report Oct. 5, 2009 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Oct 6, 2009)

6 days into Operation Red List, and you're still here posting.

You have balls, Terral.  I'll give you that much.  You should be embarrassed to show your face here, but yet, you're still going at it.  More power _to_ you, I suppose.


----------



## Terral (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> 6 days into Operation Red List, and you're still here posting.
> 
> You have balls, Terral.  I'll give you that much.  You should be embarrassed to show your face here, but yet, you're still going at it.  More power _to_ you, I suppose.



Thank you very much for the excellent contribution to the Swine11 Topic (Nice Dress). 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM"]Nice Dress There Paulie!!! :0)[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Oct 6, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. True Ott is sending out the warning that the UNTESTED nasal mist contains LIVE VIRUSES and toxic MSG among other undisclosed contents:

LabVirus.com Story



> A. True Ott ND with Alexander S. Jones: UNTESTED Nasal Mist Contains LIVE VIRUSES And Toxic MSG Among Other Undisclosed Contents
> 
> October 6, 2009 at 10:53 am (Uncategorized)
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Oct 6, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Paulie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What have YOU contributed, other than intended fear and paranoia?

What do you really have left after the 15th comes and nothing has happened?

Why don't you just go into survival mode and try and enjoy whatever's left of your life?  Why spend so much time here trying to convince people that the end of the USA is coming on some specific date?

I don't get it.  You actually think you're about to be rounded up by government gestapo, but you continue making posts on a random message board.  It doesn't make any sense.  Logic deems that you would have packed your shit and bugged out by now to handle your contingency plans.

Why are you still here??


----------



## Terral (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> What have YOU contributed, other than intended fear and paranoia?



Swine11 is for real and this Topic contains my warnings no thanks to you. This 'is' the *USMB "Conspiracy Theories" Forum*. Right? Yes. Al-rightly then. 

Start your own *"Conspiracy Theory" Topic* and show us 'your' evidence . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 6, 2009)

Terral said:


> *October 5, 2009!!!* Mark this day on your calender to mark the day that the H1N1/H5N1/H3N2 Mutagen was injected into the arm of We The Stupid Sheeple . . .  Terral


Now why the fuck would *anyone* mark *that* on their calendar? 

"Hmm, let's see. Next tuesday kids soccer practice. Doctors appointment on friday. Monday government  mass murder starts!"


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 6, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> October 5, 2009 is 'the day' to mark on your calender that the 'culling stage' of Swine11 officially began:
> 
> ...


um, you know today is Oct 6th? right?


----------



## Paulie (Oct 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings to All:
> ...



He's just saying that yesterday kick started the party.

By the 15th, the Red Listers will be taken care of and the population will be receiving their shots at a checkpoint near you.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 6, 2009)

Paulie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...


well, its a little late to mark the day the day AFTER it happens
and since he is still here posting, just another false prophecy by terral


----------



## candycorn (Oct 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


*
Hmmmm...well I guess I'd better put my affairs in order then since the 15th is right around the corner.  Don't count on a Christmas gift from me.  Hell, it will save me some money.  Bring on the shots.*


----------



## Terral (Oct 7, 2009)

Greetings to All:

LabVirus.com



> The Great American Holocaust Has Begun
> 
> October 7, 2009 at 7:10 am (Uncategorized)
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## Valerie (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah, sorry freak show, the pandemic is the disease not the vaccination.  





> 2008-2009 Influenza Season Week 38 ending September 26, 2009
> 
> All data are preliminary and may change as more reports are received.
> Synopsis:
> ...


CDC - Seasonal Influenza (Flu) - Weekly Report: Influenza Summary Update


----------



## Terral (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Valerie:



Valerie said:


> Yeah, sorry freak show, the pandemic is the disease not the vaccination . . .



Please forgive, but *Valerie has NO CLUE* confused as to what she is talking about. This recent article at *LabVirus.com* (link) might help some of you to wake the hell up . . . 



> My Letter To Mke Aldax In Response To Today's Front-Page San Francisco Examiner Article Promoting Swine Flu Vaccines
> 
> To:
> maldax@sfexaminer.com
> ...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGcE42x8gig&feature=related"]Listen to Dr. Len Horowitz Part 1 of 8[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSOMiF3Orjo&NR=1"]Stop The Vaccinations!!! Dr. Leonard Horowitz Part 2 of 8[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dknUu43qpBw&feature=related"]Stop The Vaccinations!!! Dr. Leonard Horowitz Part 3 of 8[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36EC1urFlQw&feature=related"]Dr. Leonard Horowitz Part 4 of 8[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NzD5HL4d5w&feature=related"]Dr. Leonard Horowitz Part 5 of 8[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH8O-wUpuyw&feature=related"]Dr. Leonard Horowitz Part 6 of 8[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKQ2igc79cQ&feature=related"]Dr. Leonard Horowitz Part 7 of 8[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWJgUUiHYhY&feature=related"]Dr.Leonard Horowitz Part 8 of 8[/ame]
GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Oct 7, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Secretary Kathleen Sebelius is pushing Americans to take the lethal H1N1 Vaccine saying, "Americans Must Take The Shot."

PrisonPlanet.com Story



> *HHS Secretary Pushes H1N1 Vaccine, Says Americans Must Take The Shot                        *
> 
> *Sebelius cannot deflect worries over nasal flu mist containing live H1N1 virus*
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## Valerie (Oct 7, 2009)

You should really try reading for comprehension instead of only seeing through your hyper paranoia lens!  
Best of luck...I can't do it for you.  









> 2009-10 Influenza Prevention & Control Recommendations
> Primary Changes and Updates in the 2009 ACIP Recommendations
> The 2009 recommendations include three principal changes or updates:
> 
> ...




CDC - Seasonal Influenza (Flu) - Vaccination





> 2009-10 Influenza Prevention & Control Recommendations
> ACIP Recommendations: Introduction and Biology of Influenza
> 
> In the United States, annual epidemics of seasonal influenza occur typically during the late fall through early spring. Influenza viruses can cause disease among persons in any age group, but rates of infection are highest among children. Rates of serious illness and death are highest among persons aged 65 years and older, children aged <2 years, and persons of any age who have medical conditions that place them at increased risk for complications from influenza. An annual average of approximately 36,000 deaths during 1990&#8212;1999 and 226,000 hospitalizations during 1979--2001 have been associated with influenza epidemics.
> ...


----------



## Terral (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Valerie:



Valerie said:


> You should really try reading for comprehension instead of only seeing through your hyper paranoia lens!   Best of luck...I can't do it for you.



In other words, Valerie cuckoo wants to be responsible for influencing people in the direction of taking the lethal H1N1 Vaccinations! Many doctors are warning that the H1N1 Flu Mist could spread the H1N1 Virus!

NewsTheyLose.wordpress.com Story



> *Doctors Concerned FluMist Vaccine Could Spread Live H1N1 Virus*
> 
> Posted on October 6, 2009 by gunxclimber
> 
> ...



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOi5o61toRs"]H5N1 Spray Causes Spread Of Pandemic Flu[/ame]

 GL,

Terral


----------



## Valerie (Oct 7, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Valerie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>>>





> In other words, Valerie cuckoo wants to be responsible for influencing people in the direction of taking the lethal H1N1 Vaccinations! Many doctors are warning that the H1N1 Flu Mist could spread the H1N1 Virus!




   Do YOU want to be responsible for fear mongering people from taking the flu shot and then having them choke to death in respiratory distress?


It's obvious you don't comprehend what you're reading, sorry Terral.

The hospitals don't want to have the live attenuated version of the vaccine (FluMist) because not all of their patients could handle being exposed to it.  Most people admitted to the hospital are there for reasons OTHER THAN the flu, get it?

SO, that means the live attenuated version of the vaccine is BAD?  No, it means the hospital is not the proper setting for that administration...and so on. 

Remember COMPREHENSION, not paranoia!


----------



## Terral (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Valerie:



Valerie said:


> Do YOU want to be responsible for fear mongering people from taking the flu shot and then having them choke to death in respiratory distress?



I am warning people NOT to take ANY H1N1 Vaccination or ANY Vaccination from this corrupt and out-of-control U.S. Govt!!!!!



Valerie said:


> It's obvious you don't comprehend what you're reading, sorry Terral.



Bullony! I understand that Valerie is part of the Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Campaign now underway in America under the guise of H1N1 Vaccinations!!! But hey, if these people are that STUPID and are DUPED by the likes of you (they 'are' that STUPID), then utter destruction is what they cuckoo deserve . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## eots (Oct 7, 2009)

Valerie said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Valerie:
> ...



ya terrel ..how hard is it...just because the FLUmist can make patients ill or kill them doesn't mean it is _bad..._and just because it can actually spread the disease and infect others does not mean its _bad _..it simply means... it can infect others and spread the illness..you seem like a smart guy this should be easy for you...


double-think or doublethink dou&#8242;ble·think&#8242; (-t&#824;hi&#331;k&#8242. noun
the acceptance of two contradictory ideas or beliefs at the same time.


----------



## Terral (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Eots:



eots said:


> ya terrel ..how hard is it...just because the FLUmist can make patients ill or kill them doesn't mean it is _bad..._and just because it can actually spread the disease and infect others does not mean its _bad _..it simply means... it can infect others and spread the illness..you seem like a smart guy this should be easy for you...



This H1N1 Bio-Weapon Topic is 'much' too important to the health of these readers and their families for you to be screwing around. Valerie is dancing around on 'very' thin ice and you seem to be encouraging her with your nonsense. 

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 7, 2009)

eots said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...


do you have any specific cases where people have died from the Flumist?

no alex jones source sites


----------



## eots (Oct 7, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Eots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not at all my little green friend my satire is a valid  and effective tool and rebuttal to the to the inane double think logic..that bad is good and the cure is to introduce a communicable disease where previously one did not exist


----------



## Godboy (Oct 9, 2009)

This thread was started 6 months ago, and guess what, your claims as usual, are totally off the mark, pathetic, unrealistic and proven to be false. None of your predictions came true. Not one prediction youve EVER made came true. You are a loser many times over. 

You, Eots and the rest of the nutty bunch are dumb. You believe any garbage you read online. Dont you feel stupid, or is that even possible for insane people?

...and for fucks sake, why do you continue posting in this absurd thread? Dont you want people to forget that you made this ridiculous prediction?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 9, 2009)

Godboy said:


> This thread was started 6 months ago, and guess what, your claims as usual, are totally off the mark, pathetic, unrealistic and proven to be false. None of your predictions came true. Not one prediction youve EVER made came true. You are a loser many times over.
> 
> You, Eots and the rest of the nutty bunch are dumb. You believe any garbage you read online. Dont you feel stupid, or is that even possible for insane people?
> 
> ...and for fucks sake, why do you continue posting in this absurd thread? *Dont you want people to forget that you made this ridiculous prediction?*


one would think that


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2009)

Godboy said:


> This thread was started 6 months ago, and guess what, your claims as usual, are totally off the mark, pathetic, unrealistic and proven to be false. None of your predictions came true. Not one prediction youve EVER made came true. You are a loser many times over.
> 
> You, Eots and the rest of the nutty bunch are dumb. You believe any garbage you read online. Dont you feel stupid, or is that even possible for insane people?
> 
> ...and for fucks sake, why do you continue posting in this absurd thread? Dont you want people to forget that you made this ridiculous prediction?



what nonsense are you rambling now goatboy ,,you seem to have a problem being specific


----------



## Terral (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Godboy:



Godboy said:


> This thread was started 6 months ago, and guess what, your claims as usual, are totally off the mark, pathetic, unrealistic and proven to be false. None of your predictions came true.



We disagree. This H1N1/H5N1 (avian) Triple-triple Recombinant Virus *'was' created in a Laboratory* (LabVirus.com) and 'is' most certainly a *"Biological Weapon" (Dr. Bill Deagle @ Update Post #308)* 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBeKB7aKzOs]Dr. Leonard Horiwitz[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLT0_xMeLjI]Dr. True Ott Part 1[/ame]



Godboy said:


> Not one prediction youve EVER made came true. You are a loser many times over.



The mutagen is in the H1N1 Vaccine, which is now going to all parts of the USA. We should expect 'five' pandemic waves to emerge from the use of these 'five' vaccines. THEN, the super/killer strains will emerge in the areas where those five waves intersect in the general population. The 'timing' of these genocidal events is under the control of the Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics Doctors under the supervision of the CDC. So do not blame me if the timing is controlled by others.  



Godboy said:


> You, Eots and the rest of the nutty bunch are dumb. You believe any garbage you read online. Dont you feel stupid, or is that even possible for insane people?



The H1N1/H5N1 Pandemic Killer Wave is coming . . . 



Godboy said:


> ...and for fucks sake, why do you continue posting in this absurd thread? Dont you want people to forget that you made this ridiculous prediction?



Just imagine how stupid Godboy is going to appear when the Sheeple start dying by the millions. *My Survival Topic* (link) includes information about packing your Survival Food in vacuum bags, because the enemy controls 'when' the H1N1 Bioweapon will mutate. If I expected these things to happen so quickly, then there would be no need to vacuum pack anything. However, that being said, we do have testimony from *military people* (first video) that *Medical Martial Law Roadblocks/Checkpoints* are scheduled to go up on *October 15, 2009*.  

I would much rather be ready for the crap to hit the fan, than be sitting there unprepared like most of you . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Oct 9, 2009)

My god man, shuuuuuuut uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup.

You're like a mosquito, you never go away no matter how many times you're swatted at.


----------



## Terral (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> My god man, shuuuuuuut uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup.
> 
> You're like a mosquito, you never go away no matter how many times you're swatted at.







<< Paulie

Do us a big favor and stop reading my Topics.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Godboy (Oct 9, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Not one prediction youve EVER made came true. You are a loser many times over... and for fucks sake, why do you continue posting in this absurd thread? Dont you want people to forget that you made this ridiculous prediction?





Terral said:


> Hi Godboy:
> 
> Just imagine how stupid Godboy is going to appear when the Sheeple start dying by the millions..



I wont feel stupid at all, because im a sane person that knows you are wrong about everything. I wonder, will there be any acknowledgement by you when it doesnt come true? Do you have the guts to admit you were horribly wrong? I sincerely doubt it, because you are a conspiracy theorist, which means you are a liar without honor or shame.


----------



## Terral (Oct 9, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Reuters.com Story



> *H1N1 flu taking off in U.S., officials say*
> 
> Fri Oct 9, 2009 2:59pm EDT
> 
> ...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glpTvB9Quok&feature=player_embedded]H1N1 A Serious Pandemic[/ame]

Remember that we are only looking at the Herald/Carrier Wave Strain at this time. We should expect that the Killer/Super Strains will emerge with the introduction and gestation of the H1N1 Vaccines . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Godboy:



Godboy said:


> I wont feel stupid at all, because im a sane person that knows you are wrong about everything.



Surely you jest! Tell us what you see there Goatboy!

My Flight 93 Topic






I see an EMPTY HOLE, but Goatboy says I am wrong. Click on the short video clip (here) and tell us what you see. I still see an EMPTY HOLE.






Okay hotshot: Tell us what you see! Each and every damned time we see . . . 






. . . the same EMPTY HOLE that was already in this empty field on *April 20, 1994* (click here). I am surrounded by DUPES who do NOT know the difference between a crashed 100-ton Jetliner (pic) and . . . 






. . . an empty cotton-picking hole!!! The Govt is LYING about 9/11 and they are LYING about the H1N1 Bioweapon. Why? Because We The Stupid Sheeple *'are' worthy* to be *"utterly destroyed from among the people"* (my Topic).



Godboy said:


> I wonder, will there be any acknowledgement by you when it doesnt come true? Do you have the guts to admit you were horribly wrong? I sincerely doubt it, because you are a conspiracy theorist, which means you are a liar without honor or shame.



The H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus 'is' going to mutate and recombine with the DNA material in the lethal vaccines and cull more than 90 percent of the population of this planet 'and' fulfill what is already written in the *Georgia Guidestones* (info and info) . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uHs9TuSKNY&feature=related"]. . . Wake The Hell Up Already . . . [/ame]

Here is the deal, Goatboy: By the time you realize that "Terral Was Right All Along," then it will be much too late for those unprepared like you . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 9, 2009)

I love it when you post the same pics over and over in a vain attempt to convince people that you're not completely insane.

Sort of like the Comedian on stage who when no one laughs at his jokes, keeps tapping at his microphone and asking: "Is this thing on?"

Only six more days left Terrall. On October 15th I better start seeing people dying by the tens of thousands, bodies stacked high like firewood.

And we can see that you're nervous about your predictions, you've grown quite testy these days.


----------



## Terral (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> I love it when you post the same pics over and over in a vain attempt to convince people that you're not completely insane . . .



In other words, the Mad Scientist sees something in these pictures . . . 

My Flight 93 Topic














. . . other than AN EMPTY HOLE!!! Now Mad wants everyone to believe that I am insane for simply stating 'the' 911Truth about the EMPTY HOLE that 'he' claims is a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner. The same "MAD/Insane" Scientist now wants 'you' to believe the H1N1/H5N1 Bio-Weapon Flu Virus is just the run-of-the-mill flu that 'he' refuses to take seriously. I know for A FACT that the Govt is LYING about the EMPTY HOLE above 'and' they are LYING about the H1N1/H5N1 Bio-Weapon Flu that was created in a U.S. Military Laboratory at *Fort Detrick, Maryland* (story)!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGKA50Tk0qE&feature=player_embedded]Official: H1N1 Created In USA By Scientists[/ame]

The Mad Scientist is here to lull you to sleep and *all 'liars' *(**) will burn forever and ever in the *'lake of fire'* (Rev. 21:8) right along with the cowards and unbelievers . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Oct 10, 2009)

Greetings to All:

LabVirus.com Story



> The Pandemic Pyramid
> 
> aka The Creation of a &#8220;quarantinable&#8221; Influenza Pandemic and Ohio&#8217;s Contribution
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Oct 10, 2009)

Greetings to All:

InfectionControlToday Story



> * Scientists Awaiting the Mutation of H1N1*
> 
> 10/08/2009
> 
> ...


What the story did not say is that mutation of the current H1N1 Herald Wave Virus Strain will render any 'vaccine' completely useless.

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Mad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, terral, anyone can see the outline of a 757 that hit NOSE FIRST
you are a fucking moron to keep claiming it didnt crash there when we all have seen the pics of them DIGGING the parts out of that hole that embedded into the ground at impact
you are a fool and a moron


----------



## eots (Oct 10, 2009)

divecon said:


> terral said:
> 
> 
> > hi mad:
> ...



can i see a picture of them digging aircraft parts out of the ground..what parts did they find ??


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2009)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > terral said:
> ...


parts from a Boeing 757


----------



## Terral (Oct 12, 2009)

Greetings to All:

If you are thinking about taking the H1N1 FluMist, then think about reading this article:

AssociatedContent.com Article



> *H1N1 FluMist ~ the Nasal Spray that Keeps on Giving!*
> 
> September 23, 2009 by
> Sherry Tomfeld
> ...



In other words: The Rothschild/Rockefeller-controlled CDC is deliberately giving the Sheeple cuckoo the *H1N1/H5N1/H3N2 Triple-triple Recombinant Bio-Weapon Virus* to prime the population confused for bigger and better things down the road . . . 

GL,

Terral

http://www.associatedcontent.com/user/105784/sherry_tomfeld.html


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 12, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> (Insane drivel edited out)
> GL,  Terral


Four days Terral, *four days*. In four days we better see one of two things:

1. Mass Deaths from Sine Flu.
2. Terral apology thread.

Four days Terral, only four days.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 12, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings to All:
> ...



He wont own up to it. He will pretend that it never happened, much like his moon landing hoax claims. He avoided that thread like it was the bubonic plague. Conspiracy theorists have no credibility... Terral and Eots have both proven this.


----------



## Terral (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> Four days Terral, *four days*. In four days we better see one of two things:
> 
> 1. Mass Deaths from Sine Flu.
> 2. Terral apology thread.
> ...



I 'can' tell you that the H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus 'will' mutate into a deadly strain. However, nobody but the Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Doctors can tell you 'when' that will happen. My time frame was based upon Endtime777's *"October 15, 2009"* Martial Law Checkpoint prediction (from this OP), which now appears to be wrong (my recent post). Right now I am listening to a *LaRouchePac Update* (link) saying that the U.S./Global Economies will collapse between October 12 and October 15 ("this week" = 01:30), 2009; which also coincides with the prediction of Endtime777. 

I see that Endtime777 is backtracking, but is heading for the hills "just in case." Medical Martial Law 'is' coming, but exactly 'when' continues to be difficult to nail down. Until the crap hits the fan, then we are wise to prepare for the worst while hoping for the best.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 12, 2009)

Terral said:


> I 'can' tell you that the H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus 'will' mutate into a deadly strain. However, nobody but the Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Doctors can tell you 'when' that will happen. My time frame was based upon Endtime777's *"October 15, 2009"* Martial Law Checkpoint prediction.
> I see that Endtime777 is backtracking, but is heading for the hills "just in case." Medical Martial Law 'is' coming, but exactly 'when' continues to be difficult to nail down. Until the crap hits the fan, then we are wise to prepare for the worst while hoping for the best.


Looks like you're backtracking as well. So will you post an apology thread now? You know Terral, when you post someone elses conspiracy idea it's implied that you believe and you take ownership of it.

You are real strong to defend the 9/11 conspiracies you post but when you have a chance to prove to everyone how smart you are by doing some investigative work and predicting what will come I see that you back down quite easily and start blaming others.

*You* started this thread "Mexican Swine Flu Will Be the 9/11 Style Event". This isn't about "endtimes777" or anyone else. Don't use them as cover. If you had any integrity you would just admit that you were duped and go on from there.


----------



## eots (Oct 12, 2009)

PNAC Says that "Race Specific Bio-Weapons May Be A Useful Political Tool" 

...advanced forms of biological warfare that can target specific genotypes may transform biological warfare from the realm of terror to a politically useful tool."
Welcome to the Project for the New American Century


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 12, 2009)

eots said:


> PNAC Says that "Race Specific Bio-Weapons May Be A Useful Political Tool"
> ...advanced forms of biological warfare that can target specific genotypes may transform biological warfare from the realm of terror to a politically useful tool."
> Welcome to the Project for the New American Century


 Please link to the article. I don't doubt you, I just want a link to the article you quoted.


----------



## eots (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.newamericancentury.org/RebuildingAmericasDef... 

*it is on page 60*

John Bolton Confronted about PNAC Race Specific Bioweapons, Bilderberg Membership & Sibel Edmonds - Philly 9/11 Truth


----------



## eots (Oct 12, 2009)

Contamination concerns
In 1960, it was determined that the rhesus monkey kidney cells used to prepare the poliovirus vaccines were infected with the SV40 virus (Simian Virus-40).[43] SV40, also discovered in 1960, is a naturally occurring virus that infects monkeys. In 1961, SV40 was found to cause tumors in rodents.[44] More recently, the virus was found in certain forms of cancer in humans, for instance brain and bone tumors, mesotheliomas, and some types of non-Hodgkin's lymphoma.[45][46] However, it has not been determined that SV40 causes these cancers.[47]

SV40 was found to be present in stocks of the injected form of the polio vaccine (IPV) in use between 1955 to 1963.[43] It is not found in the OPV form.[43] Over 98 million Americans received one or more doses of polio vaccine between 1955 to 1963 when a proportion of vaccine was contaminated with SV40; it has been estimated that 10&#8211;30 million Americans may have received a dose of vaccine contaminated with SV40.[43] Later analysis suggested that vaccines produced by the former Soviet bloc countries until 1980, and used in the USSR, China, Japan, and several African countries, may have been contaminated; meaning hundreds of millions more may have been exposed to SV40.[48]

In 1998, the National Cancer Institute undertook a large study, using cancer case information from the Institutes SEER database. The published findings from the study revealed that there was no increased incidence of cancer in persons who may have received vaccine containing SV40.[49] Another large study in Sweden examined cancer rates of 700,000 individuals who had received potentially contaminated polio vaccine as late as 1957; the study again revealed no increased cancer incidence between persons who received polio vaccines containing SV40 and those who did not.[50] The question of whether SV40 causes cancer in humans remains controversial however, and the development of improved assays for detection of SV40 in human tissues will be needed to resolve the controversy.[47]

During the race to develop an oral polio vaccine several large scale human trials were undertaken. By 1958, the National Institutes of Health had determined that OPV produced using the Sabin strains were the safest.[20]/ Between 1957 and 1960, however, Hilary Koprowski continued to administer his vaccine around the world. In Africa, the vaccines were administered to roughly one million people


Polio vaccine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## eots (Oct 12, 2009)

FluMist is influenza... 








"At least one vaccine strain was isolated from 80% of FluMist recipients; strains were recovered from 1-21 days post vaccination" 

"The duration of FluMist vaccine virus replication and shedding have not been established" 


In other words, people who take FluMist become contagious with influenza. 

This is important because FluMist is pushed on children, teachers, hospital workers, first responders, and others who are in close contact situations. 


How many people receiving FluMist will avoid contact with immunocompromised individuals for at least 3 weeks? How do they even know who to avoid? 

How do people figure out which strangers among them have received FluMist anytime recently? 

&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;

The 3 live viruses chosen each year for FluMist production are not guaranteed to make their way around the world naturally. 

Bottling them into FluMist and deliberately squirting them into people around the world significantly increases the probability that these viruses will appear worldwide. 


Why do that? 

&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;

Besides the 3 live flu strains, FluMist contains 



Egg allantoic fluid &#8212; the part of "egg whites" containing allantoin and used to culture the live viruses; formaldehyde is added to weaken the viruses. 

*Sucrose &#8212; a disaccharide (glucose + fructose); if it gets directly into the blood it can wreak havoc on the immune system. 

*Potassium phosphate &#8212; See phosphate buffers; likely to intensify excitotoxicity brought on by MSG. 

*Monosodium glutamate (MSG) &#8212; a potent excitotoxin. When FluMist is squirted up into sinus cavities, the MSG will be mobilize quickly into the brain causing random neurons to fire uncontrollably. 

Gentamicin sulfate -- a broad-spectrum antibiotic derived from an actinomycete (the order Actinomycetales contains any of various filamentous or rod-shaped, often pathogenic microorganisms that are found in soil and resemble bacteria and fungi). 


So, besides the live flu viruses you get toxins and an antibiotic. 


&#8220;FluMist has not been evaluated for its carcinogenic or mutagenic potential or its potential to impair fertility&#8221; 


FluMist Effects


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 12, 2009)

eots said:


> http://www.newamericancentury.org/RebuildingAmericasDef...
> *it is on page 60*
> John Bolton Confronted about PNAC Race Specific Bioweapons, Bilderberg Membership & Sibel Edmonds - Philly 9/11 Truth


Your first link doesn't work.

The second link is to a video of John Bolton saying basically that Nixon stopped bio research, our enemies continued and then we restarted, did I get that right? I see no problem there and I see no reference to "race specific" weapons.

He did mention the difficulty in combating second and third generation bio weapons but it didn't sound to me like that was race specific as he was talking about genomes which can't be race specific as we all have genes.

And good luck getting anyone to talk about the Bilderburg or Trilateral Commision meetings, *no one* talks about what goes on there. Probably under the penalty of death.


----------



## Terral (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Eots:

Thank you very much for making contributions to the Swine11 Topic.



eots said:


> . . . In other words, people who take FluMist become contagious with influenza.
> 
> This is important because FluMist is pushed on children, teachers, hospital workers, first responders, and others who are in close contact situations . . .



The Swine11 Herald Wave Virus is not spreading quickly enough to reach the desired saturation point in the general population. The *'FluMist'* utilizes the live virus to *'prime' the general population* quickly and more efficiently, as part of the *Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program* (info). The many *vaccine adjuvants* (definition) are included in the H1N1 vaccines to turn *off 'and' on* key elements of your immune system. Toxic adjuvants have an adverse effect on the *mitochondria* (definition) within each cell, which makes you more susceptible to the influenza virus itself. Turning off your immune system allows the influenza virus to quickly spread throughout your entire body. Then turning 'on' your immune system forces a quick reaction called a *'cytokine storm'* (definition) that sees each victim drowning in their own body fluids. Dr. Bill Deagle explains the details in the first hour of yesterday's . . . 

GNCLive.com Podcast << *Bookmark and listen to daily updates*

Nutrimedical Report Oct. 12 Hour 1

Nutrimedical Report Oct. 12 Hour 3



eots said:


> How many people receiving FluMist will avoid contact with immunocompromised individuals for at least 3 weeks? How do they even know who to avoid?



Everyone taking the FluMist Vaccine is exposed to the *'live virus'* to then shed the virus for about two weeks. The *H1N1 Herald Wave Strain* is becoming increasingly 'mild' to a higher proportion of the general population and 'by design,' which is allowing a prolonged transmission/gestation/mutation phase of the Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Program. Most of the people already infected by the H1N1 Herald Strain have no idea that they have become 'carriers' of the Swine11 Flu, because they show no symptoms at all! Nobody is even trying to avoid anyone, which allowing the *'priming process'* to continue as planned. 



eots said:


> How do people figure out which strangers among them have received FluMist anytime recently?



Children, hospital caregivers and everyone receiving the FluMist are being used to 'prime' the general population. The real troubles begin when the 'mutation phase' is enhanced through the upcoming H1N1 Flu Shot Vaccination Campaign, when the amino acid catalyst is added to the equation. The 'timing' of the deadly 'killer waves' remains in the hands of the Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics Doctors . . .  

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 13, 2009)

2 more days terral

then your latest prediction will be proven to be FALSE


----------



## Terral (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Dive:

This place has FAR too many foul-mouthed lamebrain knuckleheads running around.   



DiveCon said:


> 2 more days terral
> 
> then your latest prediction will be proven to be FALSE



I just wrote:



Terral said:


> Children, hospital caregivers and everyone receiving the FluMist are being used to 'prime' the general population. The real troubles begin when the 'mutation phase' is enhanced through the upcoming H1N1 Flu Shot Vaccination Campaign, when the amino acid catalyst is added to the equation. *The 'timing' of the deadly 'killer waves' remains in the hands of the Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics Doctors . . .*



Nobody except the Evil Rothschild Eugenics Doctors and the *Oracle 8i Super Computer* (info) can give you the window time frames on 'when' the deadly 'second wave' will begin. Dr. Bill Deagle talks on the *Oracle 8i* (now Oracle 11) *Super Computer* in this recent edition of the . . . 

Nutrimedical Report October 13, 2009 Hour 1

I 'can' tell you 'what' will happen in the future, as this H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus will definitely mutate into something terrible, but 'when' remains an unknown variable in the Global Genocide Equation.

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 13, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Dive:
> 
> This place has FAR too many foul-mouthed lamebrain knuckleheads running around.
> 
> ...


so its TODAY?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 13, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Dive:
> 
> This place has FAR too many foul-mouthed lamebrain knuckleheads running around.
> 
> ...


So, in two days right?


----------



## Scotty (Oct 14, 2009)




----------



## DiveCon (Oct 14, 2009)

Scotty said:


> View attachment 8420


----------



## eots (Oct 14, 2009)

fuck ..now he has gone from his five word post to no words and just stupid smileys.. how much more inane can it get ?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 14, 2009)

eots said:


> fuck ..now he has gone from his five word post to no words and just stupid smileys.. how much more inane can it get ?


i suppose i could do what YOU do, just Copy & Paste a load of shit that is totally stupid


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 14, 2009)

Mexican swine flu is ariba, ariba, undela, undela, ariba, ariba.

 I have no idea what this post is supposed to mean, but I am still alive.

Swine flu can suck my Darwinian balls.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 14, 2009)

Your prediction has officially failed. You suck balls loser. Try again next time.


----------



## JW Frogen (Oct 14, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Your prediction has officially failed. You suck balls loser. Try again next time.



The balls of destiny have their own sacred scrotum, be sucked, fucked or drive a monster truck, you will never understand the nature of the balls.

Just play with and placate them every now and then.


----------



## eots (Oct 14, 2009)

Godboy said:


> Your prediction has officially failed. You suck balls loser. Try again next time.



hey goatboy..fill us in on your knowledge and the history of vaccines and how safe they are.. you know ..from all of that reading you have done on the subject I am sure you must have some interesting facts...lol


----------



## Godboy (Oct 14, 2009)

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Your prediction has officially failed. You suck balls loser. Try again next time.
> ...



If i was to do some reading on vaccines, i wouldnt do it at any of your wacky sites. Its funny though, because out of all the endless reading YOUVE probably done on the subject, you still have no facts either! Imagine all the hours youve wasted reading pure shit on your nutjob websites. 

Seriously though, i would much rather spend my time reading MMA stuff, than reading the rantings of madmen. I can tell you all kinds of stuff about MMA though.


----------



## eots (Oct 14, 2009)

Godboy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



OK so you basically admit you have never read about the historical benefits and failures of vaccines or the potential risk from any source in any depth which is already clear..if it is of no interest to you that's fine but it does effect the value of your opinion...but hey MMA...is cool.. I am a big fan for many years and took judo as a kid..it has served me well over the years ..and when those first ufc videos came out I got hooked and have been ever since


----------



## Godboy (Oct 14, 2009)

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Damn, im not sure how to respond to this. On one hand, i want to make fun of you and your wacky theories, yet on the other, you are a fan of MMA and i generally like to stick up for my fellow MMA fans. Soooo torn.

P.S. Im a brown belt in Taekwondo


----------



## Terral (Oct 16, 2009)

Greetings to All:

FalseFlagFlu.com is an excellent place for updates on this Swine11 Topic:

FalseFlagFlu.com << Lots of links to Swine11 Info

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Oct 16, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Rauni Kilde explains the Swine11 Eugenics/Genocide Plan that is already underway . . . 

Dr. Rauni Kilde On Swine Flu Conspiracy << Click to see video

Link to Kissinger's Genocide Plan Info

Medical Martial Law Is Coming . . . Soon << Click to see video

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Oct 16, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. True Ott and Alexander S. Jones (formerly of the National Institute for Health) about converging global events and the Swine11 Pandemic:

LabVirus.com Link

http://216.240.133.177/archives32/Ott/2009/10/Ott_1_101209_130000.mp3

http://216.240.133.177/archives32/Ott/2009/10/Ott_2_101209_140000.mp3

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 16, 2009)

Terral said:


> Dr. True Ott and Alexander S. Jones (formerly of the National Institute for Health) about converging global events and the Swine11 Pandemic:


Mr. Ott is not a Doctor. I documented his license revocation in another thread.

Where are all the dead bodies Terral? California is reporting that only 5% of all flu cases they see are of the swine variety. Hardly a pandemic.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh FUCK!!! Al Gore said I was going to drown because the polar ice caps are melting.  You mean I'm gonna die from the flu?

Fuckers.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Oct 16, 2009)

Holy Jesus!!!


----------



## Terral (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> Where are all the dead bodies Terral? California is reporting that only 5% of all flu cases they see are of the swine variety. Hardly a pandemic.



The H1N1 Bio-Weapon Vaccine Program is just getting started 'and' the mutagen is in the lethal vaccine! The dead bodies are coming right along with Medical Martial Law . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 16, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Mad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but but but.. i thought oct 15th was the d-day for it to go off?????


how many times do you take being LIED to by these shysters before you wake up?


----------



## Paulie (Oct 17, 2009)

Even if you don't trust the government at all, which I pretty much don't, why would you WANT to believe that they're about to inject us all with a worldwide genocidal virus that they TRICKED us into taking under the guise of a vaccine that's supposed to HELP us?

That's fucking LUNACY.  I don't understand why anyone would actually WANT to believe such a thing.  I mean, that makes thinking 9/11 was an inside job merely an afterthought.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 17, 2009)

That said, I'm still not taking the vaccine though.  If they're _really_ going to take me away to Auschwitz over it, so be it.


----------



## Terral (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> Even if you don't trust the government at all, which I pretty much don't, why would you WANT to believe that they're about to inject us all with a worldwide genocidal virus that they TRICKED us into taking under the guise of a vaccine that's supposed to HELP us?



An honest question requires 'the' right answer. So here goes:

All of this 'deception' has been done 'twice' already in *God's Infinite Realm* (far left) 'and' again in the *"Word Realm/Heaven"* where *Michael the Archangel overcame the Dragon* (Rev. 12:7-8 = in red). If you will read *these three verses* from the Old Testament (here), then perhaps that lights will begin coming on. The Satanic Rebellion took place in God's Infinite Realm where Adam was murdered in the first place. Satan went out deceiving using his trickery, but everyone (sons of Noah/Eve = "you are gods") incarnate here as a 'man' laughed at his folly and were 'not' deceived. However, everyone incarnate here as a 'woman' WAS deceived by Satan 'AND' they went out and deceived those incarnate here as men.

All of these things from the Satanic Rebellion in God's Infinite Realm played out 'again' in the battle between the Dragon and Michael the Archangel in the *'almost infinite realm*'* that stands between God's Infinite Realm 'and' this Adamic Creation (in red*). However, all of these things are playing out for the third and final time in this Adamic Realm, as 'you' are the 'gods' from God's Infinite Realm being judged for helping Satan murder Adam through his massive *Campaign of DECEPTION*. The Clinton/Bush/Obama Administrations are mere 'puppets' for the *Rothschild/Rockefeller *(owners of the FED)* Eugenics/Genocide Campaign* (link) that is about to destroy more than 90 percent of the population of this godless planet. These are the same people who have been killing U.S. Presidents since Abraham Lincoln . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFIlX0HjkmI]Americans Are SO STUPID . . .[/ame]

. . . and JFK, which is *reason #3 that America will definitely be destroyed* (my Topic). These same Global Elites planned and carried out the *9/11 Inside-Job Attacks* (my 9/11 Blog), using the out-of-control Bush Administration, the FBI, CIA, NSA and their subordinate agencies working under the DoD Counterintelligence/Disinformation Umbrella. All of this 'Genocide' is carefully planned and carried out under a massive Umbrella of Deception and Secrecy, because THAT is the exact and precise way that Satan tricked all of you into murdering Adam in God's Infinite Realm IN THE FIRST PLACE. You are about to be destroyed by Global Elites like Stupid Sheeple in the New World Order Slaughter House . . . 



Paulie said:


> That's fucking LUNACY.  I don't understand why anyone would actually WANT to believe such a thing.  I mean, that makes thinking 9/11 was an inside job merely an afterthought.



Listen here Paulie: The fact that 'you' feel that Global Genocide is *'lunacy' *speaks to the absolute truth that 'you' ARE worthy to be destroyed by these Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics MONSTERS. The *H1N1 Bio-Weapon* is about to mutate and begin culling more than 90 percent of the population of this world. When you finally wake up and realize that Terral Was Right All Along, then it will be MUCH too late. Again, we 'have' done all of this two times already and I know for a fact that the crap is about to hit the fan 'and' catch most of you completely by surprise . . . Watch and see . . .

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Oct 17, 2009)

Whatever.

We all have to die of _something_.

When's the last time you shut the fuck up and actually looked for things about life to ENJOY?


----------



## Terral (Oct 18, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The CDC is dispensing the H1N1 Nasal Spray Vaccine containing 'live virus' strains that is aiding the transmission/gestation/mutation phase of the *Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics Genocide Campaign* (link). 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlYEZnNyoEc&feature=player_embedded"]KXLY News Story[/ame]

The H1N1 Injection Vaccine is on hold in most locations, until the general population is 'primed' using the Nasal Spray Vaccine that is allowing the H1N1 Herald Wave Virus Strain to spread unhindered. We should expect the mild wave strain to continue spreading at record pace, until the H1N1 Injections cause this Herald Wave Strain to mutate into something terrible that begins killing thousands and then millions of people in the coming months.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDO0gdUe8Cc&NR=1"]Listen To A Regular Girl With Some Common Sense[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-bbng2fLPY&feature=related"]These Ladies Have Good Common Sense Too[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwgLBVJbqRE&feature=related"]All Of The Warning Signs Point To "Depopulation"!!![/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=634krl3POkc&feature=related"]Your Concentration Camp Form[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 18, 2009)

*"Misinformation based on one-time 1976 tragedy add to swine flu vaccine confusion"*

Misinformation based on one-time 1976 tragedy add to swine flu vaccine confusion - St. Petersburg Times


> PolitiFact was less generous with a *bogus claim from a chain e-mail* that an Iowa policy "provides for a state roundup of Iowa citizens who might be exposed to the swine flu virus." Some bloggers likened it to concentration camps for people with H1N1.
> 
> "Given that the virus is already widespread in the United States and worldwide and is presenting the same sort of disease we see with regular seasonal flu, *CDC does not intend to issue quarantine or isolation orders for 2009 H1N1 flu at this time,"* said Christine Pearson of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. In short, *no mandatory vaccines; no quarantines.*


Terral would you do me a favor? Please say that Barack Obama is going to be re-elected. That will be a huge relief because I know that none of your predictions *ever* come true.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 18, 2009)

Iran's supposed to have been attacked "in the coming months" now for what...like 5 years, AT LEAST???

Everything is always supposed to be happening "in the coming months".

How convenient.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 18, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Iran's supposed to have been attacked "in the coming months" now for what...like 5 years, AT LEAST???
> 
> Everything is always supposed to be happening "in the coming months".
> 
> How convenient.


and when it doesnt happen, they just push the date back


----------



## Terral (Oct 19, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Global Genocide is nearer to becoming the New World Order Reality with every passing day.

LabVirus.com Entry



> By Alex S.
> 
> My head hangs low as I contemplate this coming week where we may likely begin to see the injectable form of this deadly cocktail rolled out to &#8220;90,000 sites&#8221; according to HHS Secretary Kathleen Sebelius, who recently on Oct 7 reiterated that all americans &#8220;must&#8221; get the vaccine. (see the RSS feeds from legitgov.org down the left column)
> 
> ...


The CDC and American Health Care Organizations are withholding the H1N1 Injection Vaccines in order to open all 90,000 Vaccination Locations at nearly the same time. That way, the largest number of Sheeple will already be infected by the time everyone realizes that they have been DUPED into participating in the Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics Genocide Program. The whole world is going to change when people start dying by the thousands and then millions from this H1N1 Biological Weapon 'and' Obama comes onto the TV to declare Medical Martial Law. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 19, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> Global Genocide is nearer to becoming the New World Order Reality with every passing day.Terral


You realize how crazy you sound right?:


> "Greetings all. We're all gonna' die a horrific death at the the hands of global conspirators. I know it's true because I'm smarter than all of you.
> Have a nice day".
> Terral


Again, True Ott is not a Doctor so you shouldn't try to lend credence to his insane ramblings by conveying the title of Doctor on him.

And where are the bodies from Swine Flu Pandemic Terral?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 19, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings to All:
> ...


looks like he's a PhD, not an MD


----------



## Paulie (Oct 20, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Terral said:
> ...



But that allows Terral to put "Doctor" to spin his opinions.  

Most people won't do enough due dilligence to dig deep enough to find that fact out, and simply trust the word based on the "doctor" part.


----------



## Terral (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> Again, True Ott is not a Doctor so you shouldn't try to lend credence to his insane ramblings by conveying the title of Doctor on him.



Dr. True Ott describes his credentials in opening this 12-part presentation on the H5N1 Influenza Virus.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r4B9oIc0hA]Dr. True Ott On The Avian/Bird Flu Hoax 1/12[/ame]

Trying to attack Dr. True Ott's credibility is throwing effort after complete foolishness. Dr. Bill Deagle recognizes* Dr. True Ott as A DOCTOR *(LabVirus.com Info) and he has more letters behind his name than anyone I know:

Nutrimedical Online Database



> *Dr. Wm. R. Deagle MD, ABFP, CCFP, CIME, AAAAAM, ACOEM, AAPM, SPPM, AAEM*
> 
> American Board Family Physician



Both of these doctors have more medical training and experience than anybody here BY FAR. This Swine11 Topic has plenty of testimony from doctors who agree with Dr. True Ott like . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxKQlYkf6a0]Dr. Leonard Horowitz On H5N1-H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus[/ame]

And . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sbd8Hm06Iaw]Dr. Rebecca Carley[/ame]

And . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1z7KSEnyxw]Dr. Kent Holtorf[/ame]

And . . . How many doctor warnings do you need????



Mad Scientist said:


> And where are the bodies from Swine Flu Pandemic Terral?



The *Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics Doctors* (story) are priming the population using the 'Spray Mist' Live Virus Campaign, which is extending the transmission/gestation/mutation phase of the Genocide Operation. Next we will see the Vaccine Injection Phase where the mutagen is introduced to create several pandemic waves. These pandemic waves will converge and the virus will begin gathering recombinant DNA material to create many different killer strains and a few super strains. THEN your bodies will begin piling up and FEMA can begin filling those plastic coffins . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVMJu9wswMc]FEMA Coffins For You[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Oct 20, 2009)

So what exactly officially happened on Oct. 15th, Terral?

I was driving right though DC on the 15th, and it seemed business as usual.  SURELY there would have been checkpoints in such an important location...no?

So we have no checkpoints yet like you promised, only backpeddling and changing of the potentials to conveniently buy you more time before you lose the last .000001% of credibility you have left.

Where's the checkpoints Terral?  Where's those bracelets?  Where's the federally forced vaccination campaign?  

The vaccine is officially available now as far as I know, so why haven't they ordered the mass vaccination yet?

What the FUCK, Terral, do you LIKE looking this stupid?  You're continually relying on one damn doctor who isn't getting ANYTHING right...

And the best part about your entire premise to date, was when you actually had the audacity to use Glenn Beck as a supporting source!!  A conspiracy theorist such as your caliber actually USED the mainstream media to back up a claim!!

I mean, Beck's probably the craziest nutball on news TV right now, whether you're a lefty OR a righty!!!

You crack me up, my man.

I've been having a bit of a cough lately, and just fought off a cold with a ton of tea and some Day-Quil.  Are you worried for my safety, or do you think I'll be ok?


----------



## Terral (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> So what exactly officially happened on Oct. 15th, Terral?



My October 15, 2009 military checkpoint thesis was based upon the testimony of *Endtime777 *(first video). The virus has yet to mutate, so Medical Martial Law remains very much in the future. I told everyone that her prediction seemed unlikely in my update post on *October 12, 2009* (here), if you were paying any attention. 

You should be listening to Dr. Bill Deagle on the* Nutrimedical Report *every day (here), because he will be among the first to know 'when' the H1N1 Bio-weapon Virus 'mutates' into something more dangerous. THEN Obama will come onto the TV and declare Medical Martial Law and THEN the crap will hit the fan . . . 

The last prediction I heard from Dr. Deagle is that the vaccine campaign will cause the start of the 'second wave' sometime around Thanksgiving. I can tell you 'what' will happen (the virus 'will' mutate), but 'when' remains the unknown variable in the Genocide Equation . . . 

Of course, Paulie confused must find some way to attack 'my person,' because he is completely useless for making any contributions to these *Conspiracy Theory Topics*  . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Oct 20, 2009)

Terral, my contribution has, and always will be, that you're wrong.

I base it on your continual misses on dates, and how the events will happen.  And I also base it on the fact that you use an unknown person on youtube that claims she's a military member, and says that the country's sheriff units are about to start collaborating with the military to set up check points and instal bracelets on everyone who gets a shot, and haul everyone else off to some kind of camp if they refuse.

What kind of "info" do I need, other than the lack of YOURS coming true?

A contribution is simply any post made in the thread.  That you aren't satisfied with it doesn't make it any less of one.


----------



## Terral (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> Terral, my contribution has, and always will be, that you're wrong.



Here Paulie (click here)! You need more crying towels than all of these other USMB members combined . . .

Paulie says I am 'WRONG' about the Empty Hole outside Shanksville:

My Topic:







Okay Paulie: Explain how I am WRONG about the EMPTY HOLE! :0)

Paul says I am WRONG about the Empty Hole at the Pentagon:

My Topic:






Okay Paulie: I see the EMPTY HOLE that contains NO 100-Ton Jetliner. 






Here is another picture of the EMPTY HOLE. Go right ahead and bring out your evidence proving that I am WRONG. The fact is that I am right! And the same Inside Job Terrorists are about to cull more than 90 percent of the Global Population using the H1N1 Swine11 Biological Weapon that is about to mutate into a Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocidal MONSTER. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sk_KzYnFWsY]Swine11 Genocide Created In USA Military Laboratory Just For Sheeple Like You[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 20, 2009)

Terral said:


> FEMA Coffins For You
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral


OMG  not the FEMA "coffins" again


----------



## Paulie (Oct 20, 2009)

Terral, in this thread we're talking about Swine Flu.

Why would I use any info about what happened on 9/11 to make a contribution on Swine Flu?

I don't trust the government.  I don't fully trust them on their explanation for everything about 9/11, and I don't trust them on their voracious vaccine programs.  That's still not good enough for you though, becuase my beliefs aren't EXACTLY the same as yours.

It cracks me up when truthers argue with each other over their theories, when at the end of the day, the main premise of the entire ideology is that the government is out to fuck the citizens.  Who really cares EXACTLY how they may have pulled off a conspiracy, assuming they have?  You'll never get it mainstream. 

If there's really a government conspiracy regarding these topics, they've no doubt got people in place PURPOSEFULLY dividing you so that even YOU can not unite.

Divide and conquer is the oldest trick in the book.  It's worked since day one, and always will.  

Just give it up, refuse your vaccine, and try to find something about life which you can focus on to fulfill the genetic human desire to live as contently as possible.

I don't even support John Maynard Keynes, but he was absolutely right when he said "In the end, we're all dead".

I sincerely hope you don't have children.  If you do, take them outside and fucking be a damn parent.  Show them what's BEAUTIFUL about life, not what's HORRIBLE.


----------



## Terral (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> Terral, in this thread we're talking about Swine Flu.



Check the Topic Title again. This Mexican Swine Flu Is The Expected 9/11-like EVENT. The same people who planned and carried out the 9/11 attacks 'and' the same people orchestrating the U.S./Global Meltdown 'are' the same people (Rothschild/Rockefeller) who own the Federal Reserve 'and' the same people who murdered JFK. All of these stories are related 'and' Global Genocide is their goal 'and' you said that I am WRONG. Okay, so back up *'your claims' . . . *

I am right about 9/11 'and' about the coming H1N1 Biological Weapon-created "Holocaust" right here in the USA . . . 

Dr. Leonard Horowitz Video

Paulie cuckoo needs to run down and get his H1N1 Vaccination ASAP . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Mad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



greast videos Terral,Mad is clearly in denial about any kind of government corruption or conspiracys so he of course wont watch it.These videos definetely take him to school.Of course he wont watch them.he always runs off when challenged to think.Dr Horiwitz really knows his stuff.I have read books of his before.He is extremely intelligent, so Im glad you showed that video of his along with the other doctor videos you did.as always,people wont listen to them though ,they dont want to hear what the EXPERTS have to say.

they just want to sit back and hope that it goes away.I saw a video made from a doctor about the harmful effects 0f the flu shot on children at a citizens concerned for truth meeting i went to in my city and the things that she talked about that are in the vaccines just made me want to vomit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2009)

Godboy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



Seeing as how your posts are as childish as Ditzcons are kid and you tell lies constantly,I seriously cant believe this one either. THIS is your moronic post to Eots very good post he made? further proof that the experts knowledge means NOTHING to you and further proof that your afraid of the truth about governmetn conspiracys like Ditzcon and only see and hear what you WANT to.The fact that you wont wacth videos on what these expert doctors say just proves that kid.


----------



## Douger (Oct 21, 2009)

Are you idiots scared yet?
 That's what " they" want


----------



## candycorn (Oct 21, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> I saw a video made from a doctor about the harmful effects 0f the flu shot on children at a citizens concerned for truth meeting i went to in my city and the things that she talked about that are in the vaccines just made me want to vomit.



*
Sounds like a teabagger to me. 

Now I want to vomit
*


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 21, 2009)

Douger said:


> Are you idiots scared yet?
> That's what " they" want


the "idiots" are always scared
of nearly EVERYTHING
they also think 9/11 was an inside job, that the CIA killed JFK, that we never landed on the moon, and that Obama was born in Kenya


----------



## Terral (Oct 23, 2009)

Greetings to All:

People are taking  the H1N1 Vaccination and dropping dead (same in Budapest = story).

TheFluCase.com Story



> *TWO PEOPLE DROP DEAD IN SWEDEN AFTER SWINE FLU SHOT: TIP OF THE ICEBERG            *
> 
> Last Updated on Friday, 23 October 2009 11:48
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Oct 23, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Care2.com Story



> Scandal; German Government buys 2 types of H1N1 vaccine; one for peasants, another for government officials
> 
> Link to story about German government purchasing 2 different vaccine types; one version without additives for government,  then they are buying another one full of mercury and chemical 'boosters' for the common peasants.
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 23, 2009)

Terral, why don't you just stick to posting about  things that are *actually happening* like the Federal Reserve Bank and it's backers destroying the Dollar? Ever read the book "The Creature From Jekyll Island"? Talk about that why dontcha'.

By the way, I saw the new Alex Jones video "Fall of the Republic: The Presidency of Barack Obama" today. Not as good as "The Obama Deception" in my opinion but it is more up to date.

Yes, yes I watch Alex Jones' videos. But that doesn't mean I swallow it all hook, line and sinker like you do. Alex doesn't do his reputation any service by saying that certain TV commercials are "Psy-Op" propaganda.


----------



## Terral (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> Terral, why don't you just stick to posting about  things that are *actually happening* like the Federal Reserve Bank and it's backers destroying the Dollar? Ever read the book "The Creature From Jekyll Island"? Talk about that why dontcha'.



I prefer Gary Allen's book *"None Dare Call It Conspiracy" *(link), but thank you very much. I have already spent enough time warning these USMB members and readers about the privately-owned FED and the destruction of the U.S. Dollar. This is reason #1 and #2 that *the USA will certainly be destroyed* (my Topic). Perhaps you forgot that I washed my hands from interceding for this godless nation on *April 20, 2009 at 3:30 PM* (my post). That is why my writing here has changed since that day. That was the anniversary of this *U.S. Geological Survey Photograph* (here) of the EMPTY HOLE outside Shanksville, PA. I write on the Swine11 Topic mostly these days, because I am addressing walking corpses about to become victims of the *Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics-created "Holocaust"* . . . 



Mad Scientist said:


> By the way, I saw the new Alex Jones video "Fall of the Republic: The Presidency of Barack Obama" today. Not as good as "The Obama Deception" in my opinion but it is more up to date.
> 
> Yes, yes I watch Alex Jones' videos. But that doesn't mean I swallow it all hook, line and sinker like you do. Alex doesn't do his reputation any service by saying that certain TV commercials are "Psy-Op" propaganda.



Give me a break! The DoD-controlled Prison Planet Forum retards banned me faster than you can say "spit!" They had too much 911truth in just a few posts. Alex Jones is part of the DoD Counterintelligence Disinformation Campaign that includes other DoD-run Boards like Loose Change, Let's Roll, Pilots For Truth, AE911Truth, AboveTopSecret and tons of others (explained here). Alex Jones is a DoD/Govt Stooge like Dylan Avery, Richard Gage, Michael Anderson, Russell Pickering, Mark Larson, WebFairy, Killtown and more Govt Stooges than you can count . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 23, 2009)

Terral said:


> Give me a break! The DoD-controlled Prison Planet Forum retards banned me faster than you can say "spit!" They had too much 911truth in just a few posts. Alex Jones is part of the DoD Counterintelligence Disinformation Campaign that includes other DoD-run Boards like *Loose Change, Let's Roll, Pilots For Truth, AE911Truth, AboveTopSecret and tons of others (explained here). Alex Jones is a DoD/Govt Stooge like Dylan Avery, Richard Gage, Michael Anderson, Russell Pickering, Mark Larson, WebFairy, Killtown* and more Govt Stooges than you can count . . .
> GL, Terral


Oooo! Looks like I hit the Propeller Head Jackpot! I'm gonna' head over to Prison Planet and see what they wrote about you Terrall. Should be fun!


----------



## Terral (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> Oooo! Looks like I hit the Propeller Head Jackpot! I'm gonna' head over to Prison Planet and see what they wrote about you Terrall. Should be fun!



DoD Ops like Alex Jones, Killtown, Webfairy and Dylan Avery represent good sources of information, when you learn to wade through the counterintelligence disinformation . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 23, 2009)

Terral said:


> DoD Ops like Alex Jones, Killtown, Webfairy and Dylan Avery represent good sources of information, when you learn to wade through the counterintelligence disinformation.


"Counter Intelligence Disinformation" huh? How do we know you aren't a  "Counter Intelligence Disinformation" officer sent here to spread your own brand of disinformation? Well?

All you do is post insane conspiracy theories. And to prove your case,  you provide  links to the very sites you claim to be DOD controlled disinformation.

Why the fcuk should *anyone* pay attention to a complete nutjob like* you*? (Yes I see the irony in that statement as I'm paying attention to you)


----------



## Paulie (Oct 23, 2009)

Terral said:


> Give me a break! The DoD-controlled Prison Planet Forum retards banned me faster than you can say "spit!" They had too much 911truth in just a few posts. Alex Jones is part of the DoD Counterintelligence Disinformation Campaign that includes other DoD-run Boards like Loose Change, Let's Roll, Pilots For Truth, AE911Truth, AboveTopSecret and tons of others (explained here). Alex Jones is a DoD/Govt Stooge like Dylan Avery, Richard Gage, Michael Anderson, Russell Pickering, Mark Larson, WebFairy, Killtown and more Govt Stooges than you can count . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



But not Jeff Rense though, right?  You use him a lot.  He's just swell. 

I guess he hasn't banned you from there yet, so he's on your good side.


----------



## Terral (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> "Counter Intelligence Disinformation" huh?



Yes. The *Loose Change Brats* (Dylan Avery and company) and the *CIT Chat-Monkeys* (CIT.com) and *Killtown/Webfairy* (911Movement.org) and the other DoD Counterintelligence Disinfo Agents have dozens and dozens of different theories on what happened on 9/11. Their job is to lead you down an endless number of bottomless rabbit holes without one care about what actually hit the Pentagon, or 'when' the Pentagon was first attacked, etc., etc.. What you think is 'the' 911Movement is a cleverly disguised DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence Disinformation Operation. Jim Meigs (Popular Mechanics DoD Op) debates Dylan Avery (Loose Change DoD Op) and the Inside-Job Terrorists (Rothschild/Rockefeller/Bush/Rove/Cheney/Rumsfeld/Ashcroft/Etc.) *control 'all sides' of the 911Truth Deliberations*. You guys have been suckered in my everyone from the House of Rothschild down to the Arlington County Fire Chief now running the DoD Cover-Up Operation.  



Mad Scientist said:


> How do we know you aren't a  "Counter Intelligence Disinformation" officer sent here to spread your own brand of disinformation? Well?



Read my post on *how to spot a real DoD Operative* (here). Rather than give you two dozen theories on what Really Happened at the Pentagon, I present 'the' 911Truth about What Really Happened at the Pentagon (my Topic). I name George Bush, Karl Rove, Dickless Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld 'and' the DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA and 'all' of their subordinate agencies (including the Arlington County Fire Dept) as "Inside Job Terrorists" (my 911 Blog). I am the only real 911Truther on the internet presenting a *'Two Attack' *(9:31 AM + 9:36 AM) *Working Hypothesis for the Pentagon Case* with many papers on the *9:31:39 AM Missile Strike* (9:31 + My Pentagon Timeline), which real DoD Ops will never mention in their work. I have been banned from most of these DoD-run Fake 911 Boards for having the audacity to present my 'two attack' missile strike explanations. Look through the evidence at *"Above Top Secret.com"* (my missile topic) to realize I was banned after presenting just 'one' (1) topic. :0) Look through my posts in search of a banning offense on this and all of these Pretender Truther Boards . . . 



Mad Scientist said:


> All you do is post insane conspiracy theories. And to prove your case,  you provide  links to the very sites you claim to be DOD controlled disinformation.



Insane? :0) You are the "Mad Scientist!" What is insane about presenting 'the 911Truth' about the EMPTY HOLE??

My Flight 93 Topic:







Those among you claiming that this is a crashed 100-ton Jetliner are acting completely INSANE!!!! The DoD Ops pretend (like you) that we are looking at a crashed 100-ton Jetliner!



Mad Scientist said:


> Why the fcuk should *anyone* pay attention to a complete nutjob like* you*? (Yes I see the irony in that statement as I'm paying attention to you)



You do not pay any attention to anything I write, because *you 'are' worthy of utter destruction* (#7) . . . 

It is what it is . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Oct 24, 2009)

Terral, someone else already saw Obama declare a national swine flu emergency.

Where were YOU on that one??

Probably too busy looking at pictures you've seen a fucking hundred million times already.


----------



## Terral (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> Terral, someone else already saw Obama declare a national swine flu emergency.
> 
> Where were YOU on that one??
> 
> Probably too busy looking at pictures you've seen a fucking hundred million times already.



Google.com Hosted News Story



> *Obama declares swine flu emergency*
> 
> (AFP) &#8211; 2 hours ago
> 
> ...


This story is so general as to not say anything of any importance at all. There is a 'vast' difference between declaring a Swine Flu Emergency and declaring "Medical Martial Law." *The Swine11 Biological Weapon still has 'yet to mutate,'* so the crap has yet to hit the fan . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm sure it has to slowly progress, my man.

It wouldn't go from nothing to WE'RE TAKING YOU OVER MILITARILY RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Terral (Oct 24, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Rauni Kilde (link) explains the Swine11 Vaccination Eugenics/Genocide Conspiracy:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=185HKE2c5Gg&feature=player_embedded]Dr. Rauni Kilde On Swine11 Conspiracy[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Oct 24, 2009)

Greetings to All:

We could be on the threshold of Medical Martial Law!

Infowars.com Story



> *Obama&#8217;s H1N1 Emergency Declaration: Is Martial Law Unfolding?          *
> 
> *Kurt Nimmo*
> Infowars
> ...


We might be looking at Obama's *"Medical Martial Law"* declaration in the weeks to come . . . be ready (my Topic) . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Oct 24, 2009)

Before he'd ever declare it and have the public accept it, there would need to be major precedence, like thousands of people dropping dead in the streets from the virus.

Why would he just lock the whole country down over a mere _possibility_?

The haven't even taken away our guns yet.  They need to disarm us before they go rounding us up militarily.  The military does not want to have to have close combat with its own fucking citizens you moron.

Even IF theres this mass plan of new world order and martial law and all that, the powers that be are nowhere even CLOSE to being able to pull it off.

Their best chance was during the financial collapse last year when everyone was panicked.  They had the public literally wrapped around their fingers, and all they did was spend more money.  That's all it's ever about Terral...MONEY.

They have way more to gain by letting society remain the way it is and continually sucking us dry while we work for their bread like the slaves that we all are.  They have an awesome life with the way things are right now.

Depopulating the world does NOT benefit the big boys.  It simply doesn't.

We keep working like slaves, and creating newer and cooler toys for them to buy and enjoy with all the money they suck us dry of.

YOU'RE the one who needs to wake the fuck up and quit letting sensationalist journalists shape your opinions for you.  You're the ANTITHESIS of one who thinks for himself.


----------



## Toro (Oct 24, 2009)

I thought we already had martial law?

From the documentary, "Star Wars"


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 24, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Paulie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how the fuck can a dead virus mutate?
my god you dont even think


----------



## Terral (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> Before he'd ever declare it and have the public accept it, there would need to be major precedence, like thousands of people dropping dead in the streets from the virus.



When the H1N1/H5N1 Biological Weapon 'mutates,' THEN thousands of people will begin dropping like flies; then people will die by the millions . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktUVPqHk0Uw"]Wake The Hell Up Already . . .[/ame]



Paulie said:


> Why would he just lock the whole country down over a mere _possibility_?



Paulie is asking silly questions, when he is supposed to be crying like a baby . . . Medical Martial Law 'is' Coming . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=76yFWQ29Ms8"]Wake The Hell Up Already . . .[/ame]



Paulie said:


> The haven't even taken away our guns yet.  They need to disarm us before they go rounding us up militarily.  The military does not want to have to have close combat with its own fucking citizens you moron.



No. Panic will be transformed into utter chaos and pandemonium! More people will die from the chaos and murder than from the H5N1 Pandemic Influenza mutating into a Genocidal MONSTER. The people coming to kill Paulie will not hate you. They will be hungry . . . and Obama needs them to have their guns . . . 



Paulie said:


> Even IF theres this mass plan of new world order and martial law and all that, the powers that be are nowhere even CLOSE to being able to pull it off.



Wrong. The H1N1/H5N1 Herald Wave Strain has been loaded into the chamber 'and' the mutagen TRIGGER is . . . IN . . . THE . . . LETHAL . . . VACCINES!!!! Somewhere between one and two million foreign troops have been playing Martial Law Wargames on US soil since July 27, 2009 'and' Paulie has not been paying any attention to my Swine11 Updates.



Paulie said:


> Their best chance was during the financial collapse last year when everyone was panicked.  They had the public literally wrapped around their fingers, and all they did was spend more money.  That's all it's ever about Terral...MONEY.



No. This last year has been all about siphoning off American Wealth through the many Stimulus/Bailout Plans that places private debt onto the National Debt and pays Loyal Bushie/Obama Banksters (Rothschild/Rockefeller/Warburg/Morgan/Etc.) trillions and trillions and trillions of dollars. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xd9NX8dPE1I&feature=PlayList&p=54782F7E655DA5A9&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5"]Wake The Hell Up Already . . .[/ame]

Now that these Banksters have stolen all of your wealth, through *the privately-owned FED* (#1), they are now ready to implement their *Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide Plan* (link) that reduces the Global Population down to below 500 million souls. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjMKKRHLnRM&feature=related"]Wake The Hell Up Already . . .[/ame]

In other words, the same people responsible for murdering JFK 'and' for the 9/11 attacks 'and' for the U.S./Global Meltdown are the same people about to murder you using *their H1N1/H5N1 Biological Weapon* 'and' the utter chaos that is about to run rampant upon the land . . . 



Paulie said:


> They have way more to gain by letting society remain the way it is and continually sucking us dry while we work for their bread like the slaves that we all are.  They have an awesome life with the way things are right now.



No, Paulie. They have already siphoned off all of the USA wealth and America's National Debt is actually between 100 and 200 Trillion Dollars (story).



Paulie said:


> Depopulating the world does NOT benefit the big boys.  It simply doesn't.



God! Paulie! How can you be so STUPID and NAIVE???

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ivf_R2_-5T0"]Wake The Hell Up Already[/ame]



Paulie said:


> We keep working like slaves, and creating newer and cooler toys for them to buy and enjoy with all the money they suck us dry of.



These Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocidal Monsters want only one more thing of Paulie!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Rw5MosKRm4"]This Is What They Want You To Do Paulie . . .[/ame]



Paulie said:


> YOU'RE the one who needs to wake the fuck up and quit letting sensationalist journalists shape your opinions for you.  You're the ANTITHESIS of one who thinks for himself.



Just listen to yourself, Paulie. Imagine that you can jump into a time machine to go back and give instructions to the useless feeders of Hitler's day . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z6Uolqm6gI&feature=related"]Wake The Hell Up Already . . .[/ame]

The Holocaust happened to people just like you 'and' the coming Holocaust is just about to begin . . . Watch and see . . . 

*Is swine flu a global conspiracy for population control?*

Check This Out << *Click here* and educate yourself . . . or don't . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm so done talking to you about this.

I can't debate with fucking youtube videos being shoved down my throat and not a god damn word you say being of your own opinion.

Your opinions are formed FOR you, by people who are already of questionable credibility.

I don't form my opinions from ANYONE.  You should try it sometime.

We're done. Have fun with the rest of the dopes in here who for some reason want to continue offering you relevance.


----------



## Terral (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> I'm so done talking to you about this.
> 
> I can't debate with fucking youtube videos being shoved down my throat and not a god damn word you say being of your own opinion.



This is the *USMB "Conspiracy Theories" Forum*, Paulie. So, what is 'your' conspiracy theory about 'this' Topic? Oh, that's right. Paulie does not have any Conspiracy Theories, because *'none exist'* (my signature). My hypothesis is that this Swine11 Influenza Virus is a *'biological weapon' *created in *a U.S. Military Laboratory* (LabVirus.com) for the purpose of *Global Genocide* by the same inside-job terrorists who *murdered JFK* 'and' the same people who pulled off *the 9/11 attacks* 'and' the same people who orchestrated the *U.S./Global Meltdown* (Chapter 3). The Swine11 Update Articles and Videos include 'evidence' to support 'my' Conspiracy Theory for which this Conspiracy Theories Forum was created in the first place. Watch this short video and gain some insight on the real enemy behind all of these atrocities:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFIlX0HjkmI"]Wake The Hell Up Already, OR Whine And Cry And Stay Asleep ...[/ame]

If you cannot stand the heat (Paulie whines like my grandchildren), then keep your behind out of the cotton-picking Conspiracy Theory Kitchen. When everything I am presenting turns out to be 'right on,' then Paulie can burn in the lake of fire with all the other *cowards, unbelievers, murderers and "all liars"* (Rev. 21:8) running diversion for *Rothschild/Rockefeller Genocidal MONSTERS*; because 'you' stand in the way of others coming to *'the' 911Truth* 'and' the *"Swine11 Truth"* that Paulie is too goddamned scared to even consider. You are far better off to remain silent and appear wise to somebody (Proverbs 17:28) . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Oct 25, 2009)

I gave you my response HERE.

You just refuse to listen because _Jeff Rense_ didn't say so.

If you read it closely enough, too, you'll even find that there ARE some conspiracy theories in it...such as:



			
				Paulie said:
			
		

> Even IF theres this mass plan of new world order and martial law and all that, the powers that be are nowhere even CLOSE to being able to pull it off.
> 
> Their best chance was during the financial collapse last year when everyone was panicked. They had the public literally wrapped around their fingers, and all they did was spend more money. That's all it's ever about Terral...MONEY.



And..



			
				Paulie said:
			
		

> They have way more to gain by letting society remain the way it is and continually sucking us dry while we work for their bread like the slaves that we all are.
> 
> ....
> 
> We keep working like slaves, and creating newer and cooler toys for them to buy and enjoy with all the money they suck us dry of.



Those are conspiracy theories as well jerk off, just not as crazy as yours, and they didn't come from the esteemed Dr. Deagle.

Fuck off you stupid fucking dumb piece of shit.

I think in your old age you're beginning to show signs of dementia.  That leads to alzheimers, and then death.

Like I've said to you before...stop listening to this crap, and just go out and enjoy life.  Throw a ball with your grandchildren, take them to ball game, do SOMETHING.

Stop looking for everything that SUCKS about life.  What a damn waste.


----------



## Terral (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> Fuck off you stupid fucking dumb piece of shit . . .



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]Paulie Is Going To Pop!!![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Oct 25, 2009)

Greetings to All:

LabVirus.com Story



> A National Emergency, under the Stafford Act: GOOD-BYE BILL OF RIGHTS and HELLO MANDATORY VACCINATIONS
> 
> October 24, 2009 at 6:43 pm (Uncategorized)
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Oct 25, 2009)

I can just imagine your grandchildren...

"why goes pop-pop sit in that basement chamber all time at the computer, mommy?"


----------



## Terral (Oct 26, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Horowitz is exposing Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZOXJt6KZm4&feature=player_embedded"]Dr. Horowitz Rips Dr. Oz Apart On H1N1 Fraud 1/3[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONlWVpQl1Ik&feature=related"]Dr. Horowitz Rips Dr. Oz Apart On H1N1 Fraud 2/3[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yepxUWc14Ko&feature=related]Dr. Horowitz Rips Dr. Oz Apart On H1N1 Fraud 3/3[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Oct 26, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I can just imagine your grandchildren...
> 
> "why goes pop-pop sit in that basement chamber all time at the computer, mommy?"



You owe me a keyboard.  I just spit tea all over this one.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 26, 2009)

candycorn said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I can just imagine your grandchildren...
> ...



Why does everyone drink liquids so close to their computers?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 26, 2009)

Paulie said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Lunch....


----------



## Terral (Oct 27, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CggsteBTRT0]Word On The Street: No To Vaccine![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 27, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:Terral


I was interviewed by Russia Today in 2005 at an Anti-War Counter Protest in D.C. I wasn't spewing the anti-war line they were looking for so they never used my clip. Oh well.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 27, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings to All:Terral
> ...



aaaaahhhh, _I_ see what you did there!

But on the real though, fuck the vaccine.  I'll never take it, but not for Terral's reasons.  I'd rather someone just come cough some swine flu in my face.

Besides, I can almost SWEAR I had it back in March anyway.  Worst flu in my life, and I had every symptom except for vomitting.  But I've never been a vomiter anyway.


----------



## Paulie (Oct 28, 2009)

No roadblocks by the 15th, Terral.

No rounding up of the red-listers in the weeks leading up to it...

When are you going to stop listening to this bullshit you cling to as your proof?

You're listening to people who literally make a LIVING out of sensationalizing their information.

All I'm saying, is that you're being DUPED while you're calling all of us DUPES.

You don't see the irony in that at all?


----------



## Terral (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> No roadblocks by the 15th, Terral.
> 
> No rounding up of the red-listers in the weeks leading up to it...



Give Obama more time. He will eventually declare Medical Martial Law and all of the foreign troops and roadblocks and checkpoints will be up and going before you know it . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Oct 28, 2009)

I can't believe you have the balls to have made that post.  I should pos-rep you just for that 

Do you realize that statement gives you virtual perpetuity in any and all of your claims?

"just give it time, it'll happen eventually"

If you learned ANYTHING here, it should be DON'T MAKE CLAIMS WITH SPECIFIC DATES.

If you didn't learn THAT, than you're dumber than most of the sheep you lambaste so much on here.

In fact, you're just a sheep yourself.  Just of a different sort, that's all.  You listen to what you're told and do as the rest of the Swine11'ers do.  That's the very definition of sheep right there.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 28, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Paulie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would you like to place a wager?  I'll bet you won't but how about this.  If, by March 1, medical martial law has not been implemented across the country, you will change your signature to "I'm a schedule one dumbass".


----------



## Terral (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Paulie:



Paulie said:


> . . . If you didn't learn THAT, than you're dumber than most of the sheep you lambaste so much on here . . .



First of all, Paulie, the vast majority here completely ignore the content of my posts. Most of these members and readers believe the Official 9/11 Cover Stories and think in their heart of hearts that *'no conspiracy exists'* (my sig). Paulie is the guy who comes to the USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum every damned day to whine and cry, because other registered members have the audacity to post 'our' Conspiracy Theories. Right? 





<Paulie Again!

The people with the ability to control 'when' H1N1/H5N1 Global Genocide  begins with the coming  *"Second Wave"* are the *Rothschild/Rockefeller Eugenics/Genocide MONSTERS* (story). Again, these are the same people who murdered JFK 'and' the same people who own the Federal Reserve 'and' the same people orchestrating the current U.S./Global Meltdown. The population of this planet is to be reduced to below 500 million people, according to Rothschild/Rockefeller Plans that have been in the works for decades. The H1N1 Holocaust has already started . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbaLaU_GDs0"]H1N1 Holocaust - Population Decrease[/ame]

. . . be sure to roll up 'your' sleeve . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 28, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Paulie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SURE it will


----------



## Terral (Oct 29, 2009)

Greetings to All:

LabVirus.com



> Wanted For Mass Murder: Barack Obama, Dr. Margaret Chan, & Dr. Thomas R. Frieden
> 
> [There is NO REASON for the WHO to declare a level 6 pandemic, much less for Obama to declare a "National Emergency". This is all about being poised to intentionally ratchet in a police state. Here in San Francisco, these deadly H1N1 vaccines are set to be rolled out to the public TOMORROW at several sites throughout the city. I am attempting to visit each site and put up my flyers. -ed]
> 
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Oct 29, 2009)

Greetings to All:

PrisonPlanet.com Story



> *Obama Administration Launches Deceptive Swine Flu Propaganda Blitz          *
> 
> *Richard Gale and Dr. Gary Null*
> Infowars
> ...


GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 29, 2009)

oh well, prisonplanet said it, it MUST be true


----------



## Terral (Oct 31, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Everyone here should take the time to listen to Dr. Bill Deagle and his radio guests describe the current H1N1 Vaccine Pandemic on this recent edition of the:

GNC Radio Network << Bookmark and listen daily

Nutrimedical Report Oct. 30, 2009 Hour 3 << Click and listen. The Holocaust is coming!

GL,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 31, 2009)

Terral said:


> Hi Mad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



very true.at least with them,they report real news,they dont consider things like OJ SIMPSON ground breaking news to where it has to be plastered on the front pages for over a year like the corporate controlled media does. and they dont suppress news either like the corporate controlled media does.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 31, 2009)

Paulie said:


> Do you realize that statement gives you virtual perpetuity in any and all of your claims? "just give it time, it'll happen eventually"


That pretty well sums up Terral and his posts.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 31, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mad:
> ...


Terral posts that shit all the time. Don't you ever read his stuff?


----------



## Terral (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Do you realize that statement gives you virtual perpetuity in any and all of your claims? "just give it time, it'll happen eventually"
> ...



My thesis says this Swine11 Pandemic Is The Expected 9/11-like Event orchestrated by the same Rothschild/Rockefeller Banksters who murdered JFK 'and' the same people responsible for the U.S./Global Meltdown. Most of you *'no conspiracy exists'* idiots confused have no idea that we are only one Obama Declaration (Medical Martial Law) away from roadblocks, checkpoints and quarantine perimeters around all major metropolitan areas in the Fascist State of CanAmeriMexico. 

Mad Scientist runs to my Conspiracy Topics to write his two sentences of nonsense and STUPIDITY, when he is supposed to be presenting 'his' Conspiracy Theory for the benefit of these fine USMB members and readers. 

When Medical Martial Law 'is' declared (that is coming) and people are dropping like flies from the H1N1/H5N1 Lab-created Biological Weapon, then Terral will be right and all of my critics will be *DEAD wrong* (literally) . . .

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro (Oct 31, 2009)

Has martial law happened yet?  Its already the end of October.

How come I haven't read about it?  Is it because the media is controlled by the Rothschilds/Warburgs/Morgans/Federal Reserve/Halliburton/Miley Cyrus?

Or is it because people who believe this are batshit crazy?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2009)

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mad:
> ...


uh, didnt you see he called those you call "real news" are DoD agents?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2009)

Toro said:


> Has martial law happened yet?  Its already the end of October.
> 
> How come I haven't read about it?  Is it because the media is controlled by the Rothschilds/Warburgs/Morgans/Federal Reserve/Halliburton/Miley Cyrus?
> 
> Or is it because people who believe this are batshit crazy?


i'll go with the later


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 31, 2009)

Terral said:


> Mad Scientist runs to my Conspiracy Topics to write his two sentences of nonsense and STUPIDITY, when he is supposed to be presenting 'his' Conspiracy Theory for the benefit of these fine USMB members and readers.


You know, I was thinking about giving out Halloween Candy this year but I can't because there are thousands and thousands of dead bodies pilling up outside from the Swine Flu so no one can get to my front door anyway.  

I've already given my opinions on your "Conspiracy Theories" Terral. You're just angry because we don't think you're as smart as *YOU seem to think you are.* That's why you post all these complicated theories right? You want people to think you're some kind of genius for "figuring it all out" but you just come across as a nutcase because all you do is insult those who disagree.

Besides, I know you copied all your conspiracy B.S. from the Gemstone Files.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 31, 2009)

Mad Scientist said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist runs to my Conspiracy Topics to write his two sentences of nonsense and STUPIDITY, when he is supposed to be presenting 'his' Conspiracy Theory for the benefit of these fine USMB members and readers.
> ...


Toro nailed it with the "batshit crazy" comment


----------



## Terral (Nov 2, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1K74Tnrrok&feature=player_embedded]Doctors Speak Out About H1N1 Vaccine Dangers[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 3, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcHdmnTbH9Q]CDC Guesstimaged H1N1 Cases and REFUSED CBS Freedom of Information Request[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 3, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Everyone here should take the time to review the information on the H1N1 Biological Weapon from Dr. Bill Deagle's Granada Forum Lectures.

LabVirus.com Link

FULL LIST OF SEGMENT URLS  BOTH TALKS


Talk One LAB ORIGINS OF H1N1 and the TOXIC EUGENIC VACCINATION PROGRAM



1 of 9 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM8316UETy4]YouTube - HQ-Dr Deagle GranadaForum090309 TalkOne 1 of 9[/ame]
2 of 9 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLRLC-PW87I]YouTube - HQ-Dr Deagle GranadaForum090309 TalkOne 2 of 9[/ame]
3 of 9 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc7t6cvuI90]YouTube - HQ-Dr Deagle GranadaForum090309 TalkOne 3 of 9[/ame]
4 of 9 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42TfH_IuelI]YouTube - HQ-Dr Deagle GranadaForum090309 TalkOne 4 of 9[/ame]
5 of 9 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAx4bxZku48]YouTube - HQ-Dr Deagle GranadaForum090309 TalkOne 5 of 9[/ame]
6 of 9 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnLfREZLMkE]YouTube - HQ-Dr Deagle GranadaForum090309 TalkOne 6 of 9[/ame]
7 of 9 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXEx---nqkM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXExnqkM[/ame]
8 of 9 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MRNB-FO63g]YouTube - HQ-Dr Deagle GranadaForum090309 TalkOne 8 of 9[/ame]
9 of 9 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQnSARDaxDE]YouTube - HQ-Dr Deagle GranadaForum090309 TalkOne 9 of 9[/ame]


Talk Two NUTRICEUTICAL ANTIPATHOGENIC PROTECTION AND TOXIC VACCINE RESCUE


1 of 9 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_76utSpq-Sc]YouTube - HQ-Dr Deagle GranadaForum090309 TalkTwo 1 of 9[/ame]
2 of 9 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IfGY6pD0_I]YouTube - HQ-Dr Deagle GranadaForum090309 TalkTwo 2 of 9[/ame]
3 of 9 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIYkkRStIfI]YouTube - HQ-Dr Deagle GranadaForum090309 TalkTwo 3 of 9[/ame]
4 of 9 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzyipyqUNe0]YouTube - HQ-Dr Deagle GranadaForum090309 TalkTwo 4 of 9[/ame]
5 of 9 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFVNbOZO3jw]YouTube - HQ-Dr Deagle GranadaForum090309 TalkTwo 5 of 9[/ame]
6 of 9 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuD38bO1qSc]YouTube - HQ-Dr Deagle GranadaForum090309 TalkTwo 6 of 9[/ame]
7 of 9 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woH2U-BHZmc]YouTube - HQ-Dr Deagle GranadaForum090309 TalkTwo 7 of 9[/ame]
8 of 9 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hakdn2i-LWs]YouTube - HQ-Dr Deagle GranadaForum090309 TalkTwo 8 of 9[/ame]
9 of 9 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQJ61Pz-Dok]YouTube - HQ-Dr Deagle GranadaForum090309 TalkTwo 9 of 9[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 4, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Everyone should keep their eyes on what is happening right now, "As Ukraine's 'Swine Flu' Death Toll Soars!" Suspicions grow that the H1N1 Vaccine 'is' the Bio-Weapon!

Consciousape.com News Story



> *Swine Flu Wars: Baxter's Ukraine Bio-Weapon Exposed*
> 
> _As Ukraine&#8217;s &#8216;swine flu&#8217; death toll soars, suspicions grow that vaccine is bio-weapon&#8230;
> 
> ...



Related Stories:

RNW.nl News "Flu Panic In Ukraine

RNW.nl News "Ukraine Virus Mystery Deepens"

40,000 Contract Serious Virus in Ukraine

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii3khkH7rlQ]Swine Flu Outbreak In Ukraine[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 4, 2009)

terral, why aren't you in that FEMA prison yet?


----------



## Paulie (Nov 4, 2009)

I hate to give Terral any kind of fuel for his fire, but my girl's friend is an RN in a hospital outside of Philly, and their pediatric unit is overflowing into other units with swine flu kids.

There's been a couple overall deaths out of all the swine flu patients, she said.  One was a perfectly healthy 30 year old.


----------



## Godboy (Nov 4, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Everyone here should take the time to review the information on the H1N1 Biological Weapon from Dr. Bill Deagle's Granada Forum Lectures.
> 
> ...



Hey look! A bunch of videos no one is going to watch.


----------



## Terral (Nov 5, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Bill Deagle is saying that the *H1N1 "Second Wave" is "On"* in this recent edition of:

GNC Live << Bookmark and listen daily

The Nutrimedical Report Nov. 4, 2009 Hour 3

The H1N1 Biological Weapon has either mutated, or recombined, or been upgraded, but *something is happening in Ukraine* (Google) as we speak. Dr. Bill is talking about 'hotspots' appearing in the USA as early as this weekend and *Medical Martial Law* can happen at ANY TIME.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mnb6JsbsgZM"]The H1N1 'Second Wave' Is "ON" . . .[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgyY1Xh9frU&feature=related"]Ukraine Outbreak Update[/ame] 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekZG7D8YkNA&feature=related"]Ukraine Mutated Swine Flu Is A Bioweapon[/ame]

More Videos at LabVirus.com

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Dr. Bill Deagle is saying that the *H1N1 "Second Wave" is "On"* in this recent edition of:
> 
> ...


this^^^^^^^ can NOT be Terral, since he was picked up and thrown into a FEMA camp on Oct 15th


----------



## candycorn (Nov 5, 2009)

Paulie said:


> I hate to give Terral any kind of fuel for his fire, but my girl's friend is an RN in a hospital outside of Philly, and their pediatric unit is overflowing into other units with swine flu kids.
> 
> There's been a couple overall deaths out of all the swine flu patients, she said.  One was a perfectly healthy 30 year old.



*That is what Flu does.  It injures and kills.  Always has, always will.

The vaccines our teams here in my region have provided have likely saved dozens of lives. 

 Terral is telling you NOT to take it for fear it is what is going to kill you.

There is no, none, nada, zippo, zilch, zero evidence to even remotely suggest such a thing.

I think, personally, USMB should counsel him to making responsible statements because, literally as you point out, LIVES ARE ON THE LINE!!!!   If he refuses, I would have no problem worrying about our collective rights if the local constabulary were to seize his ability to post these blatant lies which are hurting public health; his as well as any others making such bullshit claims.

If you refuse to get this immunization, you are playing with your life.  If you refuse to let your kids have it, in my opinion--and this is strictly my opinion--you are recklessly endangering your child's life and the lives of her classmates and I think the authorities can order your child to stay home if it comes to that.  

This is serious shit..*


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 5, 2009)

candycorn said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to give Terral any kind of fuel for his fire, but my girl's friend is an RN in a hospital outside of Philly, and their pediatric unit is overflowing into other units with swine flu kids.
> ...


terral seems to think someone can bio-engineer a virus to intentionally mutate in a way they want it to

terral continues to prove what a total idiot he is

as do most of the wack job troofers


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



*I love the conspiracy theory that goes like this:

"They're going to kill you because they want to control you."  

Having 300-800 thousand (or more) rotting corpses around the countryside isn't going to benefit anybody?  Stock market will be sub-basement, GDP falls, China won't be able to sell their goods here nor will any number of countries, US defaults on treasuries, etc...

The really hilarious thing is that they claim that they did all of this "research"; not so much.*


----------



## Terral (Nov 6, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Everyone here is wise to wake-the-hell-up and pay very close attention. Alex McGowin Studer from Labvirus.com is sending out warnings that the:

LabVirus.com Story

Ukrainian Plague Bioweapon is Phase 2 of Swine-Eleven

Tune in and listen to Dr. Bill Deagle every day at the GNC Live Radio Network for regular updates on the *Nutrimedical Report*.

Thursday, November 05, 2009 2:58 PM
1105093 -

Thursday, November 05, 2009 1:58 PM
1105092 -

Thursday, November 05, 2009 12:58 PM
1105091 - 

Get the latest updates on the Swine11 Flu at FalseFlagFlu.com. 

The major News Networks are NOT telling you that the *H1N1 Carrier Wave Virus* (the mild strain) *has mutated* (changed = been upgraded) to become much more virulent 'and' the deadly strain will be circulating inside the USA before you know it. Ukraine is under *Medical Martial Law* (coming to the USA) RIGHT NOW and the shelves at the grocery stories are EMPTY. You guys had better get *your Survival Supplies* (my Topic) and get ready, because the crap is about to hit the fan . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi CandyCornHolio:



candycorn said:


> *Terral is telling you NOT to take it for fear it is what is going to kill you.*


*

*Those warnings are coming from people like Dr. Leonard Horowitz:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBeKB7aKzOs"]Dr. Len Horowitz's Original H1N1 Bio-weapon Warning Video[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2gteHfCa_k&feature=related"]The Vaccine Fraud[/ame]

These warnings are coming from people like Dr. Rebecca Carley:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHxHmHa9qvs"]Dr. Rebecca Carley: Baxter's Release Of H5N1 Bird Flu Biological Weapon[/ame]

These warnings are coming from people like Dr. Bill Deagle:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wM8316UETy4"]Dr. Deagle @ Granada Forum: Origins Of The H1N1 Biological Weapon[/ame] These warnings come from people like Dr. True Ott:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r4B9oIc0hA"]Dr. True Ott: The Avian/Bird Flu Hoax 1/12[/ame]

You guys can wake the hell up, OR remain *willfully ignorant *confused and *sound asleep*  . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Nov 6, 2009)

candycorn said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to give Terral any kind of fuel for his fire, but my girl's friend is an RN in a hospital outside of Philly, and their pediatric unit is overflowing into other units with swine flu kids.
> ...



Hey, I was just sayin'.  You didn't really need to tell me what I already know.

Although, I don't believe in flu vaccines.  I've never gotten one in my life and have only had the flu once, same with my immediate family.  And that one time was back in March, and I am almost positive it was Swine Flu.  I had every symptom of it except vomiting and was never sicker in my life, and I've never been a vomitter anyway.  And I've done plenty of things that would and SHOULD have induced vomitting throughout my life 

I didn't have insurance at the time so I just toughed it out at home, so there's no way I can be sure.  Just a hunch.


----------



## Terral (Nov 6, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The *Council On Foreign Relations* is working behind the scenes to get their lethal H1N1 Vaccine "IN" you . . . 

LabVirus.com 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKwyeLWNmOM"]Leaked CFR File: How To Get The Public To Take The H1N1 Vaccine[/ame]

The *"H1N1 Shortage!!!!" Propaganda* (Google) is aimed at 'you,' so all the stupid Sheeple will run down and get the lethal injection! The *New World Order Eugenics/Genocide Program* is waiting at an H1N1 Vaccination Center near you . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKyPUvaowXI]Has Baxter Released A BioWeapon In Ukraine[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2009)

Paulie said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Fair enough...I was just saying as well...before he tried to make hay out of it.  He probably did. I don't read much of what he writes any longer.  It's all been written before.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 6, 2009)

candycorn said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


terral is a broken record


----------



## Paulie (Nov 6, 2009)

Terral, I gave you 8 minutes of my time and watched the youtube video up there from the CFR.

The part where the woman at the CFR laughs about saying they should pretend there's a shortage to get people to panic, and then the news runs that exact type of story, is certainly shocking.

But I don't think you're going in the right direction with your theories on this.

I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if the companies who stand to profit from the vaccine made, and will continue to make, efforts to get people to take it.  But your theories about 90% global depopulation are just downright ridiculous.

NO ONE benefits from that. 

Tell me how the supposed Rothschild illuminati benefits from killing 5.5 billion people? 

You of all people should know the first part of breaking down a potential conspiracy theory is to establish "cui bono".

You establish 'cui bono' for 90% global depopulation that makes more sense than companies lining their pockets with vaccine dough, and I'll give you some more of my time.  I'm betting you can't.


----------



## Terral (Nov 9, 2009)

Greetings to All:

The biggest story on the planet right now is the Pneumonic Plague spreading in Ukraine, but the media is looking the other way!

LabVirus.com


> *Day 9: More "Ukrainian Pneumonic Plague" Viral Bioweapon Updates: With Over one Million Now Infected, This Is The BIGGEST STORY On The Planet Right Now - But Why Are 'Lame-Stream' Media Outlets Not Reporting About It?*
> 
> November 8, 2009 at 7:12 pm                                    (Uncategorized)
> 
> ...


GL,


Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 9, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLXCF5CwCNQ&feature=sub"]Ukraine Pneumonic Plague Update Nov 8[/ame]

UkrainePlague.BlogSpot.com << Great info

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8aTe_Q0NxHg&feature=player_embedded"]Update Ukraine Plague[/ame]

All of the data is not yet in, but there is 'much' more to this Ukraine Pneumonic Plague Story than meets the eye. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z084JvXXSkY&NR=1"]Mass Media Deceptions ...[/ame]

My new *Swine11 Ukraine 'Second Wave Is Coming' *Topic is here.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 10, 2009)

Greetings to All:

LabVirus.com Story 



> Ken Welch's Vaccine and Pandemic Warning: The Real Pandemic Is Still 7 to 10 Weeks Away - Mid-to-late December is target for release of Resurrected 1918 spanish Flu Bioweapon
> 
> November 10, 2009 at 12:16 am (Uncategorized)
> 
> ...



Dr. True Ott Interviews Alexander S. Jones here

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Nov 10, 2009)

We have an updated date, everyone!

Mark your calendars for somewhere around X-mas time now.

If not then, I GUARANTEE by Easter.


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 10, 2009)

Paulie said:


> We have an updated date, everyone!
> 
> Mark your calendars for somewhere around X-mas time now.
> 
> If not then, I GUARANTEE by Easter.



when will terral learn to stop listening to those liars


----------



## Terral (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi DiveBomb and Paulie:



DiveCon said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > We have an updated date, everyone!
> ...



BTW, what is Dive's and Paulie's Conspiracy Theory confused:)?? Well?? This is the *USMB "Conspiracy Theories" Forum* and neither of you idiots have a theory *about anything *(my signature).

Dupes! << Paulie and Diver . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro (Nov 10, 2009)

It's November.

Has martial law been established yet?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 10, 2009)

Toro said:


> It's November.
> 
> Has martial law been established yet?


nope, that was just another terral LIE


----------



## Terral (Nov 11, 2009)

Greetings to All:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2Fn0XSfgH8]Swine Flu is BioWeapon For Population Control[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 11, 2009)

so, its the actual flu that is the bioweapon and not the the vaccine?


----------



## Paulie (Nov 11, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> so, its the actual flu that is the bioweapon and not the the vaccine?



Today, yes.

Tomorrow, who knows.

You have mid to late December penciled in on the calendar though, right? 

Don't forget.  

It would be a shame to miss out on all that death over a scheduling error


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 11, 2009)

Paulie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > so, its the actual flu that is the bioweapon and not the the vaccine?
> ...


hell, with terral you never know
LOL


----------



## BolshevikHunter (Nov 11, 2009)

Same old flu pretty much bro, but a whole hell of alot of more profits for the pharm companies, Obama, and of course his group of anti-Constitution, windy city International Socialist gangsters. ~BH


----------



## Terral (Nov 14, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Sherrie (@ Ukraine Plague Blog) is warning everyone NOT to get the lethal H1N1 Vaccine!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN7B1GfVs_M]Govt/Media Propaganda Vaccine 1[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLaZSZ_LHQI&NR=1]Govt/Media Propaganda Vaccine 2[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 14, 2009)

OOOOOH, a lady on a blog said not to get it

well, thats gonna over power the advice i get from my medical professionals


NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Modbert (Nov 14, 2009)

DiveCon said:


> OOOOOH, a lady on a blog said not to get it
> 
> well, thats gonna over power the advice i get from my medical professionals
> 
> ...



Medical Professionals? Pshh, what do they know?


----------



## Terral (Nov 15, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Scott Johnson provides information on the 'spiritual war' and the 'spiritual aspect' of the Breaking Swine Flu Vaccination Alerts:

LabVirus.com

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0LjfIkX470"]YouTube - Dr. Scott Johnson - 11/8/09 - Breaking Swine Flu-Vaccination/Health Alerts 1/13[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm9VdAa5Po0"]YouTube - Dr. Scott Johnson - 11/8/09 - Breaking Swine Flu-Vaccination/Health Alerts 2/13[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYhL1Z9pdwA"]YouTube - Dr. Scott Johnson - 11/8/09 - Breaking Swine Flu-Vaccination/Health Alerts 3/13[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eL-SeUqydIE"]YouTube - Dr. Scott Johnson - 11/8/09 - Breaking Swine Flu-Vaccination/Health Alerts 4/13[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCVVMFZiSPU"]YouTube - Dr. Scott Johnson - 11/8/09 - Breaking Swine Flu-Vaccination/Health Alerts 5/13[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn_Pin-_PTg"]YouTube - Dr. Scott Johnson - 11/8/09 - Breaking Swine Flu-Vaccination/Health Alerts 6/13[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwxqdIi80O4"]YouTube - Dr. Scott Johnson - 11/8/09 - Breaking Swine Flu-Vaccination/Health Alerts 7/13[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEQiBwOZwfM"]YouTube - Dr. Scott Johnson - 11/8/09 - Breaking Swine Flu-Vaccination/Health Alerts 8/13[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-T4tXWIAWY"]YouTube - Dr. Scott Johnson - 11/8/09 - Breaking Swine Flu-Vaccination/Health Alerts 9/13[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiRgYK71H0Y"]YouTube - Dr. Scott Johnson - 11/8/09 - Breaking Swine Flu-Vaccination/Health Alerts 10/13[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdW1cCh4cso"]YouTube - Dr. Scott Johnson - 11/8/09 - Breaking Swine Flu-Vaccination/Health Alerts 11/13[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsnsX6n92b4"]YouTube - Dr. Scott Johnson - 11/8/09 - Breaking Swine Flu-Vaccination/Health Alerts 12/13[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2-kOrJC4uQ"]YouTube - Dr. Scott Johnson - 11/8/09 - Breaking Swine Flu-Vaccination/Health Alerts 13/13[/ame]



> *PDF FILE HERE &#8211; http://playpdf.sa-media.com/media/119092213168/119092213168.pdf
> 
> NEW SITE &#8211; Contending for Truth: Shining the Light of Truth in a dark world
> 
> ...


Doctors Learn Why Ukrainians Dying!!! @ Mignews.com

Best H1N1 Diagnostic Laboratory Closed In Ukraine @ Mignews.com

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral (Nov 16, 2009)

Greetings to All:

Dr. Roby Mitchel, M.D. (www.drfitt.com) issues a retraction and warns against getting the H1N1 Vaccine!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r051fXtfng8]Watch This Video! 8 Minutes Can Save Your Life[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie (Dec 17, 2009)

I hate to resurrect this thread and bring this whole shit back up, but can we consider this stupid theory to be done and over with now?

Nothing from the esteemed Dr. Deagle lately, or Terral.

No one in my family has swine flu, let alone been killed by it.  And from what I hear from the medical community it's not even really that bad.

No forced immunizations by the government on every citizen, no road blocks, no martial law.

America lives on.


----------



## &#9773;proletarian&#9773; (Dec 17, 2009)

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The more I look through the Mexican Swine Flu evidence, the more this looks like *the Event* my *Inside-Job Terrorist Model* has been predicting for years. In fact, this story appears to be growing into *An Advanced Biowar Event* (*bold emphasis* is mine):
> 
> ...




Update: The above post was a fail.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 17, 2009)

&#9773;proletarian&#9773;;1818597 said:
			
		

> Update: The above post was a fail.


LOL
ALL of terral's posts are fails


----------



## Vortex (Jan 7, 2010)

I just read in the WSJ that Swine Flu "Epidemic" is on the wane. Nutters like Terral have to think up something new now. (Yawn)


----------



## Toro (Jan 7, 2010)

Vortex said:


> I just read in the WSJ that Swine Flu "Epidemic" is on the wane. Nutters like Terral have to think up something new now. (Yawn)



Oh, he will.  We know that.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...iracies-compilation-thread-5.html#post1803231


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 8, 2014)

Thought this deserved a bump since the Ebola thing has all the tin hatters reaching for vaseline again...


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> Thought this deserved a bump since the Ebola thing has all the tin hatters reaching for vaseline again...



The part of the conspiracy mentality that just blows me away.....is how oblivious they are to their own false predictions. They make a prediction, it turns out to be completely wrong....

.....and they just make another prediction.

You'd figure that eventually, it would dawn on them that whatever process and assumptions they are basing these predictions upon is at the very least, laughably unreliable. And in all likelihood, completely worthless.

But nope. They just pretend the false prediction never occured and go about their merry way. And adorably, expect us to ignore all the false predictions too.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 8, 2014)

Heh and of course our friend 9/11 was leading the charge, bringing the hammer of truth and wisdom down on all the blind sheeple...



9/11 inside job said:


> yeah I thought the same thing,that this is even worse than 9/11.It would be the perfect thing for them to use to declare martial law on us.





9/11 inside job said:


> EXACTLY!! SAD BUT TRUE.I WONT HAVE ANY SMYPATHY FOR THEM SINCE WE TRIED TO WARN THEN BUT THEY IGNORED US.
> 
> THATS EXACTLY WHAT TORO AND THESE OTHER BUSH/OBAMA DUPES ARE DOING IS JOINING THIS OSTRICH HERE IN THIS PIC AND BURYING THEIR HEADS IN THE SAND WITH HIM AND THEY WILL PAY FOR IT IN THE END WITH THEIR LIVES FOR DOING THAT.



So 9/11... would you care to explain to the class why swine flu didn't turn into some major crisis that led to your martial law and FEMA camps? How do you feel about your dire warnings of other posters dying for ignoring your brilliant analysis of H1N1?


----------



## Toro (Aug 8, 2014)

They're like sports prognosticators.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

Toro said:


> They're like sports prognosticators.



Except with Sports Prognosticators, at least you know that team they're predicting will win _actually exists._

For conspiracy theorists, its like predicting that the victors of a game between the SF 49ers and the Tampa Bay Buckaneers will be the Idaho Illuminatis.


----------



## SteadyMercury (Aug 8, 2014)

Toro said:


> They're like sports prognosticators.


Woah! I thought you died of H1N1.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2014)

SteadyMercury said:


> Heh and of course our friend 9/11 was leading the charge, bringing the hammer of truth and wisdom down on all the blind sheeple...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was probably all the CAPS. Everyone knows that all caps interferes with the future waves on their way through the tin foil.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 8, 2014)

Toro said:


> They're like sports prognosticators.



  .....or global warming alarmist.


----------

